# What Are You Listening to #14



## Drabdr

A continuation from:

http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/1099407-what-you-listening-13-a-214.html


----------



## valis

echo and the bunnymen - rescue


----------



## valis

steely dan - do it again


----------



## valis

petty - rock and roll star


----------



## Gr3iz

Derek And The Dominos -- Why Does Love Got To Be So Sad?


----------



## valis

kinks - come dancing


----------



## Gr3iz

Lou Reed -- Walk On The Wild Side


----------



## valis

megadeath - hanger 18


----------



## Gr3iz

Cream -- The Ultimate Cream - Disk 2 (album)


----------



## valis

b.a.d. - the globe


----------



## valis

stones - shelter


----------



## Gr3iz

Eric Clapton -- The Cream Of Clapton (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Still doing the Metal Hammer music, and on this one now:

AGRIMONIA - Agrimonia (album)

Not bad, bit moody, if you like the heavy side in metal. Still, its growing on me


----------



## Gr3iz

Creedence Clearwater Revival -- The Concert (album)


----------



## valis

def leppard - sorrow is a woman


----------



## valis

blondie - denis denis


----------



## Gr3iz

Led Zep -- In The Evening


----------



## valis

cars - all i got tonight


----------



## Gr3iz

Rick Derringer -- Rock And Roll, Hoochie Koo


----------



## valis

type o negative - haunted


----------



## Gr3iz

Deep Purple -- 30: Very Best of Deep Purple (album)


----------



## valis

billy joel - just the way you are


----------



## Gr3iz

The Doors -- The Doors (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Edgar Winter -- White Trash (album)


----------



## pyritechips

"_Say it Ain't So, Joe_" by Murray Head.


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Taxi Driver (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Don McLean -- The Best Of (album)


----------



## valis

reo speedwagon - keep on loving you


----------



## Gr3iz

Back-to-back conference calls ... <yawn>


----------



## Gr3iz

Jefferson Airplane -- Baron von Tollbooth & The Chrome Nun (album)


----------



## valis

new order - truth


----------



## valis

lennon - wheels


----------



## eddie5659

Asia - Silent Nation (album)

Great band, my fav album though is Aqua


----------



## valis

great band indeed. 

dire straits - lady writer


----------



## Gr3iz

Jerry Garcia -- Sugaree (orig. studio vers.)


----------



## Gr3iz

Emerson, Lake & Palmer -- Box Set - Disk 2 (album)


----------



## valis

buddy holly - peggy sue


----------



## Gr3iz

Rolling Stones -- Star Star


----------



## valis

pet shop boys - always on my mind


----------



## Gr3iz

Eric Clapton & the Yardbirds -- Greatest Hits (album)


----------



## valis

hall and oates - did it in a minute


----------



## Gr3iz

Golden Earring -- Buddy Joe (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Janis Joplin -- Blow My Blues Away - Disk 3 (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Broods - Coattails


----------



## Cookiegal

Poison Ivy - The Coasters. 

Betcha never heard of it Nic.


----------



## eddie5659

Stereophonics - Graffiti on the Train (album)

Title song is great. Drive to it, blasting out and sing along


----------



## Cheeseball81

Cookiegal said:


> Poison Ivy - The Coasters.
> 
> Betcha never heard of it Nic.


Haha. You got that right!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Tove Lo - This Time Around


----------



## valis

eddie5659 said:


> Stereophonics - Graffiti on the Train (album)
> 
> Title song is great. Drive to it, blasting out and sing along


love that album....:up:

bowie - changes


----------



## valis

yes - leave it


----------



## Gr3iz

Doors -- Who scared You?


----------



## valis

dinosaur jr - get me

(always seem to get noise complaints on this song)


----------



## Gr3iz

Little Richard -- Greatest Hits (album)


----------



## valis

steely dan - babylon sisters


----------



## Gr3iz

Mark Stein -- White Magik (album)


----------



## valis

al stewart - year of the cat


----------



## eddie5659

Bit of a blast....

Fantastic 80's 2 (album)

My fav song is on there, cd 2, track 11:

Aztec Camera - Somewhere in my Heart.

Can sing it for hours in the car


----------



## valis

queen - fat bottomed girls


----------



## valis

def lep - mirror mirror


----------



## valis

peter gabriel - solsbury hill


----------



## valis

lemonheads - mrs robinson


----------



## Gr3iz

Buddy Guy -- I Just Want To Make Love To You


----------



## Gr3iz

Mott The Hoople -- Backsliding Fearlessly: The Early Years (album)


----------



## valis

queensryche - don't believe in love


----------



## Gr3iz

Edgar Winter's White Trash -- Roadwork (album)


----------



## valis

elo - hold on tight


----------



## Gr3iz

Jethro Tull -- 25th Anniversary Box Set - Disk 1 - Remixed Classic Songs (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms (album)

Creating thumbnails for youtube is so mind numbing. Still, when they're done......


----------



## eddie5659

Manowar - The Lord of Steel (album)


----------



## eddie5659

And the other end of the spectrum....

Beethoven - Piano Concerto no 5


----------



## Gr3iz

ZZ Top -- La Grange


----------



## Gr3iz

Grateful Dead -- Lovelight


----------



## valis

anderson, bruford, wakeman, and howe - brother of mine


----------



## valis

hanoi rocks - don't ever leave


----------



## Gr3iz

Santana -- Oye Como Va


----------



## valis

ultravox - dreams


----------



## valis

golden earring - twilight zone


----------



## valis

deep purple - perfect strangers


----------



## valis

ministry - new world order


----------



## Gr3iz

Moody Blues -- Long Distance Voyager (album)


----------



## valis

cake - pretty pink ribbon


----------



## valis

bowie - modern love


----------



## Gr3iz

Jo Jo Gunne -- Jumpin' The Gunne (album)


----------



## valis

jesus jones - who am i


----------



## Gr3iz

Stones -- Gimme Shelter


----------



## valis

townshend - empty glass


----------



## valis

heads - lady don't mind


----------



## Gr3iz

Genesis -- Lilywhite Lilith


----------



## valis

petty - zombie zoo


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Walsh -- Barnstorm (album)


----------



## valis

marshall tucker band - heard it in a love song


----------



## valis

metallica - blackened


----------



## Gr3iz

Marshall Tucker Band -- Long Hard Ride (album)

Just a coincidence valis ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

John Entwistle -- Anthology (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Winter -- Second Winter - Disk 2 (album)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Marshall Tucker Band -- Long Hard Ride (album)
> 
> Just a coincidence valis ... ;-)


nah....I'm going with great minds......

cars - night spots


----------



## Gr3iz

Allman Brothers Band -- Mountain Jam

_Great minds_ ... And then there's us? ;-)


----------



## valis

hahahahahah.....

floyd - goodbye blue sky


----------



## Gr3iz

Samantha Fish -- Road Runner


----------



## valis

bauhaus - she's in parties


----------



## Gr3iz

Jorma Kaukonen -- Quah (album)


----------



## valis

qotsa - into the void


----------



## valis

segar - c'est la vie


----------



## Cheeseball81

AFI - Silver and Cold


----------



## valis

martha and the muffins - echo beach


----------



## Gr3iz

Mott The Hoople -- Mad Shadows (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Shiny Toy Guns - Rainy Monday


----------



## valis

billy joel - only the good die young


----------



## Gr3iz

Kansas -- Kansas (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

CHVRCHES - Never Ending Circles


----------



## Gr3iz

Rolling Thunder Band -- Kick In The Asphalt (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Led Zeppelin -- How The West Was Won - Disk 3 (album)


----------



## valis

type o negative - die with me


----------



## valis

book of love - i touch roses


----------



## Gr3iz

Traffic -- Feelin' Alright


----------



## valis

aldo nova - see the light


----------



## Gr3iz

Dickie Betts & Great Southern -- Bougainvillea


----------



## valis

bowie - absolute beginners


----------



## valis

springsteen - born to run


----------



## Gr3iz

Lynyrd Skynyrd -- Box Set - Disk 1 (album)


----------



## MorinKAshi

Song for the Dead - Thundercat


----------



## Gr3iz

Whole Lotta Led! ;-)


----------



## valis

Floyd - final cut (album)

Coupla beers, it actually goes well with baseball on the telly. Dark side of the diamond maybe.


----------



## Gr3iz

Blue Cheer -- Summertime Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Van Morrison -- Keep Mediocrity At Bay


----------



## Gr3iz

Jimi Hendrix -- Burning Desire


----------



## Brigham

Mild und Leise. Nina Stemme. I have to take five minutes to recover after Wagner.


----------



## Gr3iz

Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble -- Telephone Song


----------



## Gr3iz

Mountain -- Mississippi Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

Moody Blues -- Octave (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

New Riders of the Purple Sage -- The Best of New Riders of the Purple Sage (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Pete Townsend -- Who Came First (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Leslie West -- Blue Me (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Little Feat -- Under The Radar (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Moody Blues -- Every Good Boy Deserves Favour & Question Of Balance (albums)


----------



## Gr3iz

Neil Young -- Rare Live & Unreleased


----------



## Spandexer

Construction equipment laying into the old Herald Examiner building.


----------



## Gr3iz

Paul Kantner & Grace Slick -- Sunfighter (album)

Hey Spandexer! How goes it?


----------



## Spandexer

Yo Mark! o/
I'm still here and trying to get used to this new layout.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ditto! ;-)

Pink Floyd -- 7/6/77 - Montreal, QC - Who Was Trained Not To Spit On The Fan (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Gandalf -- Reflection (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Outkast - Hey Ya


----------



## Gr3iz

Kitaro -- Oasis (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Traffic -- Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

Marshall Tucker Band -- Together Forever (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Hollies -- The Long Road Home - 1963-2003 40th Anniversary Collection - Disk 6 (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicago -- The Best Of Chicago (4oth Anniversary Limited Edition) - Disk 1 (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Annihilator - Carnival Diablos (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Gary Moore - After Hours (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Chuck Berry -- Reelin' And Rockin' (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Humble Pie -- Eat It (album)


----------



## valis

yes - roundabout


----------



## valis

cracker - eurotrash girl


----------



## Gr3iz

Grand Funk Railroad -- Some Kind of Wonderful


----------



## Gr3iz

Muddy Waters & Johnny Winter -- Tower Theater 3/16/77 (bootleg album)


----------



## valis

ratt - back for more


----------



## valis

bowie - sweet head


----------



## Gr3iz

Procol Harum -- Broken Barricades (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Ministry - Rio Grande Blood (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Dream Theater - Images and Words (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Buddy Guy -- Wear You Out


----------



## valis

scorps - china white


----------



## valis

jesus and mary chain - so hard


----------



## valis

undertones - teenage kicks


----------



## Gr3iz

James Gang -- Bang (album)


----------



## valis

therapy? - screamager


----------



## Gr3iz

Outlaws -- So Low (album)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Outlaws -- So Low (album)


:up:

collective soul - breathe


----------



## valis

scorps - the zoo


----------



## valis

rush - limelight (live)


----------



## valis

orbital - desert storm


----------



## eddie5659

valis said:


> scorps - the zoo


Great album!!


----------



## valis

eddie5659 said:


> Great album!!


:up:


----------



## eddie5659

Savatage - Power of the Night (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Rainbow -- On Stage Live (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Rascals -- Anthology - 1965 - 1972 (album)


----------



## valis

rush - limelight


----------



## valis

ac/dc - ain't no fun (waiting around to become a millionaire)


beats coffee ANY day.


----------



## valis

floyd - paranoid eyes


----------



## Gr3iz

Quicksilver Messenger Service -- Solid Silver (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Rick Derringer -- Guitars And Women (album)


----------



## valis

cake - she'll come back


----------



## valis

x - we're desparate


----------



## eddie5659

Slaughter - Fear No Evil (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Rick Wakeman -- Return to the Center of the Earth (album)


----------



## valis

floyd - animals (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Stones -- Undercover (album)


----------



## goldenmotley

I just can't resist it. Taylor Swift's Shake It Off.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thunderclap Newman -- Hollywood Dream (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Traffic -- Last Exit (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to...The Original Pink Panther (with Peter Sellers) - (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

T-Rex -- The Collection (album)


----------



## valis

floyd - final cut (album)


----------



## valis

velvet acid christ - fun with drugs


----------



## valis

elton john - crocodile rock


----------



## valis

planet p project - why me?


----------



## valis

walsh - over and over


----------



## Gr3iz

J. Geils Band -- Blow Your Face Out (album)

Got my Bose 901s CRANKED up!! The only way to listen to J. Geils! ;-)


----------



## eddie5659

Def Leppard - Slang (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Uriah Heep -- A Time Of Revelation - Disk 4 (album)


----------



## valis

elo - strange magic


----------



## valis

bauhaus - ziggy stardust


----------



## valis

love and rockets - ball of confusion


----------



## valis

tesla - getting better all the time


----------



## valis

david garza - kinder


----------



## eddie5659

Moonspell - The Antidote (album)


----------



## valis

rush - subdivisions


----------



## Gr3iz

Van Morrison -- Night In San Francisco (album)


----------



## valis

rush - temples of syrinx


----------



## valis

toto - africa


----------



## valis

dokken - in my dreams


----------



## valis

robert plant - kallalou kallalou


----------



## Gr3iz

Vanilla Fudge -- Mystery (album)


----------



## valis

cake - sheep go to heaven


----------



## Gr3iz

ZZ Top -- Rhythmeen (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Alvin Lee & Ten Years After - Pure Blues (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Rage - XIII (album)

I can listen to all sorts as you can tell


----------



## valis

dream academy - life in a northern town


----------



## valis

def lep - on through the night


----------



## valis

tones on tail - christian says


----------



## valis

femmes - american music


----------



## Gr3iz

Velvet Underground -- White Light (album)


----------



## valis

the manics - little baby nothing


----------



## Gr3iz

Penn State beating Temple ... ;-)


----------



## valis

springsteen - badlands


----------



## valis

lennon - woman


----------



## valis

skid row - 18 and life


----------



## eddie5659

Iron Maiden - Somewhere in Time (album)


----------



## valis

b.a.d. - rewind


----------



## valis

reo - roll with the changes


----------



## valis

maiden - sea of madness


----------



## Gr3iz

Zombies -- Greatest Hits (album)


----------



## valis

cars - touch and go


----------



## valis

van halen - and the cradle will rock


----------



## valis

dino jr - get me


----------



## Gr3iz

ZZ Top -- Smoke, Chrome & BBQ _ Disk 2 (album)


----------



## valis

damned - new rose


----------



## valis

henley - boys of summer


that song has been one of my top 10 favorites since I first heard it.....


----------



## valis

donald fagan - i.g.y.


----------



## valis

def leppard - on through the night


----------



## Cookiegal

Somewhere Down the Crazy River - Robbie Robertson.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Somewhere Down the Crazy River - Robbie Robertson.


That gent can flat-out play the guitar.....:up:

love and rockets - here on earth


----------



## Cookiegal

Up Where We Belong - Jennifer Warnes and Joe Cocker.


----------



## Cookiegal

Bless The Broken Road - Rascal Flatts.


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to The Butterfly Effect (album)


----------



## Cookiegal

It's the first nice day we've had in a long time so windows and doors are open and music is blaring. 

Don't Want To Miss a Think - Aerosmith


----------



## valis

m - pop muzik


----------



## valis

pat benatar - shadows of the night


----------



## Gr3iz

West, Bruce & Laing -- Why Doncha (album)


----------



## valis

blue man group - white rabbit


----------



## Gr3iz

Quicksilver Messenger Service -- Fresh Air


----------



## valis

joe walsh - turn to stone


----------



## Gr3iz

AC/DC -- Live - Collector's Edition - Disk 1 (album)


----------



## valis

peter murphy - seven veils


----------



## valis

new order - regret


----------



## valis

oingo boingo - sweat


----------



## valis

offspring - smash (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers -- Crusade (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Winter -- Captured Live (album)


----------



## valis

rainbow - since you've been gone


----------



## valis

nice cave - mercy seat


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> rainbow - since you've been gone


Head East does a good rendition of this tune, too!

Rush -- 2112 (album)


----------



## valis

floyd - one of my turns


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Head East does a good rendition of this tune, too!
> 
> Rush -- 2112 (album)


Yeah, but _nobody_ can touch 2112. :up:


----------



## Cheeseball81

Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song


----------



## Gr3iz

Kitaro -- Mandala (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Savoy Brown -- Blues, Balls & Boogie (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Spooky Tooth -- Spooky Two (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Seatrain -- The Marblehead Messenger (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Sopwith Camel -- The Miraculous Hump Returns From The Moon (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Steve Miller Band -- Your Saving Grace (album)


----------



## valis

queensryche - london


----------



## Gr3iz

Steely Dan -- Change of the Guard


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Steely Dan -- Change of the Guard


:up:

cheap trick - ain't that a shame (live)


----------



## valis

david gilmour - on an island


----------



## Gr3iz

Ted Nugent and the Damn Yankees -- Don't Tread (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Rolling Stones -- Black Box - Disk 1 (album)


----------



## HOBOcs

David Gilmour - Rattle That Lock


----------



## HOBOcs

Slash & Myles Kennedy MAX Sessions - Sweet Child O' Mine (Acoustic)


----------



## Cookiegal

White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane.


----------



## Gr3iz

Led Zeppelin -- Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## valis

floyd - learning to fly


----------



## valis

bad co - feel like making love


----------



## Gr3iz

Jefferson Airplane -- Cafe Au Go Go - 3/4/67 (album)


----------



## valis

janes addiction - obvious


----------



## Gr3iz

The Band -- The Weight


----------



## Gr3iz

Steppenwolf -- Sweden 9/20/72 (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Ten Years After -- Winterland 2/12/72 (album)


----------



## valis

benatar - promises in the dark


----------



## Gr3iz

Electric Flag -- Sittin' in Circles


----------



## Gr3iz

Deep Purple -- The Deep Purple Singles A's and B's (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Foghat -- Girls to Chat and Boys to Bounce (album)


----------



## valis

deep purple - knocking at your back door

to this day, I am astounded that song got commercial airtime.


----------



## Spandexer

Rage - Ashes in the Fall

Happy Friday!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Been waiting months for their new album and now it's here

CHVRCHES - Every Open Eye (Album)


----------



## Brigham

La Campanella. Played by Kissin


----------



## valis

joe walsh - over and over


----------



## valis

henley/nicks - leather and lace


----------



## Gr3iz

Grateful Dead -- So Many Roads - 65-95 - Disk 4 (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

J. Geils Band -- Ladies Invited (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Winter -- The Progressive Blues Experiment (album)


----------



## valis

concrete blonde - tomorrow wendy


----------



## valis

police - regatta de blanc


----------



## valis

alan parsons project - to one in paradise


----------



## Gr3iz

Led Zeppelin -- Complete Studio Recordings - Disk 5 (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

J. Geils Band -- Nightmares...And Other Tales From The Jungle (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Testament - Demonic (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Lifehouse - Hanging By A Moment


----------



## Gr3iz

A whole bunch of blues ...

The blues had a baby and they called it rock & roll!


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to House on Haunted Hill (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Led Zep -- How Many More Times


----------



## Spandexer

Collective Soul - To Where the River Flows
Beeyootiful guitar and bass lines.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Spandexer! How goes?

Mahler's Symphony #7 in E Minor


----------



## Spandexer

Iron Man OST - Driving with the Top Down

Yo Mark! o/


----------



## Gr3iz

Amboy Dukes -- Journey to the Center of the Mind

Pretty quiet in here! ;-)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Linkin Park - New Divide


----------



## gibbs12

Dan Auerbach - When the night comes

distance education


----------



## Rep

Shine a Light on You, by the Stones


----------



## Gr3iz

Steve Earle -- Copperhead Road


----------



## eddie5659

Drive By Truckers - The Dirty South (album)

Love the song Puttin' People on the Moon


----------



## 2twenty2

The neighbours arguing.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Linkin Park - What I've Done


----------



## eddie5659

knucklehead said:


> The neighbours arguing.


Not good 

--

Megadeth - So Far, So Good...So What! (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

CHVRCHES - Leave A Trace


----------



## Cheeseball81

Gin Blossoms - Til I Hear It From You


----------



## Gr3iz

Alvin Lee -- Let's Boogie


----------



## Cheeseball81

Morrissey - The More You Ignore Me, The Closer I Get


----------



## Gr3iz

Muddy Waters -- The Lost Tapes (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

The Top 100 Masterpieces of Classical Music Box Set


----------



## Gr3iz

Jethro Tull -- Too Old to Rock 'N Roll, Too Young to Die (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Led Zeppelin box set - disc 1


----------



## Gr3iz

A bunch of Allman Brothers tunes


----------



## 2twenty2

Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced


----------



## eddie5659

The Almighty - Soul Destruction (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Metallica - Ride the Lightning (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

The Moody Blues - Days of Future Passed


----------



## Cheeseball81

Weezer - Buddy Holly


----------



## Gr3iz

A bunch of BTO ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Some foot stompin, knee slappin, Stompin Tom Connors


----------



## Gr3iz

Blue Oyster Cult -- Then Came The Last Days Of May


----------



## 2twenty2

Johnny Cash at Folsom Prison


----------



## Gr3iz

Beefheart & Zappa -- Muffin Man


----------



## 2twenty2

Stingray Music (cable) - Classic Rock (various artists)


----------



## Gr3iz

Grateful Dead -- Unbroken Chain


----------



## 2twenty2

Well now that I'm back home:
CILQ-FM - Q107 classic rock

http://www.q107.com/


----------



## Gr3iz

XM's BB King's Bluesville channel on Dish


----------



## 2twenty2

WYRK-FM - country

http://wyrk.com/


----------



## Gr3iz

A bunch of Deep Purple


----------



## eddie5659

Judas Priest - Sin After Sin (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

WGRF-FM classic rock

http://www.97rock.com/


----------



## 2twenty2

Listening and watching: Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day on Blu-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

Koko Taylor -- I'm A Woman
Sounds like the female version of Muddy Waters Mannish Boy.


----------



## 2twenty2

Enya - Shepherd Moons


----------



## Gr3iz

Fleetwood Mac -- Hypnotized


----------



## 2twenty2

Sinead O'Connor - I Do Not Want What I Haven't Got


----------



## Gr3iz

A Thanksgiving classic:

Arlo Guthrie -- Alice's Restaurant


----------



## 2twenty2

WHTT-FM - Classic Hits

http://www.whtt.com/


----------



## 2twenty2

CFMZ-FM - classical

http://www.classical963fm.com/


----------



## 2twenty2

Listening and watching ZUUS (antenna tv) - country music videos


----------



## Cheeseball81

Broods - Coattails


----------



## 2twenty2

The Beatles - Sgt. Peppers Loney Hearts Club Band









and later on The Beatles White Album


----------



## eddie5659

Slayer - South of Heaven (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Led Zeppelin -- All My Love


----------



## 2twenty2

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## eddie5659

knucklehead said:


> AC/DC - Thunderstruck


Excellent song, saw them live ages ago, and they started with this track 

Slipknot - Iowa (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

eddie5659 said:


> Excellent song, saw them live ages ago, and they started with this track


Yep. One of my favorites.


----------



## 2twenty2

Later on I'm going to -----
Not so much listening as it is watching:

"The Runnaways" is a 2010 American drama film about the 1970s all-girl rock band of the same name.


----------



## eddie5659

Al Green - Greatest Hits (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Texas - Careful What You Wish For (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Metallica - Black Album (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Stone Temple Pilots - Lady Picture Show

RIP Scott Weiland


----------



## eddie5659

Rob Zombie - Educated Horses (album)


----------



## ckc17

Willie Nelson- Angel Flying too Close to the Ground


----------



## Gr3iz

Laura Nyro -- Eli's Comin'


----------



## eddie5659

Samael - Era One (album)

One of my fav albums, great for driving (well for me haha)


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Winter -- All Tore Down


----------



## valis

floyd - us and them


----------



## Gr3iz

Genesis -- The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hoobastank - The Reason


----------



## 2twenty2

RollingStone - 500 Greatest Songs of all Time


----------



## Cheeseball81

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## Gr3iz

Christmas music 
Tis the season ...


----------



## eddie5659

Transporter 2 - Soundtrack


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Christmas music


So am I


----------



## eddie5659

Korpiklaani - Noita (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Enya - Shepherd Moons


----------



## eddie5659

Vangelis - 1492 - Conquest of Paradise (soundtrack)


----------



## 2twenty2

Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell II: Back Into Hell


----------



## eddie5659

MushroomHead - XIII (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

The Doors - soundtrack


----------



## Gr3iz

Leon Russell & Don Preston -- Jumpin' Jack Flash/Young Blood


----------



## 2twenty2

The Tea Party - The Edges Of Twilight


----------



## Gr3iz

Ian Hunter -- Lounge Lizard


----------



## Cheeseball81

Alice in Chains - No Excuses


----------



## 2twenty2

Gowan - You're A Strange Animal


----------



## Gr3iz

Silence! I can hear the hum of the refrigerator ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to - Escape from LA


----------



## eddie5659

Belakor - Stone's Reach (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Johnny Cash - At Folsom Prison


----------



## Gr3iz

Mudcrutch -- Scare Easy


----------



## valis

floyd - animals (full album)


----------



## valis

ministry - revenge


----------



## Gr3iz

Etta James -- I'd Rather Go Blind


----------



## valis

janes addiction - three days


----------



## Gr3iz

The Kentucky Headhunters w/ Johnnie Johnson -- Meet Me In Bluesland


----------



## valis

doors - the end


----------



## valis

megadeath - in my darkest hour


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Brainscan (great music, mostly metal)


----------



## 2twenty2

Django soundtrack


----------



## Gr3iz

Billy Gibbons and the BFGs -- Treat Her Right


----------



## Phantom010

Buddy Guy - Rhythm & Blues (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Kim Simmonds/Savoy Brown -- Bad Weather Brewing


----------



## eddie5659

Lindermann - Skills in Pills (album)

This is the singer from Rammstein, and its great to listen to


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Jason X


----------



## Gr3iz

Led Zep -- Down By The Seaside


----------



## valis

rush - spirit of radio


----------



## valis

clapton - motherless children


----------



## valis

alan parsons project - dream within a dream


----------



## valis

gnr - rocket queen


----------



## HOBOcs

*David Bowie - The rise and fall of ziggy stardust (Full Album) *
*



**



 *


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Killers - Smile Like You Mean It


----------



## valis

nugent - stranglehold


----------



## Cheeseball81

Muse - Unintended


----------



## eddie5659

Russian Circles - Memorial (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Linkin Park - Shadow Of The Day


----------



## Gr3iz

Tommy Castro & The Painkillers -- Common Ground


----------



## 2twenty2

Celine Dion - _Celine Dion_


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Breaking Bad series


----------



## valis

jesus jones - who where why


----------



## valis

oingo boingo - not my slave


----------



## eddie5659

Sulphur Aeon - Gateway to the Antisphere (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Daylight Dies - A Frail Becoming (album)


----------



## valis

steely dan - bodhisattiva


----------



## eddie5659

Wild Dogs - Reign of Terror (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Repo Men

Hated the film, loved the music. Hence, the cd in my collection


----------



## Gr3iz

Allman Brothers Band -- Nobody Knows


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Ocean's Eleven


----------



## eddie5659

Rage - Black in Mind (album)


----------



## valis

eddie5659 said:


> Soundtrack to Repo Men
> 
> Hated the film, loved the music. Hence, the cd in my collection


oh, get stuffed. GREAT movie.  And better soundtrack.


----------



## eddie5659

Well, it was an okay film, interesting idea, but not one for my dvd collection. But the music is great


----------



## shardul

All Of Me- John Legend


----------



## shardul

Any bollywood fan here?


----------



## 2twenty2

Heart - Dreamboat Annie


----------



## eddie5659

knucklehead said:


> Heart - Dreamboat Annie


Great song


----------



## 2twenty2

eddie5659 said:


> Great song


Sure is.


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Breakfast on Pluto


----------



## 2twenty2

Listenin and watchin ZUUS tv channel (country music videos)


----------



## 2twenty2

Platoon soundtrack


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Heat


----------



## eddie5659

Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Rush - Rush album


----------



## valis

heads - road to nowhere


----------



## valis

type o negative - pyretta blaze


----------



## Cheeseball81

Live - The River


----------



## Gr3iz

Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention -- Montana


----------



## eddie5659

Accept - Blind Rage (album)

Love German metal bands


----------



## Gr3iz

Edgar Winter -- Tobacco Road 
(Excellent live version!)


----------



## valis

london after midnight - shatter


----------



## eddie5659

Slayer - World Painted Blood (album)


and even better on stage


----------



## valis

bad religion - come join us


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to House of Wax


----------



## valis

gbh - no survivors


----------



## valis

cure - disintegration


----------



## eddie5659

Blast from the past....

Motley Crue - Theatre of Pain (album)


----------



## valis

eddie5659 said:


> Blast from the past....
> 
> Motley Crue - Theatre of Pain (album)


bleah. Shout at the Devil was their last good one. 

and since I said that:

crue - looks that kill


----------



## eddie5659

Shout....shout....shout at the deveeellll 

I didn't say it was the best, but Shout and Girls Girls are both great albums


----------



## Spandexer

Foreigner - Urgent playing in my head this morning.


----------



## valis

erasure - chains of love


----------



## valis

reo speedwagon - time for me to fly


----------



## valis

peter gabriel - red rain


----------



## Gr3iz

Jefferson Airplane -- D.C.B.A - 25

RIP Paul Kantner


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Jefferson Airplane -- D.C.B.A - 25
> 
> *RIP Paul Kantner*


Indeed.

jefferson airplane - somebody to love


----------



## Gr3iz

Supertramp -- School


----------



## eddie5659

In This Moment - Blood (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Simon & Garfunkel - Sounds of Silence (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Metallica - One


----------



## eddie5659

Cheeseball81 said:


> Metallica - One


Great song, used to love when that was played at the metal club 

Blackberry Smoke - The Whippoorwill (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Now, step back in time for....

Camel - Camel (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Red - Pieces


----------



## 2twenty2

The Beatles - Past Masters


----------



## Cheeseball81

Muse - Explorers


----------



## eddie5659

The Dead Daisies - Revolucion (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Eddie and the Cruisers soundtrack


----------



## Cheeseball81

AFI - Miss Murder


----------



## Cheeseball81

Ben Folds Five - Brick


----------



## 2twenty2

Wedding Crashers soundtrack


----------



## 2twenty2

The Guess Who - American Woman (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Alannah Myles - Rockinghorse (album)


----------



## Cheeseball81

twenty one pilots - Guns For Hands


----------



## eddie5659

The Order of Israfel - Wisdom (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Devon Allman -- Half the Truth


----------



## mohittomar13

my playlist

hymn for the weekend - coldplay

dope shope - yo yo honey singh...

and

main sharabi - (cocktail) feat. Yo Yo Honey Singh..... he he..


----------



## Gr3iz

Pinetop Perkins/Jimmy Rogers -- Big Boss Man


----------



## valis

zep - fool in the rain


----------



## ekim68

It's Your Birthday?


----------



## valis

thought I hid that......


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy birthday! ;-)

Blind Boy Fuller & Oh Red -- Step It Up And Go


----------



## valis

Thanks, Mark. 

jesus jones - trust me


----------



## 2twenty2

Happy birthday valis


----------



## mohittomar13

happy b'day valis


----------



## valis

danke, mohittomar13.


----------



## valis

mission uk - paradise


----------



## mohittomar13

three doors down - when I'm gone


----------



## charlilou

CHVRCHES


----------



## valis

ac/dc - ain't no fun


----------



## SweetLaydy2

Listening to *Nirvana-Smells Like Teen Spirit. *
And I gotta say it sounds cool in 2016.


----------



## valis

new model army - no rest


----------



## Cheeseball81

charlilou said:


> CHVRCHES


Nice choice


----------



## Cheeseball81

Muse - Madness

Happy belated, Tim


----------



## valis

Thanks, Nic.  Good tune, too. That one may actually make it into 'great' category.

flock of seagulls - spaceage love song


----------



## valis

social d - sometimes i do


----------



## Cheeseball81

Live - Lightning Crashes


----------



## shardul

See You Again


----------



## Gr3iz

Ry Cooder -- Smack Dab in the Middle


----------



## valis

beck - where it's at


----------



## Gr3iz

Walter Trout -- Almost Gone


----------



## valis

dinosaur jr - get me


----------



## valis

anderson, bruford, wakeman, and howe - brother of mine


----------



## valis

scorpions - coast to coast


----------



## Cheeseball81

P!nk feat. Nate Ruess - Just Give Me a Reason


----------



## eddie5659

Ozzy - No More Tears (album)


----------



## charlilou

I really love the new CHVRCHES album


----------



## 2twenty2

*Pink** Floyd - *Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## eddie5659

Talking Heads - Speaking in Tongues (album)

Has a great song called Swamp. Heard it years ago in a film with Tom Cruise called Risky Business, and taken ages to track the album down


----------



## Cheeseball81

charlilou said:


> I really love the new CHVRCHES album


Me too! What's your favorite track? They just released a video for Clearest Blue.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Lady Gaga - Just Dance


----------



## mohittomar13

*Bapu Zimidar* ~_ by_ Jassi Gill


----------



## valis

paul simon - late in the evening


----------



## mohittomar13

*Do Dhari Talwar* ~ mere brother ki dulhan _(bollywood movie)_


----------



## Gr3iz

Fleetwood Mac -- Rattlesnake Shake


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Go


----------



## eddie5659

Danko Jones - Sleep is the Enemy (album)


----------



## valis

lindsay buckingham - holiday road


----------



## valis

jesus jones - i'm burning


----------



## valis

cure - how beautiful you are


----------



## valis

new order - temptation


----------



## valis

aerosmith - chip away at the stone


----------



## mohittomar13

*Rude* ~ _by_ Magic


----------



## valis

love and rockets - holiday on the moon


----------



## Gr3iz

Alfven -- Swedish Rhapsody No. 2, Op. 24


----------



## Cheeseball81

Linkin Park - Leave Out All The Rest


----------



## mohittomar13

*Story of My Life* ~ _by_ One Direction
*Raag Madhuvanti * ~ _Indian Classical_


----------



## Gr3iz

Dire Straits -- Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## Gr3iz

Quicksilver Messenger Service -- Edward, The Mad Shirt Grinder


----------



## valis

new order - true faith


----------



## Cheeseball81

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## valis

tonic - open up your eyes


----------



## Cheeseball81

valis said:


> tonic - open up your eyes


 Good tune

30 Seconds to Mars - Kings and Queens


----------



## valis

Danke. As is 30 seconds to mars......

men at work - overkill


----------



## Cheeseball81

Linkin Park - Faint


----------



## valis

petty - the waiting


----------



## valis

dream academy - life in a northern town


----------



## Gr3iz

Freddie King -- Love Her With a Feeling


----------



## valis

u2 - twilight


----------



## Cheeseball81

Duran Duran - Ordinary World


----------



## Cheeseball81

Gin Blossoms - Found Out About You


----------



## Cheeseball81

CHVRCHES - Strong Hand


----------



## valis

love and rockets - ball of confusion


----------



## Cheeseball81

DragonForce - Through the Fire and Flames


----------



## valis

c'mon.......my song isn't even over yet.......


----------



## Cheeseball81

Mine either!


----------



## valis

LOL! 

flogging mollies - black friday rule


----------



## Cheeseball81

Weezer - Hash Pipe


----------



## valis

oh c'mon......NO way that CHVRCHES song ended that fast.......still got 2:30 left here......


----------



## Cheeseball81

That song is nowhere near 18 minutes! 

The DragonForce though, that was at least 7+


----------



## valis

sum 41 - fat lip (~3 minutes)


----------



## Cheeseball81

valis said:


> sum 41 - fat lip (~3 minutes)


Good tune

Blink 182 - Going Away To College (2:59)


----------



## valis

holy crap......that was the next song on winamp, and I just hit 'next'......shame on me.....

offspring - genocide (~3:30 and change)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Okay that's weird. And even weirder because I was thinking "how funny would it be if we ever landed on the same song." So, doubly weird. 

Ok Go - Here It Goes Again (3:00) I like that we now display times lol


----------



## valis

yer safe there, don't have any OK Go......which sorta surprises me.


----------



## valis

bowie - china girl (oddly enough, written by iggy pop, and about 5:30)


----------



## Cheeseball81

valis said:


> yer safe there, don't have any OK Go......which sorta surprises me.


You should at least have that song in your mix.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Echosmith - Cool Kids (3:56)


----------



## valis

I think I have a video or two of theirs around somewhere, but not certain. Their music sorta annoys me, but their videos are absolute genius. How people get THAT much artistic talent is beyond me. I can mis-draw a stick figure, and let's not even discuss what would happen to me in a room full of treadmills.


----------



## valis

yaz - situation (5:43)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yeah they do make some kick a$$ videos, I will give them that. But I think that was the only song I liked by them.

Shiny Toy Guns - Chemistry of a Car Crash (3:51)


----------



## valis

pogues - tuesday morning (~3:30)


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Postal Service - Nothing Better (3:47)


----------



## valis

goldfinger - san simeon (3:32)

one of THE loudest shows I've ever attended.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Ha. I bet. I think for me it was Evanescence. I was deaf for like 2 days.


----------



## valis

I've heard they put on a great show. No Doubt opened up for Goldfinger, and I saw them in Avila Beach, CA, in a complete dive of a bar. This may have been in 94 or 95......a loooooooong time ago.

bad religion - sorrow (got this one cranked up too.  )


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yeah they did. This was at least 10 years ago, though. Tiny venue in NYC, had to stand the whole time and you were packed in like sardines. But it was an awesome show. 

AFI - Miss Murder (3:27)


----------



## valis

another golden oldie here......apparently winamp is stuck in the 80's (even though technically it's a '70's song)

peter gabriel - games without frontiers (4:00)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Smooth McGroove - this guy makes acapella versions of music from video games. It's pretty awesome.

Castlevania - Bloody Tears


----------



## valis

I've heard of him; oddly enough, through Le Twit. 

honeydrippers - sea of love


----------



## valis

oingo boingo - not my slave


----------



## Cheeseball81

Muse - Starlight


----------



## Cheeseball81

CHVRCHES - Bow Down


----------



## valis

us - new year's day


----------



## valis

cure - the top


----------



## Brokenjunk

The Strumbellas - Spirits


----------



## Gr3iz

Esther Phillips -- I'm Getting 'Long Alright


----------



## shardul

Radioactive- Imagine Dragons


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Killers - Somebody Told Me


----------



## Gr3iz

Albert King -- Blues Power


----------



## valis

zevon - bad karma


----------



## valis

type o negative - christian woman


----------



## valis

kyuss - gardenia


----------



## valis

ac/dc - she's got the jack


----------



## Cheeseball81

OMD - If You Leave


----------



## valis

good tune.

ultravox - reap the wild wind


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks. I concur.

Paramore - Still Into You


----------



## Cheeseball81

Alphaville - Forever Young


----------



## valis

another good one. 

tones on tail - you, the night, and music


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yes, shuffle on the iPod is doing very well today!

Liz Phair - Everything To Me


----------



## valis

dire straits - romeo and juliet


----------



## Cheeseball81

Linkin Park - Final Masquerade


----------



## valis

boston - something about you


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Phone Booth


----------



## valis

heads - road to nowhere


----------



## Cheeseball81

The All American Rejects - Another Heart Calls


----------



## Cheeseball81

Garbage - Special


----------



## valis

kmfdm - juke joint jezebel


----------



## valis

clash - wrong 'em boyo


----------



## Caravel

Mad Clown - Fire


----------



## valis

megadeath - rust in peace


----------



## valis

qotsa - another love song


----------



## valis

yo la tengo - sugarcube


----------



## valis

ventures - run don't walk


----------



## Cheeseball81

Evanescence - My Immortal (Band Version)


----------



## valis

bran van 3000 - drinking in LA


----------



## Cheeseball81

Alice in Chains - Would?


----------



## valis

going waaaaaay back to HS here:

violent femmes - american music


----------



## Cheeseball81

If I went back to HS, it'd be more like this......

The Spice Girls - Say You'll Be There


----------



## valis

yeah, well, I got a couple-three years on ya. 

london after midnight - kiss


----------



## valis

big audio dynamite - can't wait


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Witchfiner General


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Arlington Road


----------



## Cheeseball81

AFI - Summer Shudder


----------



## Cheeseball81

Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight, Tonight


----------



## valis

dream academy - edge of forever


----------



## valis

v.a.c. - fun with drugs


----------



## valis

floyd - fearless


----------



## Cheeseball81

Lightning Seeds - Pure and Simple


----------



## valis

rush - entre nous

morning, Nic.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Warped

Morning Tim, how goes it?


----------



## valis

it done got busy, is what happened yesterday.  Today seems to be better, however.

bad religion - destined for nothing


----------



## Spandexer

Metallica - Fuel (with lyrics!)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Simple Plan - Outta My System


----------



## valis

new order - dreams never end


----------



## valis

clash - remote control


----------



## valis

boz scaggs - lido shuffle


----------



## Cheeseball81

Van Halen - Dreams


----------



## Cheeseball81

Blue October - You Make Me Smile


----------



## valis

good tune. 

dire straits - so far away


----------



## valis

rainbow - can't let you go


----------



## Cheeseball81

Paramore - Proof

I seriously never get sick of this song  Love it!


----------



## valis

xymox - imgination


----------



## valis

jesus and mary chain - april skies


----------



## Spandexer

This seemed appropriate this morning for 3 hours of Safety Training - Surviving an Active Shooter. 
Killing Joke - Loose Cannon


----------



## valis

lovely.......had that back in January when we went open carry.....

petty - rebels


----------



## Cheeseball81

CHVRCHES - Never Ending Circles


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue


----------



## valis

you and that band.....almost as bad as me and Ze Clash. 

damned - eloise


----------



## Cheeseball81

I like em 

Garbage - Vow


----------



## Spandexer

Collective Soul - To Where the River Flows


----------



## Spandexer

Ringo Starr - It Don't Come Easy


----------



## Gr3iz

Frank Zappa -- Whippin' Post


----------



## valis

police - so lonely


----------



## Gr3iz

Willie Dixon -- Wang Dang Doodle


----------



## valis

triumph - killing time


----------



## Spandexer

Trying to stay awake on a Friday morning...zzzz
Black coffee and the Afghan Whigs - Debonair


----------



## Spandexer

Boy's Don't Cry - I Wanna Be a Cowboy


----------



## Cheeseball81

Ace of Base - Don't Turn Around


----------



## valis

brand new - quiet things that no one knows

winamp spits out some solid stuff on occasion.......


----------



## Cheeseball81

Toad The Wet Sprocket - Something's Always Wrong


----------



## valis

morrissey - tomorrow


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Killers - Read My Mind


----------



## valis

green day - king for a day


----------



## Cheeseball81

Our Lady Peace - Somewhere Out There


----------



## 2twenty2

Meatloaf - Bat Out Of Hell


----------



## Gr3iz

Derek Trucks/Susan Tedeschi -- Keep Your Lamp Trimmed And Burning


----------



## Cheeseball81

30 Seconds to Mars - From Yesterday


----------



## valis

lennon - wheels


----------



## valis

tones on tail - rain


----------



## Cheeseball81

Depeche Mode - Precious


----------



## Cheeseball81

Matthew Sweet - Sick of Myself


----------



## valis

marshall crenshaw - someday someway 

morning Nic.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Tove Lo - This Time Around

Morning Tim


----------



## valis

scorps - 20th century man


----------



## Cheeseball81

Muse - Reapers


----------



## valis

zevon - splendid isolation


----------



## valis

floyd - shine on you crazy diamond (1-5)


----------



## valis

u2 - seconds


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Script - Superheroes


----------



## valis

good tune. 

social d - down here with the rest of us


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks. I saw them in concert a few years ago at Radio City. Was a great show.

Ellie Goulding - Love Me Like You Do


----------



## valis

dramarama - anything anything


----------



## Cheeseball81

Snow Patrol - How To Be Dead


----------



## valis

dires straits - les boys


----------



## Spandexer

300 - To Victory


----------



## Spandexer

300 - Fever Dream


----------



## Spandexer

Star Trek 1 - Klingon K'Tinga Wolf Pack Battle


----------



## Cheeseball81

Coldplay - Yellow

Back when Coldplay was actually good....


----------



## Spandexer

Iron Man OST - Driving with the Top Down


----------



## Spandexer

Captain America: The Winter Soldier OST - Lemurian Star


----------



## valis

roger waters - sunset strip


----------



## valis

foo fighters - big me


----------



## Cheeseball81

Shiny Toy Guns - Somewhere To Hide


----------



## Gr3iz

Allman Brothers -- One Way Out


----------



## valis

morrissey - suedehead


----------



## valis

jesus jones - are you satisfied


----------



## Smartguy01

Gorillaz - DARE


----------



## valis

police - walking on the moon


----------



## valis

reverend horton heat - texas rockabilly rebel


----------



## valis

red rockers - china


----------



## Cheeseball81

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## Spandexer

Petra - Beat the System


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Spandexer!

Cream -- Politician


----------



## valis

pretenders - mystery achievement


----------



## Spandexer

Petra - You Are I Am

Yo Mark! o/


----------



## valis

gilmour - on an island


----------



## valis

social d - making believe


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Beloved - Sweet Harmony


----------



## Cheeseball81

Simple Plan - In


----------



## Cheeseball81

CHVRCHES - Bury It


----------



## valis

omd - goddess of love


----------



## Gr3iz

Blind Lemon Jefferson -- Black Snake Moan


----------



## valis

elo - can't get it out of my head

mornin', Mark.


----------



## valis

zep - your time is gonna come


----------



## Spandexer

Morning gents (I use that term loosely),

Van Halen - Unchained


----------



## valis

very loosely, I would hope.......

maiden - number of the beast.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Tonic - You Wanted More


----------



## Spandexer

Pearl Jam - Go


----------



## valis

type o - green man


----------



## Cheeseball81

Linkin Park - Pushing Me Away


----------



## Spandexer

Garbage - Hammering


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Band Perry - Live Forever


----------



## valis

joe walsh - turn to stone


----------



## Gr3iz

How goes it Tim?

B. B. King -- You Are My Sunshine


----------



## Spandexer

James Brown - Superbad


----------



## Spandexer

LL Cool J - Jack the Ripper


----------



## valis

genesis - turn it on again


----------



## valis

fagen - i.g.y.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Family of the Year - Hero

Love this tune


----------



## valis

david garza - kinder


----------



## valis

boston - hitch a ride


----------



## valis

blind melon - tones of home


----------



## valis

billy joel - we didn't start the fire


----------



## Gr3iz

Robert Plant -- Hey Joe


----------



## valis

peter gabriel - shock the monkey


----------



## valis

love and rockets - youth


----------



## valis

arlo - city of new orleans


----------



## valis

cure - plainsong


----------



## valis

tmbg - ana ng


----------



## Cheeseball81

Simple Plan - Perfect


----------



## Cheeseball81

Grimes - Flesh without Blood


----------



## valis

floyd - have a cigar

howdy, Nic.  Ready for the weekend?


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Band Perry - Don't Let Me Be Lonely

Howdy Tim. Yes sir, it's finally warming up here so I'd like to get into the city this weekend.


----------



## valis

We got a soccer game tomorrow, but the weather is NOT supposed to cooperate, so we'll see. 

heads - life during wartime


----------



## Cheeseball81

The weather has been crap here lately. So some sunshine is overdue.

Live - Selling The Drama


----------



## Gr3iz

Robert Cray -- T-Bone Shuffle


----------



## Cheeseball81

Garbage - Push It


----------



## eddie5659

Fight - War of Words (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Rolling Stones -- Monkey Man


----------



## Gr3iz

The Band -- Up On Cripple Creek


----------



## Gr3iz

John Lee Hooker -- Boogie Chillen


----------



## Gr3iz

Hound Dog Taylor -- Roll Your Moneymaker


----------



## Gr3iz

Buddy Guy & Junior Wells - Messin' With the Kid


----------



## valis

jesus and mary chain - darklands


----------



## Cheeseball81

Stabbing Westward - What Do I Have To Do


----------



## Gr3iz

Robin Trower -- Extermination Blues

Never really had him pegged for such a blues man!


----------



## Gr3iz

Leslie West -- Crosscut Saw


----------



## eddie5659

Manowar - The Lord of Steel (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Anthony Geraci -- Heard That Tutwiler Whistle Blow


----------



## Gr3iz

The Record Company -- Off The Ground


----------



## valis

triumph - fight the good fight


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa -- All Aboard


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Joe Bonamassa -- All Aboard


Love that guy.

tubes - she's a beauty


----------



## valis

cake - rock and roll lifestyle


----------



## valis

clash - lover's rock


----------



## valis

lou reed - intro/sweet jane (live)


----------



## T4tlrman

Lou Reed - Take a walk on the wildside


----------



## Gr3iz

Bob Messano -- The Way Things Used To Be


----------



## valis

stereophonics - climbing the wall


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to House on Haunted Hill (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble -- Willie the Wimp


----------



## Gr3iz

The Grateful Dead -- Little Red Rooster


----------



## valis

paul simon - graceland


----------



## valis

foreigner - hot blooded


----------



## valis

cornershop - brimful of asha


----------



## valis

reo speedwagon - time for me to fly


----------



## valis

elo - hold on tight


----------



## Gr3iz

Freddie King -- Hide Away


----------



## valis

roger waters - four minutes


----------



## Cheeseball81

Muse - Time is Running Out


----------



## Gr3iz

Ten Years After -- King of the Blues


----------



## Cheeseball81

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## Gr3iz

Blues Traveler -- Carolina Blues


----------



## valis

stan ridgeway - camouflage


----------



## valis

type o negative - who will save the sane?


----------



## Cheeseball81

Shiny Toy Guns - We Are Pilots


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Winter/Derek Trucks -- Dust My Broom


----------



## Gr3iz

Buddy Guy -- Voodoo Chile/Sunshine Of Your Love


----------



## valis

motley crue - looks that kill


----------



## valis

rainbow - all night long


----------



## valis

specials - ghost town


----------



## eddie5659

Talking Heads - Speaking in Tongues (album)


----------



## valis

great album....:up:

p.i.l. - body


----------



## eddie5659

Yep, actually got it free when I ordered another album off Amazon market place. They said its for free if I want it. I did


----------



## eddie5659

And Swamp is a great song. Heard it on Risky Business, got the soundtrack and it wasn't on 

Finally have it now


----------



## valis

that.....is right in my price range.


----------



## Cheeseball81

30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill


----------



## valis

bad religion - infected


----------



## valis

jam - down in the tube station at midnight

got this one _cranked_ as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Howlin' Wolf -- Shake For Me


----------



## valis

clash - jail guitar doors


----------



## eddie5659

Jacques Loussier Trio - Mozart Piano Concertos 20/23 (album)

Kinda jazz arrangements and Mozart's original


----------



## valis

tones on tail - performance


----------



## valis

cars - since you're gone


----------



## valis

scorpions - lovedrive


----------



## valis

faces - stay with me


----------



## Gr3iz

Marcia Ball -- The Tattooed Lady and the Alligator Man


----------



## valis

krokus - screaming in the night


----------



## Cheeseball81

Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes 35th anniversary concert on Axis TV


----------



## valis

rush - spirit of radio


----------



## valis

berlin - masquerade


----------



## Cheeseball81

Sick Puppies - Connect


----------



## valis

howdy Nic. 

clash - right profile


----------



## Cheeseball81

Howdy Tim.

Avril Lavigne - Freak Out


----------



## Gr3iz

Robert Johnson -- Sweet Home Chicago


----------



## valis

meat loaf - hot patootie


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Rentals - Friends of P.


----------



## valis

morning Nic. 

nails - 88 lines about 44 women

Winamp is in an odd mood this morning. This followed TMBG.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Good morning, Tim

Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight, Tonight


----------



## Cheeseball81

Linkin Park - In Pieces


----------



## valis

ramones - we want the airwaves


----------



## Miqw7394

radiotunes.com - Uptempo Smooth Jazz; 'Road to Monterey...'


----------



## valis

heads - heaven


----------



## valis

jesus and mary chain - on the wall


----------



## Cheeseball81

Weezer - Buddy Holly

Hey Tim, did you know today is National Twilight Zone Day?


----------



## Gr3iz

Taj Mahal -- Built For Comfort


----------



## Cheeseball81

Simple Plan - Promise


----------



## Cheeseball81

CHVRCHES - Warning Call (Theme from "Mirrors Edge Catalyst")


----------



## valis

morrissey - every day is like sunday


----------



## Gr3iz

Edgar Winter -- Tobacco Road (Live version)


----------



## techiesguy

Kryptonite- 3 doors down


----------



## valis

petty - feel a whole lot better


----------



## valis

badfinger - come and get it


----------



## 2twenty2

The Tea Party - The Edges of Twilight


----------



## 2twenty2

The Tea Party - Splendor Solis


----------



## Cheeseball81

Muse - Follow Me


----------



## Gr3iz

T-Bone Walker -- Strollin' With Bone


----------



## Cheeseball81

Garbage - Special


----------



## Gr3iz

Keb Mo -- Government Cheese


----------



## 2twenty2

Rhythm and Blues 40: A Soul Spectacular


----------



## Gr3iz

Muddy Waters/Johnny Winter/James Cotton -- Black Cat Bone/Dust My Broom


----------



## 2twenty2

Sebastian Bach - Give 'Em Hell


----------



## Gr3iz

Robben Ford -- Cannonball Shufle


----------



## Cheeseball81

Bad Company - Shooting Star


----------



## Cheeseball81

Blink 182 - Going Away To College


----------



## Gr3iz

Eric Clapton -- Badge


----------



## Gr3iz

Canned Heat -- Bad Trouble


----------



## valis

fixx - red skies at night


----------



## valis

elvis costello - watching the detectives


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa -- Tea For One

Excellent cover of Zep's tune!


----------



## Gr3iz

Taj Mahal -- Squat That Rabbit


----------



## 2twenty2

Jeff Healey Band - See the Light


----------



## 2twenty2

94.5 FM - Classic Rock


----------



## Gr3iz

Allman Brother Band -- Going Down The Road


----------



## Cheeseball81

Third Eye Blind - Graduate


----------



## Gr3iz

Albert King -- Breaking Up Somebody's Home


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical FM - various masters


----------



## Gr3iz

SiriusXM's BB King's Bluesville 

Currently --> Mel Brown -- Shake, Rattle &Roll


----------



## Cheeseball81

CHVRCHES - Bury It


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Wrong Turn


----------



## Cheeseball81

Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time


----------



## Gr3iz

Muddy Waters -- Caldonia


----------



## Cheeseball81

Adele - Hello


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to The Beach


----------



## Gr3iz

Tab Benoit -- Too Many Drivers at the Wheel


----------



## Gr3iz

Eric Sardinas -- Liar's Dice Blues


----------



## eddie5659

Dream Theater - Awake (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Igor Prado Band -- She's Got It


----------



## Gr3iz

Etta James -- All The Way Down


----------



## Cheeseball81

Simple Plan - Promise


----------



## HOBOcs

CCR - Bad Moon Rising


----------



## 2twenty2

The Doors - The Doors


----------



## Spandexer

Metallica - Fuel in my head!


----------



## Spandexer

Paul Oaken - Ready, Steady, Go!


----------



## Spandexer

Collective Soul - Where the River Flows


----------



## Spandexer

Jane's Addiction - Chip Away


----------



## Cheeseball81

Linkin Park - Burning In The Skies


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Cure - Close To Me


----------



## Gr3iz

John Lee Hooker -- It Serves Me Right to Suffer


----------



## Spandexer

En Vogue - Free Your Mind spinning in my head since seeing something about them on Friday night.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Still Alive (from the soundtrack to Portal)


----------



## Gr3iz

Albert King -- She Caught the Katy and Left Me a Mule to Ride


----------



## Cheeseball81

Kesha - Blow


----------



## Gr3iz

Government Mule -- Catfish Blues

Love the new avatar! ;-)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Coldplay - Fix You


----------



## Gr3iz

Jefferson Airplane -- _The Other Side Of This Life_


----------



## Gr3iz

Frank Bang And The Secret Stash -- _Say A Prayer_


----------



## Spandexer

Michael W. Smith - The Live Set (You're Alright)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Paramore - Still Into You


----------



## Gr3iz

Too Slim And The Taildraggers -- When You Love Somebody


----------



## Gr3iz

Little Milton -- The Blues Is Alright


----------



## Spandexer

Ministry - Stigmata
To help wake up on this fabulous Monday morning...blah x_x


----------



## Gr3iz

New Foghat album -- Under the Influence

Mostly getting back to their blues roots, even though only half the original member remain.


----------



## eddie5659

Disturbed - Sickness (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Overkill - I Hear Black (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Ministry - Relapse (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Bob Dylan - _The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan_


----------



## eddie5659

knucklehead said:


> Bob Dylan - _The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan_


Good choice!!


----------



## eddie5659

Accept - Balls to the Wall (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

eddie5659 said:


> Good choice!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Thinking Out Loud - Ed Sheeran.


----------



## Cookiegal

Lips Are Movin' - Meghan Trainor.


----------



## Cookiegal

Something New - Nikki Yanofsky.


----------



## Cookiegal

Happy - Pharrell Williams.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Alice in Chains - Heaven Beside You


----------



## Cheeseball81

Paramore - Proof


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hoobastank - Running Away


----------



## Cheeseball81

Blues Traveler - Hook


----------



## 2twenty2

Classic rock on the FM dial


----------



## Cookiegal

Like I'm Gonna Lose You - Meghan Trainor/John Legend.


----------



## 2twenty2

the Masters on the FM dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Frank Marino - The Things I Used To Do


----------



## 2twenty2

Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon


----------



## Gr3iz

Taj Mahal & the Pointer Sisters -- Nobody's Business But My Own


----------



## 2twenty2

Procol Harum - Procol Harum


----------



## 2twenty2

Moody Blues - This Is The Moody Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Gary Clark Jr. -- Don't Owe You A Thing


----------



## valis

maiden - run to the hills


----------



## Gr3iz

Little Feat -- Mercenary Territory


----------



## valis

rainbow - street of dreams


----------



## Cheeseball81

Reel Big Fish - Sell Out


----------



## Cheeseball81

Tonic - You Wanted More


----------



## Cheeseball81

Cake - Short Skirt/Long Jacket


----------



## valis

Cheeseball81 said:


> Cake - Short Skirt/Long Jacket


excellent tune. 

dream academy - life in a northern town


----------



## valis

kinks - come dancing


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Buggles - Video Killed The Radio Star


----------



## valis

scorps - the zoo


----------



## Cheeseball81

Blue October - Calling You


----------



## valis

toto - rosanna


----------



## valis

clash - hate and war


----------



## valis

pet shop boys - always on my mind


----------



## Cheeseball81

The Cranberries - When You're Gone


----------



## valis

jesus and mary chain - good for my soul


----------



## valis

primitive radio gods - are you happy?


----------



## Cheeseball81

Broods - Free


----------



## valis

new order - dreams never end


----------



## valis

steely dan - my old school


----------



## valis

deep purple - son of aleric


----------



## Gr3iz

An old Jean Shepherd radio broadcast ... 
One of the best storytellers of all time!


----------



## valis

Indeed.


----------



## Gr3iz

John Mayall & Chris Barber & Eric Clapton -- (I'm your) Hoochie Coochie Man

I used to listen to Jean Shepherd live on the radio when I was a kid living in NJ, across from NYC. I always loved his style! ;-)


----------



## Brigham

*Tristan and Isolde Furtwangler/Flagstad
I have to have a rest after listening to this. It really knocks my socks off (British slang)*


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes -- America


----------



## Cheeseball81

Keane - Silenced By The Night


----------



## Cheeseball81

Jenny Lewis - She's Not Me


----------



## Gr3iz

Robben Ford -- There'll Never Be Another You


----------



## Brigham

If I never sing another song. Matt Monroe


----------



## Gr3iz

World of Blues Internet radio station.


----------



## HOBOcs

John Prine : Thats The Way That The World Goes Round (1978)


----------



## HOBOcs

Steve Goodman : You Never Even Call Me By My Name - Live 1982


----------



## HOBOcs

Steve Goodman : City Of New Orleans (Live 1972)

_"Good Morning America... How are you!"_


----------



## Gr3iz

Booker T., Steve Cropper, Keb' Mo', Blake Mills, Matt "Guitar" Murphy, Albert Lee -- _Green Onions_ (Live)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Ace of Base - Change With The Light


----------



## Gr3iz

B. B. King -- _The Thrill is Gone_ (live at the Apollo)


----------



## Spandexer

Fluke - Atom Bomb

Happy Friday, y'all!


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa -- When the Fire Hits the Sea (Live)

Thanks Spandexer! Back atcha pal!


----------



## eddie5659

Purple Hill Witch - Purple Hill Witch (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Ambex - Sonic Mass (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Mercyful Fate - Don't Break the Oath (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Metal Church - Metal Church (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Benediction - Subconscious Terror (album)


----------



## Spandexer

Digital Assassins - Lock it Down


----------



## eddie5659

Morne - Asylum (album)


----------



## Spandexer

Garbage - The Trick is to Keep Breathing


----------



## eddie5659

Spandexer said:


> Garbage - The Trick is to Keep Breathing


Good song :up:


----------



## HOBOcs

Herman's Hermits - I'm Into Something Good


----------



## HOBOcs

The Eagles - Hotel California.....


----------



## eddie5659

HOBOcs said:


> The Eagles - Hotel California.....


Excellent song, love listening to this late at night, when driving back from my mums, over the countryside. Of course, I have to sing as well


----------



## Gr3iz

David Bowie/Bing Crosby - Little Drummer Boy


----------



## Deke40

39 degrees on the Texas Coast. Cooking our first pot of chili and listening to Gene Autry sing Rudolph The Rednose Reindeer.


----------



## richkerk90

Robbie Williams~ Love My Life


----------



## valis

ultravox - reap the wild wind


----------



## ckc17

Gabrielle ' Ten Years Time'


----------



## Spandexer

Earworm!
Foo Fighters - I'll Stick Around


----------



## Spandexer

Twenty One Pilots - HeavyDirtySoul


----------



## Spandexer

Screaming Trees - Nearly Lost You


----------



## Spandexer

Collective Soul - To Where the River Flows


----------



## Spandexer

Neon Trees - Lessons in Love


----------



## ckc17

Deep Purple 'Child in Time'


----------



## isaccasi




----------



## Spandexer

Metallica - Fuel
3x! I'm awake now.


----------



## ckc17

Bob Dylan, 'Has anyone seen my Girl'.


----------



## Spandexer

Lunatic Calm - Leave You Far Behind


----------



## Spandexer

The Prodigy - Breathe


----------



## Spandexer

Killing Joke - Loose Cannon


----------



## Spandexer

Pearl Jam - Go


----------



## isaccasi

Tiesto:Elements Of LifeCarpe Noctum


----------



## Gr3iz

Foghat -- Drivin' Wheel


----------



## isaccasi

Saxon:Sacrifice


----------



## bomb #21

Since Xmas, mostly ...

The Shaggs - Philosophy of the World.


----------



## isaccasi

Disturbed:Another Way To Die


----------



## isaccasi

The Best Of Testament practice What You Preach


----------



## WhoseLineFan

A local radio station


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa - _Prisoner_


----------



## Noknojon

Peace and Quiet only disturbed only by the odd bird call.  Love to be awake early.  Summer here (Australia) with quiet warm mornings.

Aww, my wife just woke up, so I will dream for tomorrows early morning, only to be disturbed by some local builder on Monday. 

Yes I know, too many Smilies for this type of post, *Cookiegal* is welcome to correct me, and as it is Discussion in 'Random Discussion', I will leave it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tab Benoit -- _Too Many Dirty Dishes_


----------



## isaccasi

Sepultura Chaos A.D.:Slave New World


----------



## bomb #21

Congrats to the godfathers of metal on making it to The End - Black Sabbath.


----------



## WhoseLineFan

Audials Radio


----------



## Gr3iz

Pandora -- B. B. King -- _Chains and Things (Live)_


----------



## isaccasi




----------



## bomb #21

LOTR calm ambient mix.


----------



## isaccasi




----------



## Gr3iz

John Mayall -- Have You Heard (Live)


----------



## isaccasi




----------



## valis

dire straits - one world


----------



## isaccasi

Nice Touch Valis


----------



## Gr3iz

Shostakovich on Youtube


----------



## valis

manics - little baby nothing


----------



## valis

police - fall out


----------



## isaccasi




----------



## valis

henley - sunset grill


----------



## valis

petty - zombie zoo


----------



## valis

smiths - how soon is now


----------



## valis

ramones - kkk took my baby away


hey.....ho......


----------



## valis

boston - let me take you home tonight


----------



## valis

joe walsh - it's all right


----------



## valis

rush - 2112/temples of syrinx


----------



## valis

henley - boys of summer


----------



## ckc17

Bobby-Blue-Bland, 'Street of Dreams'


----------



## ckc17

Bobby-Blue-Bland, 'If loving you is wrong, I don't to be right'


----------



## valis

zevon - the factory


----------



## valis

ministry - we believe


----------



## valis

fleetwood mac - dreams


----------



## valis

scorps - holiday


----------



## valis

tesla - little suzy


----------



## valis

dino jr - get me


----------



## valis

alan parsons project - damned if i do


----------



## valis

concrete blonde - caroline


----------



## valis

def lep - lady strange


----------



## valis

rev horton heat - texas rockabilly rebel


----------



## valis

def lep - on through the night


----------



## valis

glenn frey - you belong to the city


----------



## valis

zevon - bad karma


----------



## valis

straits - solid rock


----------



## valis

genesis - abacab


----------



## valis

inxs - don't change


----------



## valis

floyd - welcome to the machine


----------



## valis

visage - fade to grey


----------



## valis

krokus - screaming in the night


----------



## valis

baz luhrman - sunscreen


----------



## valis

triumph - magic power


----------



## valis

barnstorm - turn to stone


----------



## valis

elo - hold on tight


----------



## valis

poco - rose of cimarron


----------



## TOGG

Recently rediscovered the magic that is the voice of Judith Durham (those of you that are old enough may just remember the Seekers, a 60's pop/folk group from Australia that made it big here in the UK).

Her output with the Seekers is still worthy of a listen but her various Jazz, Gospel and general performances as a solo artist are just amazing. Find her on You Tube and see if you don't agree. I particularly like her renditions of 'Northern Lights', 'Skyline Pigeon' and 'All my Trials' but the list is almost endless, even the ones I don't like very much are good!


----------



## valis

triumph - world of fantasy


----------



## bomb #21

Snowflakes Are Dancing: Tomita.


----------



## valis

clapton - the core


----------



## valis

steely dan - fm


----------



## valis

toto - roseanna


----------



## Gr3iz

Kenny Wayne Shepherd -- Deja Voodoo


----------



## valis

slade - run run away


----------



## Gr3iz

Vaughan Williams -- Suite for Viola and Orchestra

Nice, relaxing music to wind down the work day ...


----------



## charlotte25

Steve Earle -- Copperhead Road


----------



## valis

triumph - world of fantasy (live)


----------



## valis

frankie valli - what a night


----------



## valis

bauhaus - ziggy stardust


----------



## valis

j geils band - musta got lost


----------



## Gr3iz

J. Geils -- Homework


----------



## valis

b.o.c. - veteran of a 1000 psychic wars


----------



## valis

henley - sunset grill


----------



## valis

mott the hoople - all the way from memphis


----------



## valis

paul simon - kodachrome


----------



## valis

moody blues - wildest dreams


----------



## valis

thorogood - who do you love


----------



## valis

zep - fool in the rain


----------



## valis

triumph - fight the good fight


----------



## valis

arlo guthrie - alice's restaurant


----------



## Cheeseball81

Paramore - Proof


----------



## Cheeseball81

FM-84 - Running in the Night


----------



## valis

howdy Nic! 

heads - nothing but flowers


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yo Tim

My Chemical Romance - Welcome To The Black Parade


----------



## Spandexer

U2 - Out of Control


----------



## valis

blue oyster cult - lets go


----------



## valis

outlaws - green grass and high tides


----------



## valis

bowie - ziggy stardust


----------



## Spandexer

RHCP - Warped


----------



## Spandexer

STP - Heaven and Hot Rods


----------



## Spandexer

Jane's Addiction - Chip Away


----------



## eddie5659

Picking random stuff off Youtube, and enjoying this:

Embrio - Karmadoom


----------



## valis

Spandexer said:


> Jane's Addiction - Chip Away


good tune.....:up:

glenn frey - you belong to the city


----------



## Spandexer

Pearl Jam - Go


----------



## Spandexer

Audioslave - Show Me How to Live


----------



## Spandexer

valis said:


> good tune.....


Hi Valis,
First heard this song when it was featured at the opening of a Criminal Minds episode. I went searching for it and lo and behold it was Jane's Addiction!

Aerosmith - Eat the Rich


----------



## Spandexer

Motorhead - Ace of Spades


----------



## valis

zevon - excitable boy


----------



## Spandexer

VH - Don't Tell Me


----------



## valis

flock of seagulls - space age love song


----------



## valis

reo - roll with the changes


----------



## Spandexer

Soundgarden - Let Me Drown

All hail Chris Cornell. 
o7


----------



## Spandexer

Soundgarden - Spoonman (w/ lyrics)


----------



## Spandexer

Soundgarden - My Wave (lyrics)


----------



## Spandexer

Audioslave - Be Yourself


----------



## Spandexer

Audioslave - Like a Stone


----------



## Spandexer

Audioslave - Revelations


----------



## Spandexer

Audioslave - Original Fire


----------



## Spandexer

Audioslave - Sleep Now in the Fire


----------



## Phantom010

R. I. P. Chris Cornell.


----------



## valis

Yeah, that one hit hard. Can't believe all that's left of grunge is Vedder.

moody blues - other side of life


----------



## Spandexer

Bush - Machinehead


----------



## Spandexer

Modest Mouse - Dashboard
Concert on Sunday!


----------



## valis

Never really got into them. But enjoy the show!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Neil Young -- Long May You Run


----------



## Gr3iz

Albert King -- Blues at Sunrise


----------



## valis

genesis - misunderstanding


----------



## valis

def lep - mirror mirror


----------



## valis

traffic - low spark of high heeled boys


----------



## Spandexer

The Untouchables - Free Yourself


----------



## Spandexer

Adam and the Ants - Antmusic


----------



## Spandexer

Adam Ant - Wonderful


----------



## Spandexer

Julian Lennon - Too Late for Goodbyes


----------



## Spandexer

Earth, Wind & Fire - September


----------



## Spandexer

Steely Dan - Peg


----------



## valis

x - 4th of july


----------



## Spandexer

Simply Red - Holding Back the Years


----------



## Spandexer

U2 - Out of Control


----------



## Spandexer

U2 - Two Hearts Beat As One


----------



## Spandexer

Paul Oakenfold - Ready, Steady, Go


----------



## Spandexer

Fluke - Atom Bomb


----------



## Spandexer

CJ Bolland - It ain't gonna be me


----------



## valis

bowie - ashes to ashes


----------



## valis

kyuss - gardenia


----------



## valis

steely dan - deacon blues


----------



## valis

traffic - dear mr fantasy


----------



## valis

tool - opiate


----------



## IllusionalMoon021

Street Fighter II - M.Bison's Theme


----------



## Gr3iz

Neil Young -- Sugar Mountain


----------



## valis

zep - your time is gonna come


----------



## valis

scorps - the zoo


----------



## valis

david gilmour - out of the blue


----------



## eddie5659

Primordial - Where Greater Men Have Fallen (album)


----------



## Novae

Zeromancer - Mint

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeromancer


----------



## valis

krokus - screaming in the night


----------



## valis

lou reed - intro/sweet jane (live)


----------



## valis

pearl jam - yellow ledbetter


----------



## Brigham

Core'ngrato Jonas Kaufmann


----------



## valis

floyd - waiting for the worms


----------



## 737Simpilot

Robert Plant - Big Log


----------



## valis

cracker - eurotrash girl


----------



## Gr3iz

Lynyrd Skynyrd -- I Need You


----------



## bomb #21

Doolittle. Pixies.


----------



## Gr3iz

Coco Montoya -- Too Much of a Good Thing


----------



## Spandexer

RHCP - Taste the Pain

Happy Wednesday, y'all!


----------



## Spandexer

RHCP - Knock Me Down


----------



## Spandexer

RHCP - Can't Stop


----------



## Spandexer

RHCP - By the Way


----------



## Spandexer

RHCP - Warped


----------



## Gr3iz

The Strypes -- Blue Collar Jane

Hey Spandexer! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Spandexer

Thanks Mark! o7


----------



## eddie5659

In the old car, I was blasting out the soundtrack to Rise of the Planet of the Apes (remake)


----------



## Spandexer

Rammstein - Feuer Frei 
Some wake-up music.
Happy Friday!


----------



## Spandexer

Orbital - Event Horizon


----------



## 2twenty2

Kim Komando on the am dial


----------



## Gr3iz

B. J. Sharp - Top of My Game


----------



## Gr3iz

Leslie West -- House of the Rising Sun


----------



## Spandexer

"HeyMikeMikeMikeMike!
Guess what day it is??"

Sugar Cubes - Hit


----------



## Spandexer

Republica - Ready to Go


----------



## Spandexer

Garbage - Push It


----------



## Gr3iz

'Appy 'Ump Day, my friend!

Lucas Haneman Express - Dub Monkey


----------



## Gr3iz

Georgie Fame -- If You Live


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe Tomorrow (Theme from The Littlest Hobo) - Terry Bush. 

Yup, nostalgia moment.


----------



## eddie5659

That song is great, used to sing it a lot when riding my bike :up:


----------



## HOBOcs

Xavier Rudd


----------



## HOBOcs

The Tragically Hip - Courage


----------



## HOBOcs

The Tragically Hip - Grace Too


----------



## HOBOcs

The Tragically Hip - Ahead by a Century. 
_*Final song of Man Machine Poem Tour 3rd encore in Kingston*_


----------



## eddie5659

Onslaught - The Force


----------



## 2twenty2

listening and watching Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day on blu-ray


----------



## 2twenty2

Angra - Angels Cry


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Turner -- Hard Luck Blues


----------



## Cookiegal

Walking in Memphis - Marc Cohn.


----------



## Cookiegal

I Think I Love You - The Partridge Family

Miss you David Cassidy.


----------



## 2twenty2

listening and watching Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains The Same on dvd


----------



## eddie5659

Killers - Murder One (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

*Pink *Floyd - The Wall


----------



## katonca

NIGHTWISH - Élan


----------



## 2twenty2

*Blue* Oyster Cult - Agents Of Fortune album


----------



## eddie5659

Bob Dylan - Planet Waves (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Well, I was just finished the Dylan, and now on Vangelis - Albedo 0.39 (album)

Been ages since I heard this album, and the track Alpha is fantastic


----------



## eddie5659

Vangelis - China (full album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Rest of the day I'll be listening to...

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Eve and Other Stories album
Trans-Siberian Orchestra - The Christmas Attic album
Trans-Siberian Orchestra - The Lost Christmas Eve album

http://www.trans-siberian.com/index/home


----------



## Spandexer

Prodigy - Spitfire

Happy...Thursday?


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa -- Merry Christmas Baby

Excellent Christmas blues!!!


----------



## Spandexer

Silversun Pickups - Panic Switch

Happy New Year!!


----------



## 2twenty2

*Happy New Year!
*
listening to classical music on the local FM dial


----------



## 2twenty2

Country & Western on the local FM dial


----------



## Spandexer

Modest Mouse - Ocean Breathes Salty


----------



## 2twenty2

Classic rock on the FM dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Some old, classic Jean Shepherd from 1963 ...


----------



## Spandexer

Die Antwoord - Ugly Boy

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Spandexer

Mystical Fever


----------



## Spandexer

Best of Acid Jazz


----------



## Gr3iz

Ace Moreland - Keepin' A Secret -- Album


----------



## 2twenty2

The Beatles - The Beatles white album


----------



## eddie5659

Just watched the trailer to The Black Dahlia, and loved the song it has:

Death in Vegas - Dirge


----------



## Spandexer

Michael W. Smith - The Live Set

Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## Spandexer

Death Cab for Cuties - Soul Meets Body


----------



## Spandexer

Silversun Pickups - Substitution


----------



## Spandexer

Silversun Pickups - Panic Switch


----------



## Spandexer

Silversun Pickups - Lazy Eye


----------



## Spandexer

Silversun Pickups - Circadian Rhythm


----------



## Spandexer

Modest Mouse - Ocean Breathes Salty


----------



## Spandexer

Modest Mouse - Dashboard


----------



## Spandexer

Modest Mouse - Float On


----------



## Spandexer

The Strokes - Reptilia


----------



## Spandexer

Twenty One Pilots - HeavyDirtySoul


----------



## Spandexer

Phantogram - When I'm Small


----------



## Spandexer

Phantogram - Fall in Love


----------



## Spandexer

Phantogram - Don't Move


----------



## Spandexer

Metric - Help I'm Alive (Lyrics)


----------



## Spandexer

Velvet Revolver - She Builds Quick Machines


----------



## Spandexer

Soundgarden - Outshined


----------



## Spandexer

Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People


----------



## Spandexer

Primus - Tommy the Cat


----------



## Spandexer

Ministry - Just One Fix


----------



## valis

After 'We Believe', that's Alain's best song, IMO.

Although Stigmata ranks up there as well.


----------



## Spandexer

Good to seeya Valis,

Aye! When I need wake-up music for database cleaning and / or bean counting 'Let's Go' and 'NWO' are also a couple of my go-to's by Ministry.

KMFDM - From Here on Out


----------



## valis

'Turning Japanese', to me, is the ultimate 80's song, but Twitch is the best 80's album. Again, IMHO.


----------



## Spandexer

Happy Friday!!

Death Cab for Cuties - I Will Possess Your Heart

I discovered Ministry late, at the 2nd Lollapallooza in '92.

I noticed you have to include IMHO in everything on these forums or people get bent outta shape.  lol!
For the ultimate 80's song, its too difficult for me to choose just one. 
I'm headed to my 3rd 80's weekend (#5) tomorrow night at Microsoft Theater. It's interesting seeing all these band members looking so much older than the videos. Flock of Seagulls lead singer is bald now but has a bobblehead of himself with the hair sitting on his keyboard.


----------



## Spandexer

Neon Trees - Lessons in Love


----------



## Spandexer

The Postal Service - Such Great Heights


----------



## Spandexer

Peter Bjorn and John - Young Folks


----------



## Spandexer

Metric - Help I'm Alive


----------



## Spandexer

Moby - Porcelain


----------



## valis

Spandexer said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> Death Cab for Cuties - I Will Possess Your Heart
> 
> I discovered Ministry late, at the 2nd Lollapallooza in '92.
> 
> I noticed you have to include IMHO in everything on these forums or people get bent outta shape.  lol!
> For the ultimate 80's song, its too difficult for me to choose just one.
> I'm headed to my 3rd 80's weekend (#5) tomorrow night at Microsoft Theater. It's interesting seeing all these band members looking so much older than the videos. Flock of Seagulls lead singer is bald now but has a bobblehead of himself with the hair sitting on his keyboard.


I found Ministry in the early 80s; went to a Femmes/Dead Kennedys double bill in Boulder and was given a 'With Sympathy' bootleg tape. Got hooked good.

Ahhh.....simpler times.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Fabulous Thunderbirds -- My Babe


----------



## 2twenty2

AC/DC Let There Be Rock (dvd)


----------



## Gr3iz

Eagles - Journey of a Sorcerer

If you've ever seen the BBC version of the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, you'll remember this tune ... ;-)


----------



## Shellae

Audiobook- Becoming Animal...David Abram


----------



## Spandexer

Gustav Holst - The Planets, Full Suite
Happy Friday!!
Need some culture this morning.


----------



## Spandexer

Wilhelm Richard Wagner - Flight of the Valkries


----------



## Spandexer

Modest Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## Spandexer

First Knight OST - Night Battle


----------



## Spandexer

John Williams - Duel of the Fates


----------



## Spandexer

Star Trek: The Motion Picture - Klingon Battle


----------



## eddie5659

Venom - From the Very Depths (album)

Never really got into the group from the early albums, but I must say, this is great. There is a song that has some Ministry influence, and just been hearing one with some great riffs


----------



## Cookiegal

The Supervet.


----------



## Spandexer

Velvet Revolvet - Libertad (full album)


----------



## Gr3iz

The Blues Brothers -- _Sweet Home Chicago_


----------



## Spandexer

Daniel Band - T'ank You

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## katonca

Nightwish - Last of the Wilds


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa -- _Taxman
_
This guy has, what appears to be, an insane number of guitars!


----------



## Shellae

Audio-book

Soul of an Octopus- Sy Montgomery


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Joe Bonamassa -- _Taxman
> _
> This guy has, what appears to be, an insane number of guitars!


Mark, Joe has a free album you can download at his site - https://jbonamassa.com/


----------



## Spandexer

Nicola Conte - Kind of Sunshine
Jazzy
Happy Monday!


----------



## mohittomar13

Titanic theme Indian classical version.. it is awesome


----------



## Gr3iz

Marcus King Band - Hot 'Lanta - Mountain Jam


----------



## mohittomar13

Despacito Classical Indian it is amazing...


----------



## Johnny b

Indeed. 

What kind of musical instrument was the tablet that was in the video?


----------



## Spandexer

Hiroshima - East (Full Album)

Happy....Wednesday is it?


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Winter -- Be Careful With a Fool

Feels like Saturday to me, Spandexer! ;-) How've you been?


----------



## Spandexer

New Noise - Refused

I keep thinking today is Friday! 
I'm good! How's things with you, Mark?


----------



## Gr3iz

Listening to SiriusXM's B. B. King's Bluesville channel.


----------



## Gr3iz

Listening to "Happy Hours" on NASCAR radio. Kevin Harvick's regular Tuesday night 2 hour radio show.


----------



## Spandexer

Ministry - So What

Wednesday...soooo......slooooooowww.........


----------



## valis

genesis - no reply at all


----------



## valis

dokken - alone again


----------



## valis

spacehog - meantime


----------



## valis

tesla - little suzi


----------



## valis

husker du - pink turns blue


----------



## valis

morrissey - everyday is like sunday


----------



## valis

yaz - situation


----------



## valis

paul simon - kodachrome


----------



## valis

new order - age of consent


----------



## valis

the manics - little baby nothing


----------



## valis

ministry - we believe


----------



## valis

kyuss - gardenia

got that mother CRANKED.


----------



## valis

maiden - can i play with madness


----------



## RT

been feeling a bit sad today, so The Parting Glass, 
...and joy to you all...


----------



## valis

white stripes - ball and biscuit

hope you get to feeling better, RT.....


----------



## RT

No real worries yet Tim...thanks
moved on to Higher Love (both versions) one by Steve and one by daughter Lilly Winwood (with Steve on the keys and backup vocal)

Kinda sad I only learned of Lilly's version because of an ad for a Hershey bar


----------



## valis

I had yet to hear about it but dang if it isnt pretty good. Thanks RT.


----------



## RT

While the original '80s version makes me want to do a little dance, Lilly's version brings home the words and meaning of the tune.
Just my two centavos worth.


----------



## RT

And I thought I had auto-play turned off !!

Sorry meant a link, not an embed


----------



## valis

wallflowers - one headlight

little Bobby D's boy.


----------



## RT

Think I'll put on Yes - Close To The Edge.
Haven't heard that in quite sometime, one of those albums that when started, gotta listen to the whole thing.

In honor of my friend, one of few whom I can call "best friend" who introduced me to their music. RIP, Hal.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Think I'll put on Yes - Close To The Edge.
> Haven't heard that in quite sometime, one of those albums that when started, gotta listen to the whole thing.
> 
> In honor of my friend, one of few whom I can call "best friend" who introduced me to their music. RIP, Hal.


just listened to Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman, and Howe....:up:


----------



## valis

x - fourth of july


----------



## valis

krokus - screaming in the night


----------



## RT

valis said:


> just listened to Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman, and Howe....


 Enjoyed that Tim, thanks for it! 

Guess I'm getting all '70s and '80s today, but another album that must be heard start to finish, Jethro Tull's Thick As A Brick ...
Ian Anderson is either very very clever or a genius ...
I vote for both 

and if you bought the LP, ya got one of the coolest album jackets ever 




Oh I'm just in the way-back machine


----------



## RT

ooh found part two of Tull....Thick as a Brick
While some of the band did smoke sumpthin' 'r nother Anderson claims he never did partake ... he'd go read a book instead,


Gawd, back in the day I could play guitar along with this note for note....one of the reasons I got a capo for the guitar...
but that was then and this is now... _>sigh<_


----------



## RT

Well, I couldn't pretend to be a Scarecrow without posting this...
a tune dealt with and by Steve Martin and company, an actor/comedian and world class banjo player...some folks say I look/act like him but the jury's out on that nonsense, IMHO 
The Crow


----------



## valis

RT said:


> ....and *world class *banjo player...


fixed that for ya, RT....and now I sorta need to see a pic of you, if you look like Mssr. Martin.


----------



## valis

qotsa - go with the flow


----------



## RT

Not sure what you fixed Tim, but I pretty sure I deserved it 


valis said:


> f you look like Mssr. Martin.


Might have when younger, just a wee bit...when wearing a white suit and making balloon animals ...though I've also been likened to James May (Top Gear), Roger Ebert, and one guy (probably on moonshine) thought I resembled Harrison Ford. Oh, and one fellow said I looked like Illya Kuryakin (David McCallum, a man from U.N.C.L.E. in the '60s.)
I disagree with them all, except for maybe the James May, but that was before I retired and let my hair and beard get out of control


----------



## valis

just changed 'serious' to 'world class'.

And now I gotta see a pic. My mental image is now....


----------



## valis

oingo boingo - not my slave


----------



## RT

valis said:


> just changed 'serious' to 'world class'.


 Oh, I thought I might have omitted the "cl" in class or sumpthin' 


valis said:


> My mental image is now....


 pretty close, but ya need look no further than my avatar


----------



## RT

The Boy & Co dropped by and he put in some nice bluegrass tunes by Yonder Mountain String Band


----------



## RT

valis said:


> just changed 'serious' to 'world class'.


 Uh, not seeing the change... but that's OK Tim, I just changed it myself 
Doesn't matter I guess, only thee and me will know of it


----------



## valis

odd, to say the least. Showed up fine on my end.


----------



## RT

Huh...?
look at my edit time, and I did restart a new browser session when I read you post....
nothing had changed here, but as I say it's mostly moot now


----------



## valis

fun with Windows and Xenforo.


----------



## RT

Now that Steve Martin was mentioned...here's an oldie I'm not really listening to...just watching...
and I'm going to post that in the Playing Guitar thread too... even though there's no guitar... and not posting it in the What Are You Watching thread...
just to avoid causing confusion...
I mean on your part...I'm already confused enough, so that settles the matter except you must watch and listen


----------



## valis

def lep - satellite


----------



## 2twenty2

Outside listening to the wind blowing through the trees, birds chirping and a mocking bird mimicking a car alarm every once in a while.  That one puts a  on my face.


----------



## valis

canNOT argue with that.


----------



## dannyk65




----------



## valis

triumph - time goes by


----------



## valis

cure - in between days


----------



## valis

peter gabriel - solsbury hill


----------



## valis

aztec camera - oblivious


----------



## valis

zevon - roland the headless thompson gunner


----------



## valis

robert plant - big log


----------



## valis

zevon - excitable boy


----------



## valis

ccr - midnight special


----------



## valis

zep - song remains the same


----------



## valis

cracker - eurotrash girl


----------



## 2twenty2

AC/DC The Razors Edge album


----------



## valis

yo la tengo - sugarcube


----------



## valis

roger waters - me or him


----------



## valis

bolshoi - away


----------



## RT

Might have posted this before, but couldn't resist this energetic live performance of Jethro Tull's Thick as a Brick this evening


----------



## valis

peter gabriel - shock the monkey


----------



## valis

dio - rainbow in the dark


----------



## valis

floyd - the final cut


----------



## valis

janes addiction - three days


----------



## RT

Still in the way-back machine, listened to Uriah Heep - Salisbury
an opus like thing, awesome well constructed guitar solo... and the bass and organ ain't bad either,
if you're in the mood for that sort of 70's thing...well heck, it's dynamic IMHO ...
And I like a rock band with an orchestra


----------



## valis

blue oyster cult - shooting shark


----------



## RT

valis said:


> blue oyster cult


Now that's a band I haven't heard in long time...used to play a tune by them when I was in the band (I forget what it was, though....)
always liked Don't Fear the Reaper 
That links to a Final Fantasy vid....wasn't a game I played, but was certainly aware of, so


----------



## valis

love me some Buck Dharma. 

georgey thorogood - ride on, josephine


----------



## valis

petty - change of heart


----------



## valis

love and rockets - dog end of a day gone by


----------



## valis

jackson browne - boulevard


----------



## valis

jesus and mary chain - april skies


----------



## valis

anything box - living in oblivion


----------



## RT

valis said:


> anything box - living in oblivion


Didn't know the tune til now, but looking up the lyrics...


----------



## valis

yeah, one of the reasons I like that song is the lyrics. But then, I'm a reader.


----------



## valis

one for you RT; april wine - just between you and me

pretty sure they toured with Uriah back in the day.


----------



## valis

ac/dc - long way to the top


----------



## valis

big country - in a big country


----------



## valis

queen - keep yourself alive


----------



## valis

steely dan - change of the guard


----------



## Johnny b

tinnitus by Johnny


----------



## valis

sorry man. Pop has that drives him batty.


----------



## Johnny b

No worries....just one of those things.


----------



## valis

dream academy - edge of forever


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Brainscan


----------



## valis

petty - woman in love


----------



## valis

cheap trick - surrender


----------



## eddie5659

valis said:


> cheap trick - surrender


Good band :up:


----------



## valis

IMHO, one of most underrated bands out there.


----------



## valis

omd - tesla girls


----------



## valis

floyd - dogs


----------



## RT

I've been accused of wearing my heart on my sleeve, and I guess that's true...
Upon hearing yesterday of the death of perhaps my last best friend on this Earth, having trouble dealing with it, but thankful his daughter wanted to spend time with me, knowing of our life long friendship...
anyway, listening to somber and emotional stuff like The Parting Glass, decided today to have a little more upbeat vibe...

So, Steve Winwood: Higher Love
and more to the spirit of my friend : Jessica
(which is his first daughter's name, and we all dug the Allman Brothers... if you've ever seen 'em live.. you'll dig it too!)


----------



## valis

Sorry to hear of your loss RT. You know I am not very religious but definitely believe in a higher power; in an odd coincidence, my mp3 player at work lit on Jessica yesterday during lunch and we were jamming to it. 

Hope things improve my friend.


----------



## RT

thank ye kindly Tim... that is yet a 'nother coincidence that crops up from time to time... :barefoot:
I'm not religious, but i consider myself spiritual at times... if you get my meaning.

Also to the spirit of my friend: Captain Beyond and this
the "this" link is what what I play when i pick up a guitar...just to see if it's in tune...


----------



## RT

So I posted Winwood's Higher Love as an upbeat tune earlier here. ( # 1356)
This version has his daughter Lilly, with father Steve on the keys,and supporting vocals (you can't mistake his voice) in a much more subdued and possibly a more meaningful performance.
Guess it depends on your mood...
It's really weird I only learned of this because of a Hershey candy commercial on TV...

Higher Love, Lilly Style...


----------



## Gr3iz

The Mannish Boys - _Searchin' Blues_


----------



## Gr3iz

BB King -- Let the Good Times Roll


----------



## Gr3iz

Jeff Beck -- Cause We've Ended As Lovers
Check out Tal Wilkenfeld, the bassist who looks like the 16-year old girl-next-door! Cute, and she can play!! Beck seems quite impressed during her solo ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Winter -- Suzie Q (Live)


----------



## Gr3iz

Just cranking up some rockin' blues today! Some of the best in the business!! R. I. P. Lonesome Dave Peverett and Rod Price!!
Foghat -- It Hurts Me, Too


----------



## RT

Mark you just hit me in the heart...
damn you brother! 

We played that in the "band" aka "The Untouchables."
( didn't like playing Suzie Cue .. but did the best I could.)
Later found out folks liked it... but there's no comparison with Johnny of course...

Also made /catered food for my niece's wedding...'twas BBQ with all the trimmings and of course I named that particular cook as "Suzie Q" for that was her name...
though she's recently prefers "Susan"


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Johnny Winter -- Suzie Q (Live)


Mark you just hit me in the heart...
damn you brother! 

We played that in the "band" aka "The Untouchables."
( didn't like playing Suzie Cue .. but did the best I could.)
Later found out folks liked it... but there's no comparison with Johnny of course...

Also made /catered food for my niece's wedding...'twas BBQ with all the trimmings and of course I named that particular cook as "Suzie Q" for that was her name...
though she's recently prefers "Susan"
The song wouldn't be the same if were named "Susan Q"


----------



## Gr3iz

Outlaws -- Green Grass & High Tides


----------



## Gr3iz

Billy Gibbons -- La Grange


----------



## Gr3iz

Jethro Tull & Joe Bonamassa -- Locomotive Breath


----------



## Gr3iz

Samantha Fish -- Runaway
Chick's got some pipes!


----------



## Gr3iz

A helluva gathering of guitar greats!
B. B. King, Jeff Beck, Eric Clapton, Albert Collins and Buddy Guy at the Apollo Theater


----------



## Cookiegal

Picture! Kid Rock/Sheryl Crow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Jimmy Page -- Prison Blues


----------



## 2twenty2

Eric Clapton - From The Cradle album


----------



## 2twenty2

AC/DC - The Razors Edge


----------



## 2twenty2

Throughout the day I've been listening to..............
Foghat - Foghat
Foghat - Rock And Roll
Foghat - Energized
Foghat - Rock and Roll Outlaws
Foghat - Fool For The City
Foghat - Night Shift


----------



## Gr3iz

Excellent playlist, knuck!! Foghat was always my favorite band! Saw them at least a half dozen times. R.I.P. Lonesome Dave and Rod Price!

Deep Purple - Beethoven Meets Rock


----------



## 2twenty2

Amogh Symphony - Abolishing the Obsolete System


----------



## RT

Was toe tappin' to some Yonder Mountain earlier...odd for a bluegrass band to do Ozzy...





and some other tunes as well.


----------



## RT

Due to an off hand comment by Mark in another thread, had to que up Chicago 25 or 6 to 4 and had to jam with the last half of Beginnings (not often you hear a trombone solo so solid)
Guitarist Terry Kath was one of few that Hendrix mentioned as an influence.


----------



## Spandexer

Happy Friday!
The Cult - Phoenix


----------



## 2twenty2

Enya - Watermark


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Louis Walker -- Too Drunk to Drive Drunk


----------



## 2twenty2

Andre Rieu and Mirusia - Waltzing Matilda album


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes - Close to the Edge


----------



## RT

Nothing.

Absolutely nothing other than the sounds of the night, but there's the damn traffic... not much right now, thankfully...
and rain, and more rain...

OK, that was a couple o' days ago when I lost power for ~3 1/2 hours late at night...but it was nice to have a forced break from the TV and the computer...


----------



## tecknurd

Noctua fans they are noisy.


----------



## mohittomar13

Poplin -and other Punjabi songs. Click here to check


----------



## Spandexer

Porcupine Tree - Shallow

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Spandexer

The Prodigy and Tom Morello - One Man Army


----------



## Spandexer

Chili Peppers - Taste the Pain (long ver.)


----------



## Spandexer

The Hives - Hate to Say I Told You


----------



## Spandexer

The Hive - Tick Tick Boom


----------



## Spandexer

The Strokes - Reptilia


----------



## Spandexer

The Crystal Method - Trip Like I Do


----------



## Spandexer

Porcupine Tree - Futile


----------



## Spandexer

Big Wave - Pearl Jam


----------



## Spandexer

Let it Roll - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Spandexer

Heaven & Hot Rods - STP


----------



## Spandexer

No Way Out - STP


----------



## Spandexer

Operation Spirit - LIVE


----------



## Spandexer

Lakini's Juice - LIVE


----------



## Spandexer

Perfect Tan - Machines of Loving Grace


----------



## Spandexer

5th Set - Spiderbait


----------



## Spandexer

Avenida Revolucion - Chickenfoot


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Spandexer!

Blues Brother -- Sweet Home Chicago


----------



## mohittomar13

Patola - Guru Randhawa
Same Time Same Jagah - Kulwinder Singh Billa


----------



## mohittomar13

Dhat Teri Ki - Gori Tere Pyar Main
Badtameez Dil -


----------



## RT

Here's a general question... wide ranging...

The Ghostbusters Theme.. three chords, different performance.
It's not unique, just popular...4/4 timing.

Do I have to post links? 

Ok, there's THIS, and THIS, and y'all know all the rest... mashups and whatnot...
even THIS
Question is, did you follow all three links?


----------



## mohittomar13

Today is Sunday.. So listening to Sadhguru and relaxing. 

Check here, here and here.


----------



## RT

Mohit Tomar, I don't mean to stereotype or be condescending, what I mean to be is respectful.
I love the way India folks have learned the English language,
but still retain the native accent.
It is, unfortunately stereotypical to some, but so is the fact I'm from Tennessee and there are certainty preconceptions that people have just from that fact.

Indian people have a convenience store near me and I buy there all the time, and I like them.
Perhaps they speak in broken English, but that's OK - I've gotten to know them so we know what we speak of.

Namaste.


----------



## mohittomar13

India is a land of diversity which is reflected in its religious belief system, society, culture, and language. In a country made up of smaller 29 states there are about 22 different languages. Which approximately means a different language for each state. This becomes more complicated to comprehend when one realises that there are more than 700 dialects and about 13 different scripts. 

English is a language that keeps us united. . If tomorrow I travel to Chennai, I can be sure that I won't face any difficulties in communicating with the common population over there as most of them could speak English. The accent is a by-product of our native language (depends on the state/city).



RT said:


> there are certainty preconceptions that people have just from that fact.


Not sure about this. When I was in college I worked for a USA based MNC and managed very sensitive info of our customers who were from USA, UK, and Canada. I worked for about 3 years and loved my work. But the most valuable experience I gained was that life is not much different be it US, UK, Canada, India or any other country for that matter. We all are in "The Pursuit of Happyness".. 

Have a great day..!!
Namaste


----------



## volttackle

Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## RT

mohittomar13 said:


> But the most valuable experience I gained was that life is not much different be it US, UK, Canada, India or any other country for that matter. We all are in "The Pursuit of Happyness"..


That was well said, my friend.

I've been across ~ 3/4 of the US, and a very small portion of the UK, met many people with different upbringings, and have experienced "culture shock" within my own country.
And because of this TSG forum, I feel I've made friends with real human beings that live elsewhere across the the globe of Earth, have a different way of day to day living, but still know the essence of life and living.

Namaste


----------



## mohittomar13

21st Century Breakdown - Green Day
Soul Sister - Train
Fireflies - Owl City
The Day I Died - Just Jack


----------



## HOBOcs

The Best of CCR - CCR Greatest Hits Full Album


----------



## RT

Dark dreary day here, and for some reason cast my mind back to 1975, or thereabouts, and put on Tull's Thick as a Brick.


----------



## 2twenty2

AC/DC The Razors Edge


----------



## RT

White Animals...

I've met those guys, had lunch and a beer with 'em.
...talked about disposable guitars... long story made short...
the White Animals influenced the semi-successful band I was involved in.
'Nuff said.


----------



## mohittomar13

Dooriyan - Mohit Chauhan
Bheegi Si - Mohit Chauhan & Sunidhi
Tere Bina - A. R. Rahman


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa -- Mountain Time - Live at the Royal Albert Hall 2009


----------



## Shellae

In my car I listen to $5 CDs purchased at Walmart of Greatest Hit album artists from the 60's and 70's....Jefferson Airplane/Starship, Creedence Clearwater, Dylan, Fleetwood Mac, Skynard, Heart....etc...In my house I listen to audiobooks. The one now running in between errands is The Old Ways written by Robert Macfarlane. At night I drift off to Meditation or Visualization Audios from YouTube.....better than sleep remedies.


----------



## eddie5659

Currently in the car, I'm listening to:

Be'lakor - Stone's Reach (album)


----------



## RT

Well, because it's officially Spring, had to put on Vivaldi's "The Four Seasons."
With a bit of bubbly libation, doncha know, kind of a tradition


----------



## Spandexer

Oingo Boingo - Just Another Day


----------



## Spandexer

Oingo Boingo - Gratitude


----------



## Spandexer

Oingo Boingo - Skin


----------



## Spandexer

Oingo Boingo - Not My Slave

Been so long since I've listened to Oingo I almost forgot all the great songs!


----------



## Spandexer

Oingo Boingo - Wild Sex

This version is a bit more energetic!


----------



## Spandexer

Echo and the Bunnymen - Lips Like Sugar


----------



## Spandexer

Love & Rockets - So Alive


----------



## valis

Spandexer said:


> Love & Rockets - So Alive


Tones on Tail - Rain

I do enjoy Mr. Ash.


----------



## valis

Love And Rockets - Dog End of a Day Gone By


----------



## Spandexer

Romeo Void - A Girl in Trouble

Good to seeya, Valis.


----------



## valis

Gotta love 80s night, eh?  And good to see you Spandexer...

Social Distortion - Story Of My Life


----------



## mohittomar13

Today's playlist is here


----------



## RT

Hey Mohit,
I confess I don't know your language, and didn't really watch the videos, but I put on your play list as background music while preparing the evening meal and enjoyed it very much! 
Seemed to help me cut the carrots, and not my fingers


----------



## mohittomar13

I'm glad you liked it. While most songs are in either Hindi or Punjabi, sometimes there are subtitles available for some songs. Next time you can try that, you might enjoy the songs even more..  And videos are also amazing


----------



## RT

Being a bit influenced from Mohit's post,
found a bit of cheer in these old tunes/vids 

I knew of this before Inside Man was a flick 

And couldn't help listening to this flash in the pan thing, because my grand daughter liked it for a moment, cuz who doesn't like ketchup?


----------



## mohittomar13

Completed a big to-do list this week. Relaxing and listening to Indian Classical music (fusion) now. Check here.


----------



## RT

the Blues Brothers sound track


----------



## 2twenty2

Led Zeppelin Metal Tribute


----------



## mohittomar13

*Green Day*


----------



## RT

Blast from the past, this is the song we performed in a talent contest that won my friends and me a spot on local TV, for charity....
and interesting series of events that would bore you, most likely, but for old time's sake:

Here We Go...


----------



## Gr3iz

Blackberry Smoke -- Shake Your Magnolia


----------



## Gr3iz

Albert King -- Blues Power


----------



## Gr3iz

Blues Magoos -- The Hunter


----------



## valis

Mystic Knights of the Oingo Boingo - Not My Slave


----------



## Shenifeland

Queens of the Stone Age - Make It Wit Chu


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa - Lonesome Road Blues


----------



## eddie5659

In This Moment - A Star-Crossed Wasteland (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Loud - Psyche 21 (album)

And the great song Easy is on there


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa & Eric Gales - The Ballad of John Henry
https://jbonamassa.com/features/sunday-cup-of-joe/2019/episode-37/?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiT1dWak1qTmpaRGMxTkRjNCIsInQiOiIyemZMZEpTOGplSjB3QTE0cHlcL2c2MFNhUFlnaGdJRWVzRksrcEZ2ZlRsbkVDdjhQVEhzckdXZVRLVHk5eUx3Y25xUGd0RDBRTm1RaXNlOXBCbk5pZ2FsVTRTMVcrQ3dvSytueHduTUpUUjZVTCtScm1cL3pWa1VvQkUzVUpHQkdKIn0=
Really cool guitar "conversation" in the middle of it!


----------



## eddie5659

At work at the moment, so its the constant 'click-click-click' of the mice, and the 'tap-tap-tap' of the keyboard


----------



## BryceLefebvre

Sirens and Sailors I'm not sorry such a good song the breakdown is incredible


----------



## HOBOcs

Spirit of the West Live at Massey Hall | June 6, 2015

Tapping my foot and drinking a Guinness - Vancouver Folk rock/Celtic not Irish


----------



## HOBOcs

Genesis - Live at Wembley Stadium


----------



## RT

_won't nobody help a naked man?

Beware, beware, beware of the naked man._

Don't freak out, it's not me! , not my style...
had to look up that tune by Randy Newman because I watched an episode of "Monk" that featured it at the end...
(crime scene on a nude beach, )


----------



## zebanovich




----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm a music Lover. I am practically a klectic since I enjoy all types of music except polka. My main focus is classic rock and country but will listen to oldies and a little bit of rap as well as metal 80's hair bands and most definitely love songs. I also enjoy some gospel music as well such as Amy Grant, Christy Lane, Leann Rimes, Celtic Women and Alan Jackson.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Walking on broken glass Annie Lennox


----------



## Brigham

I have two genres of music that I listen to. 40's and 50's pop,this was when I was growing up, and classical. I used to go to Saturday morning pictures during the war (WW2) There was a serial called "Riders of Death Valley" This had background music which haunted me. I even asked the cinema manager what it was but he didn't know either. Several years later I found that this music was Mendelson's "Hebrides Overture" (Fingal's Cave), and this started my love of classical music. How limited we were then. It would take only a couple of minutes now, to find out something that was almost impossible to discover then.


----------



## RT

Brigham said:


> ~~~music which haunted me. ~~~ and this started my love of classical music. How limited we were then. It would take only a couple of minutes now, to find out something that was almost impossible to discover then.


 I snipped your quote there John, but I too have a love of classical music.
Even when I played in a rock band, classical was what I listened to almost exclusively, at that time.
It must have influenced my playing, somehow, but it certainly influenced my appreciation of the depth and scope that music entails.
Many may not realize, like you mentioned, how a theme from a movie or a video game is based on a classic work, and it's something that sticks with you.
Some young folks may not realize it, but many do and are thus introduced to that genre.

The context in which one hears music that affects you emotionally matters.
Like music itself, sometimes it's a matter of timing 

There is a reason that Music Theory is taught at respected universities, it's so mathematically elegant.


----------



## Gr3iz

Things are kinda quiet in here lately, eh? ;-)

Listening to Fever Tree - self-titled album


----------



## Gr3iz

Buddy Guy -- I was Walking Through The Woods


----------



## Gr3iz

Blackmore's Night - To the Moon and Back 20 Years and Beyond - Disk 2


----------



## Gr3iz

Alamo Leaf - I Wanna Know


----------



## xerses

Hey, I am currently listening to Nightwish:Imaginaerum 2011 16bit-44khz FLAC in AIMP4.


----------



## mohittomar13

Lockdown due to corona, so listening to Punjabi music. My playlist: click here


----------



## HOBOcs

John Prine - Greatest Hits


----------



## xerses

Hey, I am currently Listening to Beyond The Black: Songs Of Love & Death 16bit-44khz with AIMP4.


----------



## xerses

Eminem: Music To Be Murdered By 16bit-44khz FLAC with AIMP4


----------



## xerses

Hey again I am listening to Testament: Titans Of Creation 24bit-48khz FLAC with AIMP4.


----------



## ckc17

Bob Schneider 'Running on Empty'


----------



## xerses

Hey again, I am currently listening to Bruce Dickinson: Skunkworks 1996 16bit-44khz FLAC played with AIMP4


----------



## Professionalgirl

I am listening to classic rock. Pink Floyd and three dog night. I am also switching it up a bit since I am one of those rare all music genres kind of girl. I listened to Abba, Black Velvet Alannah Miles and Betty Davis Eyes plus one oldie "Mama said there'd be days like this." My mom was a trained dancer in her teens and so Abbas' Dancing Queen reminds me of her and Kim Karnes resembles a younger version of my mom.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Professionalgirl said:


> I am listening to classic rock. Pink Floyd and three dog night. I am also switching it up a bit since I am one of those rare all music genres kind of girl. I listened to Abba, Black Velvet Alannah Miles and Betty Davis Eyes plus one oldie "Mama said there'd be days like this." My mom was a trained dancer in her teens and so Abbas' Dancing Queen reminds me of her and Kim Karnes resembles a younger version of my mom.


 I don''t always listen for the lyrics. I normally enjoy the beat and rhythm of the music I listen too but occasionally listen for the lyrics in accordance with my momentary feelings or expression of emotions through a humanitarian prospective.


----------



## Brigham

*"leb wohl" Sung by James Morris American bass-baritone *


----------



## Professionalgirl

Lets focus more emphases on the positive rather than the negative. Here is what I am listening too in regards to my statement. Based on my observations the focus on negativity outweighs the positive feedback. Please allow this song too change the dynamics of our characteristics.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Here is just one more good song we can all relate too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Fabulous Thunderbirds - Roll of the Dice


----------



## xerses

Hey, I am listening to Metallica: The Black Album 1991 16bit-44khz FLAC with AIMP4


----------



## xerses

Metallica: Ride The Lightning 1984 16bit-44khz FLAC With AIMP4


----------



## Gr3iz

Foghat - I Just Want to Make Love to You


----------



## Brigham

A Jo Stafford mix


----------



## xerses

Hey, Again, I am currently listening to Megadeth: Extended Versions 2007 16bit-44khz FLAC with AIMP4.


----------



## xerses

Hello, I am listening to Megadeth: Anthology: Set The World Afire 2009 16bit-44khz FLAC played with AIMP4.


----------



## Professionalgirl

xerses said:


> Hey, I am listening to Metallica: The Black Album 1991 16bit-44khz FLAC with AIMP4


Metallica's my favorite band! I Love them!!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Sheryl Crow - If it makes you happy


----------



## ckc17

Listening to 'When the war is over' Jimmy Barnes.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Unforgiven, Enter Sandman, Where Ever I may roam, S.O.S, Nothing Else Matters and many more from Metallica


----------



## xerses

I am listening to Metallica: Justice For All 1988 SHM-CD Japan 2010 Remastered


----------



## Professionalgirl

xerses said:


> I am listening to Metallica: Justice For All 1988 SHM-CD Japan 2010 Remastered


I wonder how that sounds?


----------



## Professionalgirl

Remembering Bill Gates commercial the innovator of a user friendly operating system Windows 95/98MeBill Gates Commercial


----------



## Professionalgirl

I would like to share one more song that I haven't listened too in years. Crystal Gale appears to have been forgotten by many. Crystal Gale's music is beautiful. Awe Heck she's beautiful!

My husband said I resemble Crystal Gale when he views me at different angles and when my hair is down! 
Yes, I have long hair but its not nearly as long as Crystal Gale's!

I sure wish I knew Crystal Gale's long hair secret! 
You Never Gave Up on Me Crystal Gale


----------



## xerses

It sounds great!


----------



## ckc17

'Most of the Time' Bob D


----------



## ckc17

'Closer to the truth' Tony Joe White. Another great song writer.
I must be getting reflective. When your pushing 82 I guess thats allowed, but must get back to Deep Purple and Aerosmith before I get in a rut


----------



## Driftbaby

I'm currently listening to this playlist, pretty cool :


----------



## Professionalgirl

My mom's companion is a Vietnam Veteran and Survived. Our Hero! 
Give Me Shelter


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Cream -- The Ultimate Cream - Disk 2 (album)


I Like Godley and Creme's Cry.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Nothing Else Matters Metallica


----------



## Gr3iz

Jeff Beck -- _Hammerhead_


----------



## Gr3iz

Billy F. Gibbons -- _Missin' Yo' Kissin'_


----------



## Gr3iz

Larkin Poe -- _Blue Ridge Mountains_


----------



## Gr3iz

Robin Trower -- _Truth or Lies_


----------



## Gr3iz

Buddy Guy -- _What's Up With That Woman?_


----------



## xerses

Breaking Benjamin: Saturate 2002 16bit-44khz FLAC with AIMP4.


----------



## Gr3iz

Genesis -- Selling England By The Pound - Live


----------



## xerses

Hello, I am listening to Armin Van Buuren: A State Of Trance 2020 16bit-44khz FLAC with AIMP4.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Very Best Of ENYA Full Album 2018


----------



## xerses

Michael Jackson: Dangerous 1991 16bit-44khz FLAC with Foobar2000 1.5.4.


----------



## RT

Stumbled upon a reaction video of a young classically trained flautist hearing and seeing Jethro Tull's Ian Anderson performing for the first time.
Incredible energy and his stunningly quirky non-classical techniques while employing classical snippets raised her eyebrows, seemingly opened her mind to new things.

flute solo live, Tampa, 1976

Of course I had to cue up all the live concert bits after watching her reaction.


----------



## Gr3iz

Javier Vargas, Tim Bogert & Carmine Appice Featuring Paul Shortino - _Parisienne Walkaways_


----------



## xerses

I am listening to this:


----------



## Professionalgirl

I thought I would share this since it mentions the power of computers and technology


----------



## Professionalgirl

Remember the Bill Gates commercial "Start Me Up" (Rolling Stones M. J, 1981) Windows 95?


----------



## mohittomar13

Listening to *Mohit Chauhan* if interested check here and here_ (Hindi Language)_


----------



## Professionalgirl

Since the world is full of strange people today i'm uploading this song by The Doors "People are Strange"


----------



## RT

Sort of living in the past**, a tribute to my buddy, a mix of ....many others that are too diverse to mention, not just those old ones...but other music both older and newer than this....
Allman Brothers, Uriah Heep (Salisbury), Captain Beyond, Dixie Dreggs... and **Jethro Tull too...to name a few...


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Sort of living in the past**, a tribute to my buddy, a mix of ....many others that are too diverse to mention, not just those old ones...but other music both older and newer than this....
> Allman Brothers, Uriah Heep (Salisbury), Captain Beyond, Dixie Dreggs... and **Jethro Tull too...to name a few...


 Yes I'm mainly classic rock and country type but very diverse in my choice of music. I will listen to both old and some of the modern music as well as country, love songs, soft and medium rock plus oldies.

Today is my Birthday so i'm playing the traditional classic Birthday. This song is also meant for others whose Birthdays are today as well.


----------



## RT

Happy Birthday Tina!


----------



## Gr3iz

Tina, try Uriah Heep's Magician's Birthday ... ;-)

I'm listening to Lightnin' Hopkins -- Stranger Here ...


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Happy Birthday Tina!


 Thank you RT


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Tina, try Uriah Heep's Magician's Birthday ... ;-)
> 
> I'm listening to Lightnin' Hopkins -- Stranger Here ...


Hi Mark I will check the song out here soon.

Wow! The song announces the exact year I was born!


----------



## RT

Well this here came up in my old memory banks, from Earl Sgruggs' "Will be the Circle Unbroken..."

~~so if you ever went swimming 
in a public pool,
or a reservoir to boot
In the latter weren't you formal,
or in the former,
did you wear your swimming suit? ~~


I nearly drowned

but I kicked my legs, moved my arms around
_>phew!<_


----------



## Gr3iz

Listening to all the neighbors shooting off their fireworks! Trying to drown it out with some Jeff Healey Band from Live At The Legendary Horseshoe Tavern 1993


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Well this here came up in my old memory banks, from Earl Sgruggs' "Will be the Circle Unbroken..."
> 
> ~~so if you ever went swimming
> in a public pool,
> or a reservoir to boot
> In the latter weren't you formal,
> or in the former,
> did you wear your swimming suit? ~~
> 
> 
> I nearly drowned
> 
> but I kicked my legs, moved my arms around
> _>phew!<_


My husband is not able to swim because he is afraid if deep water. I on the other hand used to be a lifeguard and I told him I could teach him but he refuses. 
I like "Will the Circle be Unbroken" by Johnny Cash.


----------



## Professionalgirl

This is the song you reminded me of RT.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Okay, this is the last random post for "What are you listening too." I have one more very heart felt song for the Fourth. Happy Fourth of July everyone. I know it was yesterday and i'm a day late but I really want to share this very special song that I hold dear to my heart. <3


----------



## RT

Today listened to various stuff ranging from Pink Floyd to Steely Dan.

But to relax I often put on classical music.

So this one came back to me, as I had learned most of the guitar parts, but never had some one to accompany me on another guitar, which would have been helpful, but a violin player would have really helped.

Gosh, I even got the "chimes" part right :sheesh:
Even if I did get everyone together, our tempo would have been slower than this short offering by the Dixie Dreggs :

Little Kids

Fairly short, ain't much to look at, but I think most of you will appreciate it, if you click it 🆒


----------



## Professionalgirl

My mom's Birthday is on the 29nth and I am listening to her favorite by Ronnie Milsap "Lost in the 50's tonight."


----------



## Professionalgirl

My mom was a coal miner's daughter so i'm posting "Coal Miner's Daughter" by Loretta Lynn.


----------



## 2twenty2

Patsy Cline - I Fall To Pieces


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Patsy Cline - I Fall To Pieces


I love Patsy Cline <3


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> I love Patsy Cline <3


----------



## RT

Well, almost wished I hadn't looked here...

But Patsy Cline.... uhh..... my wife always thought that...and we agreed... but she passed away after 23 years of marriage


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Well, almost wished I hadn't looked here...
> 
> But Patsy Cline.... uhh..... my wife always thought that...and we agreed... but she passed away after 23 years of marriage


 I'm so sorry for your loss RT. That is so sad.💔


----------



## Gr3iz

Album: Blues for a Rotten Afternoon ... Specifically, right now:
Sugar Ray Norcia, Charlie Musselwhite - Life Will Be Better


----------



## Gr3iz

Blues Guitar Masters album
Currently: Smokey Wilson -- Thanks for Making Me a Star


----------



## 2twenty2

Alannah Myles - Black Velvet


----------



## Gr3iz

Long John Baldry -- Right to Sing the Blues (album)


----------



## Professionalgirl

Here is a good song for here in PA where I live since we have been experiencing a heat wave with the highest reaching 93 so far this summer.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mike Zito - Make Blues Not War (album)


----------



## zebanovich

MINIMAL/MINIMALTECHNO MIX 2019 | CARTOON HIGH TRIP |


----------



## RT

Tinnitus.

NO! not the band, my affliction with constant ear ringing.
Some days, just used to it but bothering me today.
Plus an ear ache, quite unusual.
Makes me irritable, and post crap like this 🤬

Sorry.


----------



## casiasser

Very nice Music!


----------



## RT

casiasser said:


> Very nice Music!


Agreed, nice music!
Nice screenshot of your music folder, works great on your computer...but may I suggest this link so that others can listen too?

This one has Lyrics too (very important to know the words there, I think, it's beautiful poetry) 

I knew not of this, love it, so thank you *casiasser *!


aww folks, just play that, maybe a tear will will come to your eye, or your mind's eye.


----------



## Professionalgirl

My granddaughter's Birthday is next so i'm playing a song that her mom made a slide show of.


----------



## RT

Tina, bet there's a nice slide show, but I must say kids grow up too fast! 
Maybe our parents said the same about us doncha know, and still working on that Time Machine....
but apparently I don't have the proper flux capacitor


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Tina, bet there's a nice slide show, but I must say kids grow up too fast!
> Maybe our parents said the same about us doncha know, and still working on that Time Machine....
> but apparently I don't have the proper flux capacitor


It certainly would be nice to have a time machine as you stated. None of us have the proper "flux capacitor" as you stated lol


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa -- You Better Watch Yourself


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm listning to this song "Free Bird" By Lynyrd Skynyrd for no apparent reason. I just love the rhythm and always have enjoyed Lynyrd Skynyrd's music.


----------



## Gr3iz

A classic! They close every show with that tune ...

Les Paul and Brian May ... https://jbonamassa.com/features/mon...tbVN1WmtmYU9vUlY1eFZcLzZNRzRJK2tJUFd1Mk16In0=


----------



## Gr3iz

B. B. King and Gary Moore -- The Thrill is Gone


----------



## Brigham

La Campanella Evgeny Kissin


----------



## Gr3iz

Dennis Binder -- Must Be A Hole In That Jug


----------



## Professionalgirl

I have two songs to share. One is my son's ex girlfriend's favorite. I adopted her as my own! I got attached to her and I wish the two were still together. I miss her terribly. The other is a song stating feelings of powerlessness to change circumstances that are beyond our control. "Boot Scootin Boogie"( Brooks and Dunn) and "Young Turks" (Rod Stewart)











Yes I enjoy country music just as much as my classic rock.


----------



## casiasser

I love Armin Van Buuren!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Professionalgirl said:


> I love Patsy Cline <3


Oops! Which one of us posted a duplicate? Probably me as usual.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Yesterday was my daughter's boyfriend's Birthday, and his area of interest is working in an auto body shop and, treats my daughter like a princess, so i'm posting a song that is not exactly related to vehicles but mentions a road as a reminder of vehicles and traveling. The two have been a couple for about a year now.
I have an idea of what he may enjoy based on my observations. I am just guessing because i'm not sure what type of music he actually enjoys. "Copperhead Road," (Steve Earle).


----------



## Cookiegal

Professionalgirl said:


> Oops! Which one of us posted a duplicate? Probably me as usual


The post you quoted that said "I love Patsy Cline <3" (no. 1536) was one that that you made back on July 11, 2020. You posted a video of the song Young Turks on August 26 (no. 1558) and then again today (the post you deleted) so that was the duplcate but all posts were made by you and had nothing to do with Patsy Cline. When you quote something you should be sure that it's relevant to your comments.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sleepy John Estes -- Divin' Duck Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Rob Rio -- La Earthquake Boogie


----------



## Gr3iz

Harmonica Slim -- Hole In Her Belly


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today is my grandson's Birthday he is age nine today, so I sent him a Mickey Mouse Birthday Video online. I sent him a Birthday card with money through regular mail. Below is the Mickey Mouse Birthday song that I sent him.






I want to add that my grandson's name happens to be Conner and his name reminds me of a tragedy that happened to Eric Clapton's little boy whose name is also conner. Words can't even describe how Eric and his wife Lori must have felt about the loss of their son. I can only imagine how traumatizing this must be for Eric and his wife. It is heartbreaking. This video brought me to tears. Eric Clapton made an autobiography about his song "Tears in Heaven", (Eric Clapton). 😢


----------



## Couriant

Luca never ceases to amaze me....


----------



## Gr3iz

The Samantha Fish Band -- Rollin' and Tumblin'


----------



## Gr3iz

Big Joe Williams & J. D. short -- Rocks & Gravel


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa & Eric Gales -- The Ballad of John Henry


----------



## Professionalgirl

School is back in and that scares me, considering covid-19 will probably skyrocket. I am concerned about the germs for sure. Here is a song related to schools back in. Does anyone remember "Can't Touch This by MC Hammer theme for a commercial where customers of a grocery store are touching the cart? The commercial is actually about hand sanitizers.


----------



## Couriant

Professionalgirl said:


> School is back in and that scares me, considering covid-19 will probably skyrocket. I am concerned about the germs for sure. Here is a song related to schools back in. Does anyone remember "Can't Touch This by MC Hammer theme for a commercial where customers of a grocery store are touching the cart? The commercial is actually about hand sanitizers.


No virtual options?


----------



## Professionalgirl

Couriant said:


> No virtual options?


Hi James, There are virtual options, however in some areas kids are still made to attend either partial or full in person schooling.


----------



## Couriant

Professionalgirl said:


> Hi James, There are virtual options, however in some areas kids were still made to attend either partial or full in person schooling.


That sucks. We are not setting foot in our son's school.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Couriant said:


> That sucks. We are not setting foot in our son's school.


I don't blame you James. My sister is homeschooling her daughter. I heard that if a parent refuses to sign a waiver stating that the school district will not be responsible if their child contracts Covid-19 they will not be allowed to attend school. I would be one of those parents that refuses to sign the waiver.


----------



## Couriant

Professionalgirl said:


> I don't blame you James. My sister is homeschooling her daughter. I heard that if a parent refuses to sign a waiver stating that the school district will not be responsible if their child contracts Covid-19 they will not be allowed to attend school. I would be one of those parents that refuses to sign the waiver.


Yikes! I wouldn't sign that either. Anyways, back on track...


----------



## Professionalgirl

Couriant said:


> Yikes! I wouldn't sign that either. Anyways, back on track...


That guitar sounded pretty good. My pap had a guitar just like the man in the video.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Here is a song that brings back good memories of my pap who used to sit on his best buddy's porch and play guitar. He played so well you would have thought he was a trained professional but it was all played by ear. He was a natural born guitar player. The video settings and background matches the scene and clothing we wore back then. I used to come watch him play when I was young and his buddy's wife offered me cracker jacks everytime. My pap also played "She'll be coming around the mountain" on his guitar. Sometimes my family would gather and sing while my pap and his buddy played.


----------



## Couriant

Does anyone see an ad in the middle of the video that i posted, around about 30 second mark?


----------



## Spider1234

I like his music sometimes


----------



## Professionalgirl

Couriant said:


> Does anyone see an ad in the middle of the video that i posted, around about 30 second mark?


Yes. I noticed the ad a few seconds into the video toward the bottom. It reads "Grammar Checker."


----------



## Couriant

Professionalgirl said:


> Yes. I noticed the ad a few seconds into the video toward the bottom. It reads "Grammar Checker."


OK, I don't normally post media but I would assume YouTube would. I don't typically have ads with YouTube... I wonder if that's because it's my company account...


----------



## Professionalgirl

Couriant said:


> OK, I don't normally post media but I would assume YouTube would. I don't typically have ads with YouTube... I wonder if that's because it's my company account...


It very well could be your company's account or it could be YouTube just displaying ads to act as a sponsor for free content. It was probably meant for the viewers who have a free account.


----------



## Gr3iz

Grateful Dead -- Mexicali Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Humble Pie -- Stone Cold Fever


----------



## Gr3iz

Jethro Tull -- Wounded. Old and Treacherous


----------



## Gr3iz

Leslie West -- Theme for an Imaginary Western


----------



## Gr3iz

Leon Russell -- Queen of the Roller Derby


----------



## Gr3iz

Marshall Tucker Band -- Fire on the Mountain


----------



## Spider1234




----------



## 2twenty2

Enya


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today is my son's Birthday. I want to play a special song for him. His dad and I dedicate "Simple Man."(Lynyrd Skynyrd).


----------



## Gr3iz

Good tune, Tina!

Quicksilver Messenger Service -- Shady Grove (live)


----------



## Gr3iz

Rick Derringer -- Guitars and Women


----------



## Gr3iz

Seatrain -- Despair Tire


----------



## Gr3iz

Steppenwolf -- The Pusher


----------



## Gr3iz

Ten Years After -- Good Morning Little Schoolgirl


----------



## Gr3iz

The Band -- Up On Cripple Creek


----------



## Gr3iz

Traffic -- The Low Spark of High-heeled Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

Uriah Heep -- Shady Lady


----------



## Gr3iz

Warren Zevon -- Send Lawyers, Guns and Money


----------



## Gr3iz

The Zombies -- Time of the Season


----------



## Gr3iz

Who -- Baba O'Riley


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes -- Heart of the Sunrise


----------



## Gr3iz

Velvet Underground -- Sweet Jane


----------



## Gr3iz

April Wine -- Rock 'n' Roll Is A Vicious Game


----------



## Gr3iz

Blood, Sweat & Tears -- Lucretia MacEvil


----------



## Gr3iz

Buffalo Springfield -- For What It's Worth


----------



## Gr3iz

Butterfield Blues Band -- Born Under a Bad Sign (from the "Woodstock Back to the Garden" set)


----------



## Gr3iz

Cactus -- Long Tall Sally


----------



## Spandexer

Vertigo - Legato
Happy Friday!!


----------



## Spandexer

Green Romance Orchestra - Remains


----------



## Spandexer

Them Crooked Vultures - New Fang


----------



## Spandexer

She Wants Revenge - These Things


----------



## Spandexer

New Order - The Perfect Kiss


----------



## Spandexer

Anima Virus - Days of Ice


----------



## Spandexer

Type O Negative - Cinnamon girl


----------



## Spandexer

Metric - Gold Guns Girls


----------



## Spandexer

The Hives - Walk Idiot Walk


----------



## Spandexer

The Vines - Outtathaway


----------



## Spandexer

Dark EBM Industrial Gothic Dance Compilation


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey pal! Long time, no see!

David Raitt & Jimmy Thackery -- Cheaper To Keep Her


----------



## RT

I like classical music, but then there's opera...
so i love the music, but have to agree with the comment that says "If i I had a voice like that, I'd yell at my kids too"


----------



## Professionalgirl

Early yesterday morning at 3:00 Am my son's girlfriend's mother had a heart attack and sadly passed away while surrounded by family. My heart and prayers go out to her family. I dedicate this song as a comfort to my son's girlfriend. "What a friend we have in Jesus." (Alan Jackson, 2017)


----------



## Professionalgirl

I am playing "knockin on Heaven's Door" by Bob dylan. This song reminds me of friends who are lost but not forgotten.


----------



## Spandexer

Gr3iz said:


> Hey pal! Long time, no see!
> 
> David Raitt & Jimmy Thackery -- Cheaper To Keep Her


Hey Mark! Good to see ya!

RHCP - Show Me Your Soul


----------



## Gr3iz

E-Z Go Band -- Son of the Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

T-Bone Walker -- Stormy Monday


----------



## Gr3iz

Howlin' Wolf -- Three Hundred Pounds of Joy


----------



## Gr3iz

Freddy Brooks Band -- Death Row Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Gashouse Dave & The Hardtails -- Girl In A Cotton Dress


----------



## Gr3iz

George Smith & The Chicago Blues Band -- West Helena Woman

I've been to West Helena. Not a place you want to spend much time! ;-)


----------



## Spandexer

Garbage - Push It


----------



## Spandexer

The Cure - Primary


----------



## Spandexer

RATM - Ashes in the Fall


----------



## Spandexer

Soundgarden - Let Me Drown


----------



## Spandexer

Pearl Jam - Go


----------



## Spandexer

White Zombie - Electric Head Pt. 2 (after dark mix)


----------



## Spandexer

STP - Heaven and Hot Rods


----------



## Spandexer

The Prodigy - Spitfire


----------



## Spandexer

Aerosmith - Eat the Rich


----------



## Spandexer

Chickenfoot - Get it Up


----------



## Gr3iz

Jelly Roll Kings -- Mighty Long Time


----------



## Gr3iz

Joanne Shaw Taylor -- Wanna Be My Lover


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny & Edgar Winter -- Highway 61 Revisited


----------



## Gr3iz

The Blues Brothers -- Everybody Needs Somebody to Love

Makes me want to watch the movie! ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Legendary Blues Band -- Stop Your Complaining


----------



## Gr3iz

Lightnin' Hopkins -- Shake That Thing


----------



## Gr3iz

Magic Dick & Jay Geils -- (I'm the ) Coolest Cat in this Car


----------



## Gr3iz

Matt 'Guitar' Murphy -- Low Down and Dirty


----------



## Gr3iz

Mike Zito -- Make Blues, Not War


----------



## Spandexer

Acid Jazz Instrumentals - 2 Hours non stop


----------



## Gr3iz

Miss Blues -- Goin' Down Slow


----------



## Gr3iz

Mud Morganfield -- Son of the Seventh Son

Mud is the eldest son of Muddy waters.


----------



## Gr3iz

Northside Blues Band -- Glamour Girl


----------



## Gr3iz

Paul Barry Blues Band -- Drinking Muddy Waters


----------



## eddie5659

Moved offices, to open plan so its so fun and joyous.... Yep, that's the word 

In the car at the moment: Rory Gallagher - Top Priority (full album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Popa Chubby -- Daddy Played Guitar and Mama Was a Disco Queen


----------



## Professionalgirl

Since my husband's grandmother passed away years ago and on October 2nd would have been her Birthday, I am playing all of her favorites. Our Nan is dearly missed.💖


----------



## Gr3iz

Ray Fuller and the Bluesrockers -- Hip Shakin' Mama


----------



## Brigham

Professionalgirl said:


> Since my husband's grandmother passed away years ago and on October 2nd would have been her Birthday, I am playing all of her favorites. Our Nan is dearly missed.💖


I used to like Harper Valley PTA.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nick Moss & The Flip Tops -- One-Eyed Jack


----------



## Gr3iz

Peter Green (with Fleetwood Mac) -- I loved Another Woman


----------



## Gr3iz

R. L. Burnside -- I'm Goin' With You Babe


----------



## Gr3iz

Reverend Peyton's Big Damn Band -- Wal-Mart Killed the Country Store


----------



## Gr3iz

Rick Derringer & Friends -- Jump, Jump, Jump


----------



## Gr3iz

Sonny Boy Williamson -- Pontiac Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Robben Ford -- Ain't Got Nothin' But the Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Robert Cray with Albert Collins -- I Don't Want You Cuttin' Off My Hair


----------



## Gr3iz

Rory Block -- Last Fair Deal Gone Down


----------



## Gr3iz

Samantha Fish -- Let's Have Some Fun


----------



## Gr3iz

Slim Harpo -- Blues Hangover


----------



## Gr3iz

John Primer -- Moanin' at Midnight


----------



## Gr3iz

Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes -- Cadillac Jack


----------



## Gr3iz

Spoonful of Blues -- Three Forks store


----------



## Gr3iz

Susan Tedeschi Band -- It Hurts Me, Too


----------



## Gr3iz

Taj Mahal & Ry Cooder -- Let The Good Times Roll


----------



## Gr3iz

T-Bone Walker -- So Blue Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Pinetop Perkins -- Everyday I Have the Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

The Backtrack Blues Band -- Your Funeral and My Trial


----------



## Gr3iz

The Butterfield Blues Band -- Born Under a Bad Sign


----------



## Gr3iz

The Mick Fleetwood Blues Band -- Rattlesnake Shake


----------



## Gr3iz

Tommy Castro & The Painkillers -- Method To My Madness


----------



## Gr3iz

Victor Wainwright & The Train -- Thank You Lucille

A tribute to B. B. King's famous guitar.


----------



## Gr3iz

Walter Trout -- Haunted By the Night


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicago Blues Union -- Sweet Home Chicago


----------



## Gr3iz

Al Stewart -- Song on the Radio


----------



## bassfisher6522

The Cure: Just like heaven


----------



## Gr3iz

Blue Oyster Cult -- Cities On Flame With Rock And Roll


----------



## Gr3iz

Cat Mother & All Night Newsboys -- Good Old Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## Gr3iz

Country Joe & The Fish -- Rock & Soul Music


----------



## Gr3iz

Dave Matthews Band -- Two Step


----------



## Gr3iz

Doobie Brothers -- Long Train Runnin'


----------



## Gr3iz

Dr. Hook -- Queen Of The Silver Dollar


----------



## Gr3iz

Electric Flag -- Earthquake Country


----------



## Gr3iz

Foghat -- Blue Spruce Woman


----------



## Gr3iz

Genesis - Live -- The Return of the Giant Hogweed


----------



## Gr3iz

Great White -- Face the Day [Blues mix]


----------



## Gr3iz

Spencer Davis Group -- I'm A Man


----------



## Gr3iz

Hawkwind -- Acid Test


----------



## Gr3iz

James Gang -- Funk #49


----------



## Gr3iz

Jefferson Airplane -- Plastic Fantastic Lover


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Satriani -- Day At The Beach


----------



## Professionalgirl

Since the online University I used to attend is having a homecoming dance this weekend, I am playing Homecoming Queen by the Moneys. I personally would not attend if I lived nearby because it's not safe considering the pandemic and the major spikes lately! I refuse to see a doctor or dentist for the very same reason. I would rather my teeth fall out and treat poor health conditions myself then to go see a doctor and risk getting exposed to the virus!


----------



## Gr3iz

Procol Harum -- Grand Hotel


----------



## Gr3iz

Santana -- Mirage


----------



## Gr3iz

Spencer Davis Group -- Let's Have A Party


----------



## Gr3iz

Stray Cats -- Rockabilly Rules


----------



## Gr3iz

10 Years After -- Hear Me Calling


----------



## Gr3iz

Trans-Siberian Orchestra -- Not Dead Yet


----------



## Gr3iz

Ultimate Spinach -- I Don't Know Your Name


----------



## Gr3iz

Taj Mahal -- Cakewalk Into Town (Live)


----------



## Gr3iz

Arlo Guthrie -- Coming Into Los Angeles
(from the Woodstock - Back to the Garden set)


----------



## Gr3iz

Zebra -- When You Get There


----------



## Gr3iz

Blackmore's Night -- Diamonds And Rust


----------



## Gr3iz

Rimsky-Korsakov -- Symphony Nº 1 In E Minor


----------



## Professionalgirl

"Give Me Shelter" (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Professionalgirl

As I posted what I was having for dinner, my husband and I are celebrating a homecoming that the university I attended is sponsoring in the safety of our own living room. We made up our own dance to a particular song that I would like to share. The song requires a fast pace rhythmic patterns in our movements. My husband and I start off with holding my right hand while standing at a distance with our arms extended. He then pulls me toward him and twirls me gracefully and then we switch to the other side. Next, we hold both hands as I act like I am going to run into him to give a hug and then we make like we are exiting on both sides. Next, we do the arm roll up and that's when we pose at a distance with our arms extended once again and as we hold each others opposite hand I roll into his arm and look him in the eyes and kiss him. The dance move is repeated for the opposite side. Next, we hold both hands as we pose as though we are walking past each other while we circle around and the dance move is repeated for the other side. Next, we reverse our dance pose (Back to Back) and repeat the dance move. It is so much fun dancing to the rhythm and you tend to feel the love and all of your stressors and frustrations disappear. 🥰

We are celebrating homecoming because my brother in law is an ex marine and my mom's companion served in the vietnam war on foot as a marine. My mom's companion is a survivor and is our hero.🥰

Here is one of the songs that I am listening to that my husband and I made up a dance for. Ricky Martin's "Livin La Vida Loca" I Absolutely Love this song. It's one of my all time favorites!

Warning! The video and music is pretty intense!


----------



## jumpdeckya0989

I recommend Lewis Capaldi


----------



## Professionalgirl

jumpdeckya0989 said:


> I recommend Lewis Capaldi


Hi Jumpdeckya098, I will check it out.


----------



## Professionalgirl

jumpdeckya0989 said:


> I recommend Lewis Capaldi


So far I kind of like "I must stop falling in Love". 

I am not familiar with Lewis Capaldi and it normally takes time for me to become accustomed to unknown music or new music. I do think "I must Stop Falling in Love" is a pretty song though. Sometimes I do take an instant liking of a particular song but only on rare occasions.


----------



## Gr3iz

Al King -- Peoples In The Graveyard


----------



## bassfisher6522

Talking Heads......As she was


----------



## Gr3iz

Albert Collins -- When A Guitar Plays The Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Becki Sue & Her Big Rockin' Daddies! -- Big City Blues


----------



## Professionalgirl

My husband and I enjoy this song. 🥰


----------



## Gr3iz

Good tune, Tina!

Ben Harper & Charlie Musselwhite -- The Bottle Wins Again


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Good tune, Tina!
> 
> Ben Harper & Charlie Musselwhite -- The Bottle Wins Again


Thank you Mark🙂


----------



## Gr3iz

Big Brother & The Holding Company -- Bye, Bye Baby


----------



## Gr3iz

Billy F. Gibbons -- That's What She Said
^
Think ZZTop ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Bluesiana Triangle -- Life's a One Way Ticket


----------



## 2twenty2

Local FM station - Classical music


----------



## Gr3iz

Bobby 'Blue' Bland -- Members Only


----------



## Gr3iz

Buddy Guy -- Feels Like Rain


----------



## Gr3iz

California Honeydrops -- Standin' still Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Cedric Burnside -- Get Your Groove On


----------



## Gr3iz

Coco Montoya -- Ya Think I'd Know Better By Now


----------



## Gr3iz

Deborah Coleman -- Don't Lie to Me


----------



## Gr3iz

Downchild Blues Band -- Not This Time


----------



## bassfisher6522

Gr3iz said:


> Billy F. Gibbons -- That's What She Said
> ^
> Think ZZTop ...


There's a good documentary on Netflix on what is now ZZ Top. Goes way back to when they were teens in the 50's last 60's to present. Well worth the watch. It wasn't until they formed the band ZZ Top and released 'Give me all your lovin" in 1980 that made them who they are today.

But That Texas band with the traveling circus.....now that was something.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks, man, but I don't have Netflix ...

Edgar Winter & Rick Derringer -- Free Ride


----------



## Gr3iz

Eric Gales -- Insane


----------



## Gr3iz

Fabulous Thunderbirds -- Feeling My Way Around


----------



## Gr3iz

Floyd Dixon -- Let's Groove


----------



## Gr3iz

Stan Webb's Chicken Shack -- Broken Hearted Melody


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Otis -- Willie and The Hand Jive


----------



## Stephen_A

Aphex Twin. I Care Because You Do.


----------



## Gr3iz

Pinetop Perkins -- Hoochie Coochie Man


----------



## justtremblin

Patrice Rushen - Forget Me Nots


----------



## Gr3iz

George Thorogood -- Wang Dang Doodle


----------



## Gr3iz

Ghost Town Blues Band -- C. C. Rider


----------



## Gr3iz

Ginger Baker's Air Force -- Toad


----------



## Gr3iz

Gregg Allman -- Blind Bats and Swamp Rats


----------



## Gr3iz

Henry Townsend -- Talkin' Guitar Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Hot Tuna -- Bowlegged Woman, Knock-Kneed Man


----------



## Gr3iz

J. B. Lenoir -- Lowdown Dirty Shame


----------



## Gr3iz

Jack Bruce & Robin Trower -- So Far To Yesterday


----------



## Gr3iz

James Cotton -- Woke Up This Morning


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny B and the Goodes -- It's Too Late Brother


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Winter-- Rock & Roll Hoochie Koo


----------



## Gr3iz

Kenny Wayne Shepherd -- Big Daddy Boogie (featuring Neal 'Big Daddy' Pattman)


----------



## Gr3iz

Chris Jagger (Feat. Mick Jagger) -- Racketeers Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Lady Luck -- Matchbox Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Legendary Blues Band -- I Almost Lost My Mind


----------



## Gr3iz

Little Joe Washington -- Since I Met You(a tribute to T-Bone Walker)


----------



## Gr3iz

Mem Shannon -- My Baby's Been Watching TV


----------



## Gr3iz

Microwave Dave & The Nukes -- Theme From 'Peter Gun'


----------



## Gr3iz

Mississippi Mud -- Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Nico Wayne Toussaint -- She's Got Them Attitudes


----------



## Gr3iz

Original Chicago Blues All Stars -- Eyesight to the Blind


----------



## Gr3iz

Peter Frampton Band -- She Caught the Katy


----------



## Gr3iz

Porch Rockers -- Walking With Holes In My Shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

Sleepy John Estes -- Rats in My Kitchen


----------



## Gr3iz

Todd Rundgren -- Don't Bogart Me


----------



## Gr3iz

Jose Luis Pardo & The Mojo Workers -- Jump Jive And Wail


----------



## Gr3iz

Junior Wells -- Sweet Sixteen


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical music on the local FM dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Kid Jonny Lang & The Big Bang -- It's Obdacious


----------



## Gr3iz

Knickerbocker All-Stars -- Blood Stains On The Wall


----------



## zebanovich

This music is so cool, I've listen it some 7 times already lol


----------



## Gr3iz

George Thorogood -- Haircut


----------



## Gr3iz

Koko Taylor -- Beer Bottle Boogie


----------



## Gr3iz

L. A. Blues Alliance -- Illinois Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Dave Edmunds -- Blues Helping


----------



## Gr3iz

Dave Van Ronk -- Gambler's Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Hot Tuna -- Winin' Boy Blues


----------



## Gr3iz

Jimmy Thackery and the Drivers -- Doin' 100


----------



## Gr3iz

John Mayall's Bluesbreakers -- Ramblin' On My Mind


----------



## Gr3iz

Keb' Mo' -- Love In Vain


----------



## RT

I FINALLY found the tune to final heist scene in the movie Bandits, something that has been stuck in my brain cells for so long, so RIP those cells.
It all comes together at about the 1:35 mark.
My favorite lick is at the ~2:12 mark 
Don't expect most of you to listen, but it's been kind of a quest to find this particular music since I first saw the movie, and can now give credit to Christopher Young and the YouTuber who posted it.






It still sounds better in the context of the movie, if you can listen, instead of watching...
of course you can't help watching the first time, but the challenge is to block out all but the music 

Maybe this will work, movie-wise


----------



## Gr3iz

Muddy Waters -- You Can't Lose What You Ain't Never Had


----------



## Gr3iz

Bob Seger - 10 - 16 shells from a 30-06


----------



## Gr3iz

Cream -- Spoonful


----------



## HOBOcs

John Prine - "Far From Me" A YouTube link

I'm missing some real music


----------



## Gr3iz

Monster Mike Welch & Mike Ledbetter -- I'm Gonna Move To Another Country


----------



## Gr3iz

Omar And The Howlers -- Hard Times In The Land Of Plenty


----------



## Gr3iz

Pat Boyack & The Prowlers -- Mean Jealous Woman


----------



## Gr3iz

Paul Rogers -- Muddy Water Blues [acoustic] [feat. Buddy Guy]


----------



## Gr3iz

Peg Leg Sam -- Mr. Ditty Wa Ditty


----------



## Gr3iz

Peter Green -- The Stumble (With John Mayall's Bluesbreakers)


----------



## bartino11

Fleetwood Mac - Dreams


----------



## Gr3iz

Petrovitch Harmonica Man & The Hot Rod Band -- Louise


----------



## 2twenty2

The Black Crowes (live) - Warpaint bluray


----------



## Gr3iz

Tchaikovsky --Symphony no. 4


----------



## Gr3iz

Professor Longhair -- Been Foolin' Around


----------



## Gr3iz

Quique Gomez & His Vipers -- I'm Gonna Keep What I've Got


----------



## Gr3iz

Aaron Neville -- Down In Muddy Water


----------



## Gr3iz

Rufus Thomas -- Bear Cat


----------



## Gr3iz

Rick Estrin and the Nightcats -- The Blues Ain't Going Nowhere


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnnie Bassett & The Blues Insurgents -- Cadillac Blues


----------



## Professionalgirl

bassfisher6522 said:


> There's a good documentary on Netflix on what is now ZZ Top. Goes way back to when they were teens in the 50's last 60's to present. Well worth the watch. It wasn't until they formed the band ZZ Top and released 'Give me all your lovin" in 1980 that made them who they are today.
> 
> But That Texas band with the traveling circus.....now that was something.


ZZ Top is a great band!

I really enjoy "Give me all your lovin, Sharp Dressed Man, Legs and Super Slidey Sleeping Bag." I enjoy the beat and not necessarily the lyrics. My favorite is Super Slidely Sleeping Bag. I heard this song play years ago as a young girl at a family fun overnight campsite that I attended with my best friend. It was a memorable and enjoyable experience. The song "Super Slidelly Sleeping Bag by ZZ Top is also of sentimental value. My best friends parents took us on a memorable camping experience with lots of fun activities for children. The camp consisted of activities such as paddle boating, arcades, hiking trails, campfires and singing camp songs while roasting marshmallows over the campfire, mountain pies, smores and so much more. We had quite a few laughs I couldn't ask for a better friend. 🥰💝


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry to disillusion you, Tina, but the song's title is just _Sleeping Bag_, and the line is "Slip inside my sleeping bag".

I prefer their bluesier tunes like _My Head's In Mississippi_, _Brown Sugar_, _Blue Jean Blues_, etc.

I believe I'll queue some up now ... The album called _One Foot In The Blues_ coming up ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Dani Wilde, Victoria Smith, Samantha Fish -- Money to Burn


----------



## Gr3iz

Savoy Brown -- Here Comes The Music


----------



## Gr3iz

Screamin' Jay Hawkins -- Serving Time


----------



## ohhiitslevi

Toto - Africa


----------



## Professionalgirl

Here is a song to thank Mike for this site. "Thank You, Dido" I just want to be with the site. Computerized Technology is my passion!

Thank you so much Mike for providing an amazing forum!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Here is one more song since we had an excessive amount of rainfall lately and it is November.


----------



## Gr3iz

Rimsky-Korsakov -- Scheherazade


----------



## Gr3iz

Blackmore's Night -- Ghost of John


----------



## Gr3iz

John Prine -- Sabu Visits the Twin Cities Alone


----------



## Gr3iz

David Bromberg -- Shake Sugaree


----------



## Gr3iz

Jamie Llewellyn -- Where Unicorns Dream


----------



## Gr3iz

Gandalf -- Refuge Island


----------



## Professionalgirl

I keep waking up at exactly 8:15 every morning like clockwork so I decided to play "Taking Care of Business" (Bachman Turner Overdrive) The lerics state "You wake up every morning and take it 8:15 into the city."


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Cream -- The Ultimate Cream - Disk 2 (album)


Speaking of cream. I like Godley and Creme "Cry"


----------



## Professionalgirl

Here is a creepy song for Friday the 13nth. It's about pupil enlargement when light is directly shining in one's eyes. The myth represents demon possession. Below is a video about demon possession. I know it's just a myth but I like to have fun with this theory.


----------



## Gr3iz

Popa Chubby -- Long Way Home


----------



## Gr3iz

Rev. Billy C. Wirtz Featuring The Nighthawks -- Mama Was a Deadhead


----------



## Gr3iz

Roadrunners -- One Scotch, One Bourbon, One Beer


----------



## Gr3iz

Robert Johnson -- I Believe I'll Dust My Broom


----------



## Gr3iz

Rod Piazza - Little Southern Lady


----------



## bartino11

Michael Gray - The Weekend Radio Edit


----------



## Gr3iz

Sammy Mayfield -- Blues By The Bushel


----------



## Gr3iz

Scottyboy Daniel Blues Band -- Educated Fool


----------



## Gr3iz

Shemekia Copeland -- Wild, Wild Woman


----------



## Gr3iz

Slim Bawb & The Fabulous Stumpgrinders -- Old Blind Willie


----------



## Gr3iz

Smokey Wilson -- You Know What My Body Needs


----------



## Gr3iz

Sonny Boy Williamson & The Yardbirds -- Pontiac Blues


----------



## steppenwolf

when the levee breaks


----------



## steppenwolf

clear light mr blue 1967


----------



## steppenwolf

* Cowsills - The Rain, The Park and Other Things (Live)*


----------



## steppenwolf

billy cowsill


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical music on the local FM dial


----------



## steppenwolf

2twenty2 said:


> Classical music on the local FM dial


my fm fades in and out

is it on pandoora?


----------



## 2twenty2

steppenwolf said:


> *my fm fades in and out*
> 
> is it on pandoora?


WNED Classical 94.5FM

*I have an outdoor FM antenna that claims to have an 80 mile range. Its connected to the receiver by rg6 cable to help omit/reduce any interference. All the FM stations I get come in crystal clear.*


----------



## Professionalgirl

The Teddy bear song reminds me of my dad when he sold MTA Truck Driving Lessons. My dad passed away as I posted in one of the forums approximately 19 years ago on Thanksgiving Eve.


----------



## 2twenty2

Classic rock on the local FM dial


----------



## bartino11

Wallows - Are You Bored Yet


----------



## lochlomonder

Any time I play this, it just has to be at a face-melting volume. Anything else is simply unacceptable


----------



## 2twenty2

lochlomonder said:


> Any time I play this, it just has to be at a face-melting volume. Anything else is simply unacceptable


*AC⚡DC *


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> *AC⚡DC *


ACDC is my husbands all time favorite band!


----------



## Professionalgirl

My husband and I just set up our snowman tree and he is so cute!

I placed lit blue bow ties on our snowman tree and he looks so adorable all lit up with original lights as well!🥰

So I am listening to Rockin Around the Christmas Tree by Brenda Lee.


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical music on the local FM dial.


----------



## 2twenty2

I'm not a jazz fan but at the moment I'm listening to jazz on the local FM dial


----------



## Cookiegal

Nikita - Elton John.


----------



## Cookiegal

Fancy - Reba McEntire.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Nikita - Elton John.


I Listen to Elton John on occasion. I like Yellow Brick Road, Little Genie, Don't go Breaking My Heart, Candle in the Wind and others.


----------



## bartino11

Miki Matsubara - Stay With Me


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm going to miss my family this year because of Covid-19 so i'm playing "Blue Christmas" by Elvis Presley.


----------



## Professionalgirl

"Jingle Bell Rock" by Bobby Helms. Jingle Bell Rock


----------



## Professionalgirl

I am posting one more video that's funny. "Grandma Got Run over by a Reindeer." That's me! I'm the grandma who got run over by a reindeer!!That's just my luck!


----------



## Spandexer

Learning to dance Goth....


----------



## Spandexer

STP - Heaven & Hot Rods


----------



## Spandexer

The Police - Synchronicity II


----------



## Spandexer

The Police - Can't Stand Losing You


----------



## Spandexer

RHCP - Warped


----------



## Spandexer

RHCP - By the Way


----------



## Spandexer

Foo Fighters - My Hero


----------



## Spandexer

Foo Fighters - Pretender


----------



## Spandexer

Audioslave - Original Fire


----------



## Spandexer

Audioslave - Show Me How to Live


----------



## Spandexer

Pearl Jam - GO


----------



## Spandexer

Pearl Jam - Life Wasted


----------



## Spandexer

Killing Joke - Inferno


----------



## Spandexer

Killing Joke - Asteroid


----------



## Spandexer

White Zombie - Electric Head, Pt. 2 (After Dark Mix)


----------



## Spandexer

White Zombie - Daredevil


----------



## Spandexer

RATM - Ashes in the Fall


----------



## Spandexer

RATM - Testify


----------



## Cookiegal

Spandexer,

Kindly refer to the forum flooding rules, in particular the bold parts, which states:


> (Applies only to Community Forums, not to technical forums.) While we do not want to discourage members from participating in discussions, to be fair to all members *we must limit the number of new *threads and* posts created by the same member to prevent "forum flooding."* As a rule of thumb, you should strive to limit starting new threads on average to no more than 3 or 4 new threads per week. You should also* try to avoid replying excessively to the same thread when no other member is participating in the discussion*. We will enforce the "spirit" rather than the "letter" of the rule. As an example, you may want to post 6 good threads in a week and only one or two the next week. Please be considerate of other members when deciding to start a new thread. Do a search of threads that already exist-chances are you will find one that covers your "new" topic.


Please keep this in mind in the future and give others a chance to post in between. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Spandexer

Yes, maam.


----------



## Cookiegal

Spandexer said:


> Yes, maam.


😫There's that ma'am thing again. But I won't hold it against you. 😁


----------



## bartino11

Toto - Africa


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today is my brother in law's 53rd Birthday so i'm playing his favorite band Ozzy "I'm just a Dreamer"


----------



## Professionalgirl

It is now past 12:00Am and it is My beautiful Christmas Angel's (Daughter) Birthday!💖💝🎂🍦🥳
I am playing my daughters favorite, Shania Twain.


----------



## RT

Having watched Oblivion lately, had to pull this one up 
Just for the stunning sustain at ~1:47 mark....I mean that guitar effect was custom made, and perhaps only used effectivly only for this song...
and it's LOTR Hobbit references ...

Uh, I don't look at the flashy vid, just listen...
to perhaps John Paul Jones finest bass work.. 
@valis  and @Gr3iz
think you may have heard it, but it's been awhile?
 
And because @ekim68 should reflect


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm trying the best I can to make my Christmas Angel''s Birthday special but it's difficult considering the pandemic and my daughter is on the other side of the US in West Coast AZ while i'm on the East Coast in PA so i'm playing "In The Arms of the Angel." Sarah Mclaughlin. My daughter and granddaughters are miles away.


----------



## ohhiitslevi

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Professionalgirl

Magic Man by Heart. This is one of my favorite bands. <3


----------



## Professionalgirl

I absolutely Love this song. It brings a beautiful memory I shared with my children when they were young, and attended the Christmas Eve service and when we arrived back home I played this song to my children.💖


----------



## ohhiitslevi

Lo-fi playlists


----------



## bartino11

R&B mix on Spotify


----------



## Professionalgirl

This song relates to racial issues and how they can be resolved. "Ebony and Ivory" (Paul McCartney & Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Professionalgirl

Abba-I have a dream


----------



## 2twenty2

Do You Love Me?


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Do You Love Me?


Hi 2Twenty2, I love the song by the contours. It reminds me of the famous movie every women loves and that's Dirty Dancing and my all time favorite movie. I enjoyed the video. I think its cute in case your wondering why I laughed.


----------



## Professionalgirl

This song I am about to play expresses how a person feels when they assist another member inn this forum, and knowingly you helped another human being resolve issues. I feel like a real pro with a well accomplished goal. It is certainly a self confidence booster!! 🤩

"Flash Dance. What a Feeling!" (Irene Cara)


----------



## bartino11

Khalid - Free Spirit


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical music on the local FM dial


----------



## lochlomonder

I was pulled away from my lunch hour yesterday, which I'd just begun, when I was called by a rather obstreperous user. Two hours later, after dealing with a whole lot of willful ignorance, I played this as a form of catharsis.


----------



## Gr3iz

lochlomonder said:


> I was pulled away from my lunch hour yesterday, which I'd just begun, when I was called by a rather obstreperous user.


Worse than that, you were pulled out of the game! You missed your debut ... Hopefully next week, Colin.

J. J. Cale --_ I Feel Like the Blues_


----------



## lochlomonder

I know, Mark! I was just settling down for some fun and then my cell-phone rang. I wish I could turn it off for a while, but that's the nature of the beast in my line of work. Next time!


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical music on the local FM dial


----------



## Gr3iz

lochlomonder said:


> I know, Mark! I was just settling down for some fun and then my cell-phone rang. I wish I could turn it off for a while


I always took my lunch out to my car to eat. Out of sight/out of mind ... ;-) And, I never had a cellphone until after I retired!

James Cotton -- _Woke Up This Morning_


----------



## Gr3iz

Jesse James --_ I Can Do Bad All By Myself_


----------



## Brigham

Rach 2 (Kissin)


----------



## steppenwolf

*Elton John - Ticking (1974) With Lyrics!*
85,212 views


----------



## steppenwolf

*Wanna Grow Up To Be A Politician - The Byrds*
9,849 views

https://www.youtube.co m/watch?v=sgOxOwPtszY


----------



## Professionalgirl

Here is a rare special of mine that I don't normally listen too. I am posting this song because I am pursuing my favorite hobby today after a week of absence. Monday is so good to me today! 

Monday, Monday (Mamas and The Papas)


----------



## Gr3iz

Phil Lesh & Friends -- _Friend of the Devil_


----------



## Professionalgirl

I have two videos to discuss. One is about a coronavirus post by Karen. "The Couple who were out past the curfew and the women walking her husband on a leash like as if he were a dog."

I thought "People are Strange by the Doors would be the perfect song for this. 





Another video is for this time of the year as we approach Valentines Day. One of my favorite romantic video clip and movie plays a song "Cry to Me in the background with a Dirty Dancing Scene."


----------



## Gr3iz

Ronnie Wood -- _Mad Lad_


----------



## Spandexer

lochlomonder said:


> I was pulled away from my lunch hour yesterday, which I'd just begun, when I was called by a rather obstreperous user. Two hours later, after dealing with a whole lot of willful ignorance, I played this as a form of catharsis.


Obstreperous = cool word! 😎

NIN - Copy of A





Hey Mark! o/


----------



## lochlomonder

A great song and a great band, @Spandexer.

I was a huge Gary Numan fan back in the day, and NIN's cover of "Cars" is storming!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Just Valentines Day romance. "I put a spell on you by Annie Lennox 50 Shades of Grey Theme cover."


----------



## Professionalgirl

I hope I am not pushing it too far with this post. I wanted to edit the previous post but its too late so I am posting an enhanced sound version of the Dirty Dancing theme "Cry to me" by (Solomon Burke)


----------



## Gr3iz

Peter Green - _Travellin' Riverside Blues_

Hey Spandexer! How goes man?


----------



## Firehammer

One Of Many Fantastic Albums!!


----------



## Cookiegal

It wasn't too late to edit Tina. It looks like you edited and then deleted the post for some reason.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> It wasn't too late to edit Tina. It looks like you edited and then deleted the post for some reason.


Thanks Karen, I had to delete a couple of times because I thought I had the wrong link twice for some reason.


----------



## Firehammer

(254) Michael Jackson - Who Is It (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Gr3iz

Mississippi John Hurt -- _Monday Morning Blues_


----------



## Firehammer

Great Album In HD, Super Nice, Everyone like the king of pop?


----------



## Gr3iz

Firehammer said:


> Everyone like the king of pop?


Sorry. Not at all ... I guess that's why they make Coke and Pepsi ... ;-)

Old Chicago Blues Band -- _Bad Attitude_


----------



## Gr3iz

John Entwistle -- _What Kind of People are They?_


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny & Edgar Winter -- _Soul Man_


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical music on the local FM dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Grushecky And The Houserockers -- _Coming Home_ -- (Whole album)


----------



## Professionalgirl

Bonnie Raitt, "Something to Talk About" and "Stupid Cupid" by Mandy Moore.


----------



## 2twenty2

Rolling Stone's Magazine 500 Greatest Songs
Disc1
Disc2
Disc3
Disc4


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Winter -- Jack Daniels Kind of Day (album)


----------



## Professionalgirl

My dad loved Johnny Cash and so do I. I am playing one of his favorites since his Birthday is the day after Valentines Day. My dad was a private detective so private eyes is thrown into the mix. "I walk the Line and Private Eyes" By Johnny Cash and Daryl Hall and John Oats.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kenny Wayne Shepherd --_ I'm a King Bee_


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical music on the local FM dial


----------



## Professionalgirl

Wicked Games by Chris Isaak. I would also post Sea of Love by Honey drippers but that would probably exceed my limit.


----------



## 2twenty2

Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## 2twenty2

Enya


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Eric Burdon & The Animals


I absolutely love Eric Burdon and all of his music. I think he is a very attractive man. <3


----------



## 2twenty2

The Moody Blues


----------



## 2twenty2

Iron Butterfly (Long version)


----------



## 2twenty2

Led Zeppelin


----------



## 2twenty2

AC⚡DC


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical Music


----------



## Gr3iz

Leo Kottke -- _The Tennessee Toad_


----------



## Gr3iz

Lesley West -- _Born Under a Bad Sign_


----------



## Gr3iz

Little Elmore Reed Blues Band --_ I Love You_


----------



## lunarlander

The Way You Look Tonight


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> AC⚡DC


Wow! 2Twenty2, You overdid yourself with this one! My husband's favorite band is ACDC!


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> Wow! 2Twenty2, You overdid yourself with this one! My husband's favorite band is ACDC!


----------



## Gr3iz

Jefferson Airplane from the new Woodstock collection, Back to the Garden.


----------



## 2twenty2

The Doors > Riders on the Storm





People are Strange


----------



## 2twenty2

The Doors





The Doors Morrison Hotel


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> The Doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Doors Morrison Hotel


Great music 2Twenty2, I also enjoy the doors and listen to the band all the time.


----------



## lochlomonder

I love this cover version. RIP, Chris.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes -- _Long Distance Runaround_


----------



## 2twenty2

Kenny Rogers and the First Edition
Just Dropped In (To See What Condition My Condition Was In)


----------



## lunarlander

Sixteen tons


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today is my niece on my husband's side's Birthday today. I'm not sure what kind of music she is into so I am playing the Traditional Happy Birthday song. She would be about age 28.


----------



## Professionalgirl

"Here Comes the Rain Again." (by Annie Lennox.) This video was filmed in Aberdeen Scotland. I enjoy the beautiful architectural landscape scenery in this video.


----------



## Professionalgirl

One more I would like to mention. Since I won the bet when deciding between my husband and kids which golden girl would survive the longest. I picked Betty White so I am playing "Still thee Same." By (Bob Seger)


----------



## RT

Impressed with the diverse musical tastes y'all have...
eclectic selections... 

But as I stir from a 20 wink nap, ACDC's Thunderstruck has been overly used, much like thier Back in Black...


Professionalgirl said:


> Wow! 2Twenty2, You overdid yourself with this one! My husband's favorite band is ACDC!





2twenty2 said:


>


Let me offer two alternative versions you may have wondered about.
Riiight 

Tina, this one's for you...
just some guys hangin' out somewhere on Earth...

Number 2, this version is for you because there's 2 involved...


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Impressed with the diverse musical tastes y'all have...
> eclectic selections...
> 
> But as I stir from a 20 wink nap, ACDC's Thunderstruck has been overly used, much like thier Back in Black...
> 
> Let me offer two alternative versions you may have wondered about.
> Riiight
> 
> Tina, this one's for you...
> just some guys hangin' out somewhere on Earth...
> 
> Number 2, this version is for you because there's 2 involved...


Those guys didn't sound bad at all. My husband and I listened together and we both enjoyed the country version.


----------



## renegade600

Listening to the old time radio show, The Shadow 

Some of the old time radio shows from the 30's are actually good listening. Even the commercials are fun to listen to.


----------



## Professionalgirl

"With or Without You" (By U2) Just because I enjoy the beautiful sound affects.


----------



## lunarlander

Old favorite:


----------



## valis

Strummer and the Mescaleros - Redemption Song

The fact that my 16 yr old son has this on his playlist makes me very happy.


----------



## 2twenty2

ZZ Top Sharp Dressed Man





Thanks Randy! (RT)
Whole Lotta Love





Thunderstruck





Born to Be Wild





Mozart - Metallica


----------



## 2twenty2

Bohemian Rhapsody





Kashmir Led Zeppelin - Epic Symphonic Rock





Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistible





MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kashmir Led Zeppelin - Epic Symphonic Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This


I like just about all of them 2Twenty2. I have Simply irresistible on the Valentines Day playlist and "You cant touch this"' on the back to school playlist. I have ACDC on my husband's Birthday list. Sharp dressed man is a good one as well.


----------



## 2twenty2

Heart - Crazy On You





Heart - Barracuda





HEART - Magic Man


----------



## 2twenty2

Heart - What About Love?





Heart - Alone





Heart - All I Wanna Do Is Make Love To You


----------



## 2twenty2

Eurythmics - Would I Lie to You?





Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams





Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again


----------



## 2twenty2

Ice Ice Baby





Tone Loc - Funky Cold Medina


----------



## 2twenty2

Django Unchained - Django





DJANGO UNCHAINED - His name is King


----------



## Gr3iz

Buddy Guy -- _She's Nineteen Years Old_


----------



## RT

There are some days that seem so bass-ackward...
hard to know what to do, which path to follow.

This is more a watch than a listen, but ya can't do one without the other


----------



## RT

@2twenty2
RE: Sweet Dreams

 

Highlighted comment

on YouTube, by Randy T. Scarecrow who said 6 years ago

When the vocal and strings come in at about the 28-30 second mark, sing to yourself "Sweet Dreams Are Made of These..." and follow the tempo... Works pretty well up to the 50 sec mark, Lather, rinse, repeat, ad lib 

I'll call that observation me tootin'n my own horn there, but seemingly 21 other folks agreed - and maybe sung it like that in their own shower, where it all sounds good, all the time.


----------



## renegade600

Currently listening to Fablehaven, Book 4 -Secrets of the Dragon Sanctuary.


----------



## Spandexer

Sons of Kahless!


----------



## RT

Spandexer said:


> Sons of Kahless!


Q'pla, dude ...

Re:
Here's something else to consider before ye feast on Heart of Targ


----------



## Professionalgirl

2twenty2 said:


> Heart - Crazy On You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart - Barracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEART - Magic Man


Now you are getting into my favorites. Heart is one of my favorites. I listen to these girls all the time.


----------



## Spandexer

RT said:


> Q'pla, dude ...
> 
> Re:
> Here's something else to consider before ye feast on Heart of Targ


LOL! Wow! Thanks for that, RT. MajQa'!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Today Just before midnight tonight was my nephew's 25th Birthday so I celebrated with a few songs and rolling rock beer.


----------



## Professionalgirl

It's okay to let your hair down once in awhile as long as you exercise excellent self discipline and you don't overdo it. I thin on rare occasions it's okay to acquire a mild tipsy unlike the girls in this video. I am far more mature than this and passed to the age of maturity and can function well in society.

(Link to inappropriate video removed by Administrator.)


----------



## Professionalgirl

Kenny Rodgers, The Gambler.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tina,

I've removed the link to the video in your post no. 1,986. YouTube has placed an over 18 age restriction on it which is why you have to log in to YouTube to prove your age and view it. This site is PG13 and as such the content is not appropriate so it was removed..


----------



## 2twenty2

Professionalgirl said:


> Now you are getting into my favorites. Heart is one of my favorites. I listen to these girls all the time.


One of my favourites too


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Tina,
> 
> I've removed the link to the video in your post no. 1,986. YouTube has placed an over 18 age restriction on it which is why you have to log in to YouTube to prove your age and view it. This site is PG13 and as such the content is not appropriate so it was removed..


I apologize Karen, I won't let it happen again. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## valis

Happy St Patricks Day!


----------



## Firehammer

Santana: Maria.


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local FM dial
(Bach, Chopin etc)


----------



## Professionalgirl

This time I am posting something comical. My husband and I heard an owl this morning and my husband stated that he was going to shake him down from the tree for disturbing his sleep so I am posting "Who are you by the who" and Who made who by ACDC" ACDC is my husband's favorite band. It appears as if the owl in the tree was just imitating our favorite music for us. The owl in the video looks down and up again and states "Really you want to shake me down from the tree? You big bully.


----------



## 2twenty2

Thriller


----------



## Professionalgirl

We are experiencing a Gale warning in the area that I reside since I live near The Great Lakes! Though this song mentions the incorrect month of November, the environmental impacts are similar. 
*"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lightfoot (HD w/ Lyrics)*


----------



## 2twenty2

Enya - Only Time (Official 4K Music Video)


----------



## Tildy

just timeless talent....


----------



## Gr3iz

The Samantha Fish Blues Band -- Live Bait (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local FM dial


----------



## Spandexer

Metallica - FUEL


----------



## 2twenty2

Got the patio door open and listening to the sounds of nature 👍 🐦🦝🦊🐰🦌🦃🦆


----------



## Gr3iz

Rick Derringer -- _Killing Floor_

Hey Spandexer! How's it going?


----------



## RT

Ya know, folks love to sing in the shower and was going to sing along with the Diva's performance in The Fifth Element heard live HERE and said to be not possible for human vocal chords.

Yes well everything's impossible... until it isn't...

Anyway, so almost nearly drowning in mine own wet straws, sang along with this here:






There's a slow version and this Earl Scruggs version and there's lyrics you can gurgle in the shower, sink or swim


----------



## Gr3iz

Foghat -- _Too Late the Hero_


----------



## Tildy

*Henryk Górecki Symphony no. 3 - Dawn Upshaw (soprano); David Zinman & London Sinfonietta*


----------



## Gr3iz

Eric Clapton and the Yardbirds -- _For Your Love_


----------



## Professionalgirl

My husband's Birthday was yesterday and we ordered take out from Russel's Restaurant (A Local Country Diner), and brought a few very nice gifts. He is a fisherman so I purchased a new fishing rod and a couple of lore's. I purchased his and her kayak and went fishing at a state park. One was pink and the other was blue. I purchased a nice sofa that he was eying up for some time and played all of his favorite music. My husband's favorite band is ACDC but substituting ACDC with one of my husband's other favorites to make it a bit cleaner. April Wine "Say Hello."


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical music on the local FM dial


----------



## 2twenty2

Country & Western on the local FM dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Willie Dixon & Johnny Winter -- _Spoonful_


----------



## 2twenty2

Soft rock on the local FM dial


----------



## 2twenty2

Talk radio on the local AM dial


----------



## 2twenty2

The Jeff Healey Band - While My Guitar Gently Weeps





The Jeff Healey Band - Angel Eyes





The Jeff Healey Band Live at Montreux





The Jeff Healey Band - Live In Belgium





The Jeff Healey Band - live at Nottoden


----------



## Tildy

soothing stuff...


----------



## Gr3iz

Monte Montgomery - _Soul Of A Man_


----------



## Professionalgirl

The last few weeks were extremely busy for me as I had a few Birthdays and a marriage proposal to celebrate! My oldest niece was proposed to by her significant other in a sweet manner. He wrote in his diary and slyly slid his diary in her direction hoping she would notice the secret he was keeping from her. The secrete revealed that he wants to marry her, so his proposal was revealed! I observed a connection between the two for quite some time, and observed the interactions between the two for a couple of years and determined that he is a good man and treats her like a princess and is the perfect match for each other! I was so excited that I am gaining a nephew and welcomed him to our family! Here is a song that reveals their love for each other.






Here is a Birthday Song by Mini Mouse for my three year old granddaughter who's birthday was on April 19nth and resembles The Gerber Baby. She is such a precious doll.🥰


----------



## Professionalgirl

One more song and that's it for me. This is one of my rare specials. "Build Me Up Buttercup" by The Foundations.


----------



## 2twenty2

Golden Oldies on the local FM dial


----------



## Tildy

for classical fans


----------



## Gr3iz

Leslie West -- _I Put A Spell On You_


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local FM dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Grand Funk Railroad --_ I Don't Have to Sing the Blues Tonight_


----------



## 2twenty2

Talk Radio on the local AM dial


----------



## 2twenty2

Catch Us If You Can




Because


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local FM dial


----------



## Tildy

*R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Official Music Video)




*


----------



## 2twenty2

At the moment, nature, the birds singing outside


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local FM dial


----------



## 2twenty2

🐦 Got the windows and doors open listening to the birds singing and chirping 🐦


----------



## Tildy

the greatRoberta Flack


----------



## Gr3iz

Warren Zevon -- _Lawyers, Guns and Money _


----------



## 2twenty2

Golden Oldies on the local FM dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Chris Duarte Group -- _More Boogie_


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on TV OTA (sub-channel of local tv station)


----------



## Tildy

*Theme From Schindler's List (Reprise)*


----------



## Gr3iz

Eddie 'Guitar Slim' Jones -- _The Things That I Used To Do_


----------



## Gr3iz

Eric Gales -- _Freedom From My Demons_


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local FM dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Ghost Town Blues Band -- _Nothin' But Time_


----------



## 2twenty2

Classic rock on the local FM dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnnie Bassett & The Blues Insurgents -- _Drink Muddy Water_

And other assorted blues tunes ...


----------



## Tildy

The marvellous Ravel's Bolero on classical FM


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Winter -- Highway 61 Revisited


----------



## RT

Well, because I'm not feelin' too good myself....

Live in Berlin


----------



## Gr3iz

L. C. 'Good Rockin' Robinson -- _Can't Be A Winner_


----------



## RT

Well it's me birthday (whoop-de-hah  ) and a surprising gift came from YouTube in a random fashion. You have to be both old enough and young enough to appreciate this.
An excellent edit!
If you don't believe it, just watch...






sorta makes me want to but a second couch


----------



## Tildy

RT said:


> Well it's me birthday (whoop-de-hah  ) and a surprising gift came from YouTube in a random fashion. You have to be both old enough and young enough to appreciate this.
> An excellent edit!
> If you don't believe it, just watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorta makes me want to but a second couch


Love those old movie dance videos
Belated Happy Birthday🧁


----------



## Cookiegal

Great video! Belated Happy Birthday wishes from me too.


----------



## 2twenty2

Happy Birthday RT!


----------



## Tildy

great boogie woogie

https://1funny.com/two-guys-in-a-pub-plays-the-boogie-woogie/


----------



## 2twenty2

Classic rock on the local FM dial


----------



## Tildy

an awesome twosome


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local FM dial


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Classic rock on the local FM dial





2twenty2 said:


> Classical on the local FM dial


One post says Classic Rock, one says just Classical.... on FM to boot!
I am liking both versions, whatever they be to you!  

However, not many appreciate an orchestra made of ukuleles than capture a classic movie theme...


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> One post says Classic Rock, one says just Classical.... on FM to boot!
> I am liking both versions, whatever they be to you!


Classical - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_music

Classic Rock - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classic_rock


----------



## 2twenty2

Hard Rock on the local FM dial

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_music_styles


----------



## 2twenty2

C&W on the local FM dial


----------



## RT

I don't know where to post this, but I prolly did somewhere else...

When my best friend retired, I told him ...
Don't Let This Happen To You .

But it kinda sorta happened to him and me without being the famous part ....
your kids just gripe at you for being slow... 🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

The Allman Brothers Band - 2003 08 10 Alltel Pavilion At Walnut Creek Raleigh, NC


----------



## RT

Well thank you for that man, that is way off the track when I think about that band.
I saw the Allman guys live in Chattanooga in a gym, (Deuane was there then)

one of the best music venues I've experienced, and folks still talk about it to this day.


----------



## Gr3iz

You are most welcome Randy! Lucky you! Musta been a cool show! 

If you like the Allman Brothers Band, you ought to like these guys, too ...

Gov't Mule - 2009-06-13 Bonnaroo Music Festival, Manchester, TN


----------



## RT

Gonna skip the jokes about the Gov mule, if you get my drift 
Know of them fo' sure!

Back in the day also saw Kansas live, after they were on The Midnight Special TV show.
(remember that?)
T'was a concert in the round, same gym as the Allamans, really nice guys, got meet the Robby, briefly.
The most peaceful laid back group that didn't ramp the speakers up to 11 
The place had smokey aroma, but no fire alarms ensued 

.


----------



## Spandexer

I was struck with this very pretty song and the lead singer has a such a beautiful voice, when suddenly...Death Metal?






Hey Mark! RT! o/


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Spandexer! Long time ...

Matt 'Guitar' Murphy - The Blues Don't Bother Me! (album)


----------



## Tildy

George Gershwin..Rhapsody in Blue....magical mix of classic and jazz.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mississippi Mud -- _Folsom Prison Blues_


----------



## Spandexer

The Bolshoi - Away


----------



## valis

Cinderella - Shelter Me


Love those lyrics


----------



## Tildy

The beautiful soundtrack by John Barry from the movie 'Somewhere in Time'


----------



## Gr3iz

The Paul Butterfield Blues Band - _Get Out Of My Life, Woman_


----------



## Gr3iz

Peter Green -- _Oh Well (Part 1 and Part 2)_ With Fleetwood Mac


----------



## RT

I can't seem to get enough of this excellent cover of Miracles Out of Nowhere


----------



## Gr3iz

Reese Wynans -- Crossfire


----------



## Blu_86

Big things going down. Give it a listen.


----------



## RT

Blu_86
You just gave me the Blues, like I didn't need them/haven't got them already  
This sounds like right up Gr3iz's alley, eh?


----------



## RT

Been on a Kansas kick lately somehow so found this live one:
and btw was it you that said....?


----------



## Tildy

The Piano Guys

*Let It Go (Disney's "Frozen") Vivaldi's Winter - The Piano Guys*


----------



## RT

@Tildy 
If you like the Piano Guys, Vivaldi and the Jason Bourne films check this out


----------



## Tildy

RT said:


> @Tildy
> If you like the Piano Guys, Vivaldi and the Jason Bourne films check this out


Just great !!..They are a class unto themselves...thanks👏


----------



## eddie5659

Eric Clapton - Slowhand 35th Anniversary


----------



## RT

Tildy said:


> They are a class unto themselves...


Agreed! 
I've come to appreciate those guys quite a bit!
Here's one of the first things that drew me to them, though I thought it was a sappy sorta song til I saw this...





In their later videos the cinematography became excellent and the sound is always top notch


----------



## Tildy

RT said:


> Agreed!
> I've come to appreciate those guys quite a bit!
> Here's one of the first things that drew me to them, though I thought it was a sappy sorta song til I saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In their later videos the cinematography became excellent and the sound is always top notch


Love it. As an older person ...well , they make me feel so alive.!
My local classical radio station has been playing their stuff for a few years but it is good to see them perform. Great bunch. So talented. Got another older friend hooked on them . Sent him link to Pachelbel's 'Canon' at a wedding reception to start him off.....
Just Good Fun with good music !


----------



## Tildy

Piano Guys Latest

https://thepianoguys.com


----------



## valis

Son sent me this pic...pretty sure I done good as Dad....


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> You just gave me the Blues, like I didn't need them/haven't got them already
> This sounds like right up Gr3iz's alley, eh?


Got that right, Randy! Good tune!

Right now listening to Roy Buchanan -- _Ramon's Blues_


----------



## Tildy

A precious oldie

https://www.theretrosite.com/uploads/videos/6c636bd484d7.mp4


----------



## RT

Some how, unlikely as it may be, I like this version better than the official version.
Maybe it's because I heard it first at that movies' end credits...
But anyway..


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnnie Johnson -- Johnnie B. Bad


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Johnnie B. Bad


Ain't there some guy around here that almost nearly, but not quite hardly, goes by that name or sommat? 

I've likely posted this before, some where, out there.... but there does exist
The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain


----------



## valis

X - 4th of July


----------



## Gr3iz

John Lee Hooker -- I Love You Honey


----------



## RT

This belongs here and Watching thread...
For anyone that's played Tomb Raider and/or Prince of Persia
a classic Broadway tune


----------



## Gr3iz

Koko Taylor -- I'd Rather Go Blind (powerful rendition!)


----------



## Skivvywaver

Humble Pie. 30 days in the hole.

Thanks again Zuck.


----------



## Skivvywaver

I've been banned more this summer than I have been allowed on. This time I was talking about BB gun fights we had 47-48 years ago and the fact that I would shoot you in the back IF you shot me and run away. It was a joke but it was true. 
This world is becoming too sensitive. I never grew up and went on a shooting rampage...yet.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Ain't there some guy around here that almost nearly, but not quite hardly, goes by that name or sommat?


I think in his case the "bad" is silent but we all know it's there just the same.


----------



## Spandexer

BBC version of Beat City by The Flowerpot Men


----------



## Gr3iz

Junior Wells -- Good Morning Little Schoolgirl

Hey Spandexer! Long time, brother!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Junior Wells -- Good Morning Little Schoolgirl


Johnny Winter did a good version of that one too


----------



## Spandexer

The Goo Goo Dolls - We are the Normal







Gr3iz said:


> Hey Spandexer! Long time, brother!


Yo Mark! Good to seeya!


----------



## Gr3iz

Robert ''Jr'' Lockwood - Rambling On My Mind



RT said:


> Johnny Winter did a good version of that one too


So many did, including Ten Years After. It's a blues staple, kinda like Stormy Monday.


----------



## Firehammer

Nightwish: Wishes To Eternity Live 2004 SACD Hybrid FLAC, wonderful album by the kings of Symphonic Metal IMHO


----------



## Gr3iz

Billy Joel - _New York State of Mind_


----------



## Tildy

just great guitar and voice


----------



## renegade600

The movie was over so I restarted Fablehaven Book 2 from audible.


----------



## Gr3iz

Boz Scaggs -- _Hard Times_


----------



## Spandexer

The Untouchables - Free Yourself


----------



## Gr3iz

Buffalo Springfield -- _Bluebird_

Hey Spandexer! How goes, Bro?


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local fm dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Dr. Hook -- _Sylvia's Mother_


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Dr. Hook -- _Sylvia's Mother_


I had forgotten all about that song. It's a sad one.


----------



## Gr3iz

'Tis. But, a couple songs later came _Roland the Roadie and Gertrude the Groupie_ and _Freakin' at the Freakers Ball_, not to mention _Cover of the Rolling Stone_, so ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Fats Domino -- _Blueberry Hill_


----------



## valis

Me First and the Gimme Gimmes - Sloop John B


Punk makes everything sooo much better.


----------



## valis

X - 4th of July


----------



## Gr3iz

Harry Chapin -- _Old College Avenue_
Feeling a bit nostalgic. This takes me back ...


----------



## Shellae

Enya- Aniron (extended/ 34 minutes looped audio ecstacy )


----------



## Gr3iz

Georgia Satellites -- _Games People Play_


----------



## Spandexer

Yo Mark! o/

The Prodigy - First Warning


----------



## Spandexer

VH - Light up the Sky


----------



## Iamtiredoftech

Ozzy Osbourne - "Crazy Train"





The Doobie Brothers - "Listen To The Music"





Red-Hot Chili Peppers - "Snow" (Live)


----------



## Gr3iz

John Fogerty - _Born On The Bayou _(Live)


----------



## Iamtiredoftech

Carlos Santana - "Smooth" (Live)





Madonna - "La Isla Bonita"





Styx - "Come Sail Away"


----------



## Spandexer

*The Beat - I Confess*


----------



## Spandexer

She Wants Revenge - These Things


----------



## Iamtiredoftech

Magic System - "Tu es fou"





Magic System - "Tu es fou" (paroles)=(lyrics)





_*https://www.musixmatch.com/lyrics/Magic-System/Tu-es-fou*_
_"...Tu es fou; nous aussi on est fou..."
("...You're crazy; we're crazy, too...") _

The Youngbloods - "Get Together"


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Banamassa -- _The Ghost of Macon Jones_

https://jbonamassa.com/features/sun...8Q7xy8uUoqVOUBXn8xzhbrV-u9ODi3mPPBa4mpZ0IRzBQ


----------



## valis

Dude can play, can't he?


----------



## Spandexer

Killing Joke - Twilight of the Mortal


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Dude can play, can't he?


Got that right!

Keith Richards & The X-pensive Winos - _Take It So Hard_


----------



## HOBOcs

*Gordon Lightfoot - Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald*


----------



## Gr3iz

Patti Smith Group -- _Gloria_


----------



## Spandexer

Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At


----------



## Spandexer

Sugar Ray - RPM


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local fm dial


----------



## Tildy

one of my old favs


----------



## Gr3iz

Ram Jam -- _Black Betty_


----------



## Spandexer

Found *Jincheng Zhang - Shot* while watching Bad Drivers & Driving Mistakes on Youtube. The song was playing in a big rig with a dash cam.


----------



## Tildy

in Perfect Harmony


----------



## Gr3iz

Walter Trout -- _She Takes More Than She Gives_ (feat. John Mayall)


----------



## HOBOcs

Gerry & The Pacemakers "Don't Let The Sun Catch You Crying"


----------



## 2twenty2

Olena UUTAi. The Call of Shaman


----------



## mohittomar13

*Punjabi, Hindi, and English Songs *_(benefits of knowing many languages )_

Kasooti Degree by_ Sharry Singh Mann (Punjabi)_
Hymn for the Weekend by_ Coldplay (English)_
Kabeera by _Pritam (Hindi)_
Badtameez Dil by_ Pritam (Hindi)_
Time Table by _Kulwinder Singh (Punjabi)_
Pendu by _Amrinder Gill (Punjabi)_
Rang de Basanti by _AR Rehman (Hindi)

and Imagine Dragons, Green Day_


----------



## 2twenty2

Olena UUTAi


----------



## Firehammer

Their best Live Performance IMHO.


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local fm dial


----------



## 2twenty2

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - The Lost Christmas Eve


----------



## eddie5659

Best of the Eagles, and first song had me belting out at the top of my voice at 6.30am today.....Hotel California


----------



## valis

eddie5659 said:


> Best of the Eagles, and first song had me belting out at the top of my voice at 6.30am today.....Hotel California


Love that album. Dad and I had to drive from Colorado to Cali and back and had that album, best of the Beach Boys, and Elton John for the entire trip.

Mine is still 'Take It Easy'....can't help but to sing along with that.


----------



## eddie5659

KMFDM - Paradise

Doing an emergency soup as I found a leaking bag of veg in the fridge, so need music to help me along


----------



## eddie5659

And of course, a full clean of the fridge 😡


----------



## Spandexer

TrackTribe - Brigade


----------



## mohittomar13

*Hindi love songs* 

Maula Mere _~ by Roop Kumar (Beautiful voice and lyrics)_
Muskurane ~ _by Arijit Singh_
Mast Magan ~ _by Arijit Singh_
Agneepath ~ _by Sonu Nigam_
Tum he ~ _by Arijit Singh_
Banjaara ~ _by Siddhartha Malhotra_


----------



## Spandexer

Joe Jackson - Steppin' Out


----------



## Spandexer

The Psychedelic Furs - Love My Way


----------



## 2twenty2

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - The Christmas Attic


----------



## eddie5659

Inherited my mum's cd's so I've found a new singer I never knew I would like, even though she played it a lot, so tonight its:

Bob Dylan - Nashville Skyline


----------



## 2twenty2

🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄


----------



## Spandexer

Jane's Addiction - Chip Away


----------



## Spandexer

Bjork - Army of Me


----------



## RT

Looking back into the past, as a guitar player, I had the pleasure of jamming with Barry Borden...the drummer of Mother's Finest.

I mean before he was that funky drummer...
These guys are tight


----------



## Gr3iz

Velvet Underground -- _Sweet Jane/Rock & Roll_


----------



## Spandexer

Porcupine Tree - Futile (live)


----------



## Spandexer

Thomas Dolby - Hyperactive! (extended version)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Velvet Underground -- _Sweet Jane/Rock & Roll_


Now that's some good music....


----------



## Gr3iz

Gotta agree with you there, Tim!

Kitaro -- _Mandala _(album)


----------



## valis

dunno if you ever read John Sandford, but his main protagonist put together the list of the 100 Driving songs during a book....list is at http://www.johnsandford.org/listofsongs.html....fun little read.


----------



## Gr3iz

I agree with about 80% of them. Definitely needs some Thorogood and Johnny and/or Edgar Winter in there somewhere ...

Butterfield Blues Band -- _Born Under a Bad Sign_


----------



## 2twenty2

At the moment, Classical on the local FM dial


----------



## Tildy

2twenty2 said:


> At the moment, Classical on the local FM dial


Ditto....


----------



## 2twenty2

C&W on the local FM dial


----------



## Spandexer

Dramarama - Anything Anything Anything


----------



## Spandexer

The Cure - Primary


----------



## Tildy

some classic..Verdi


----------



## Gr3iz

Buddy Guy & Junior Wells - _Messin' With the Kid_


----------



## Gr3iz

Country Joe McDonald -- _You Know What I Mean_

If you've ever heard the Woodstock album, you'll get it! Hilarious!

Language warning.


----------



## Spandexer

Joe Satriani - Devil's Slide


----------



## Spandexer

State of Mind - Paint the Walls Black


----------



## Gr3iz

Electric Prunes -- _Gloria_

Hey Spandexer!


----------



## eddie5659

In the car its Blue October - Foiled


----------



## Spandexer

Chicago - Beginnings





Yo Mark! o/


----------



## Spandexer

Steely Dan - Josie


----------



## valis

Paradise By The Dashboard Light

duh.....


----------



## RT

To sorta toot my own horn a bit, The White Animals were an inspiration for the semi-successful band I was in...I mean we made some dough, and at our best we didn't have to seek gigs, they were offered.
Though I never made music with these guys, met them at an Atlanta music shop, had lunch and some beers.
They were a partying band with lots of fans....at one of their gigs Kevin and I were peeing in the mens room and discussing Silvertone guitars 
So here is one song, that comes up on YouTube every time.


----------



## Spandexer

Romeo Void - A Girl in Trouble


----------



## Spandexer

U2 - Two Hearts Beat As One


----------



## eddie5659

Last night I was listening to Pantera - Cowboys from Hell. Not sure, I like the Vulgar Display album but Cowboys just didn't grab me


----------



## Gr3iz

Neil Young -- _Sugar Mountain_ (One of the sweetest songs I've heard! Takes me somewhere in the past ...)


----------



## mohittomar13

Listening to *Mohit Singh Chauhan's* romantic hits on youtube.


----------



## eddie5659

Killing Joke - Pandemonium


----------



## Gr3iz

Beck, Bogart & Appice -- _Blues Deluxe; BBA Boogie (Live)_ [From Beckology, Vol. 2]


----------



## Spandexer

Lindsey Buckingham - Trouble


----------



## Spandexer

Hall & Oates - Family Man


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local FM channel


----------



## Spandexer

It Only Takes a Minute - Tavares


----------



## Spandexer

December, 1963 - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


----------



## Gr3iz

The endless drone of the neighbor's generator. We had an ice storm yesterday and have been without power for almost 36 hours now. Huddling up under a blanket to try to keep somewhat warmish.


----------



## valis

Feelin thirsty....






From 5:30 on the GEEtar work is awesome...


----------



## Firehammer

This is my favorite Artist!


----------



## Deamris

Metal. 

Lately: Exodus, Deicide, Megadeth, Evile.


----------



## Deamris

Also the new Haiduk album _Diabolica_ [2021]


----------



## eddie5659

Death Angel - The Art of Dying


----------



## RT

I'd say YES to this cover of YES...


----------



## Gr3iz

Some live Dead ... ;-)

The Grateful Dead live from Charlotte circa 1972 or 73


----------



## Spandexer

The English Beat - March of the Swivel Heads


----------



## Spandexer

Peach Pit - Up Granville


----------



## RT

Spandexer said:


> The English Beat - March of the Swivel Heads


That was weird but


----------



## HOBOcs

PROCOL HARUM - "A Whiter Shade of Pale"

An anthem of my youth


----------



## Gr3iz

Procol Harum -- _A Salty Dog_ (album)


----------



## Gr3iz

Woodstock - Back to the Garden - CD20 - Creedence Clearwater Revival (whole disk)


----------



## Tildy

Old fav...with Ge Michael


----------



## Gr3iz

Elvin Bishop - _Struttin' My Stuff_ (whole album)


----------



## RT

Felt like I needed to Take Five..
...and so do you .


----------



## Gr3iz

Traffic -- _Dear Mr. Fantasy_


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Donnie Darko


----------



## 2twenty2

Purple Disco Machine, Sophie And The Giants - Hypnotized


----------



## Gr3iz

Woke up entirely too early this morning and could not get back to sleep. Had a million things run through my head (I hate when that happens!), and one thing that stopped almost long enough to recognize was the haunting tune at Shelley's funeral scene in _Alice's Restaurant_. I couldn't quite grasp either the words or melody. Just thought of it again and googled it. It was a Joni Mitchell song, _Songs to Aging Children Come_, a very beautiful, very haunting tune. Had to listen to it ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Another, also somewhat haunting, tune that came on the heels of that one this morning was _Walking in the Air_, I remember it from this British cartoon:


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Had a million things run through my head (I hate when that happens!),


Me too, Bro...
seems to happen here more often than not...(where's the damn off switch!) 

I just listened to Mark's previous two postings,


----------



## RT

I've posted this before,
so I will again.
A rather brilliant job of editing,
spot on timing.
We all wish we could dance well, especially when no one is watching


----------



## Gr3iz

Humble Pie -- _Black Coffee_


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> A rather brilliant job of editing,


It certainly is. That's a great video.


----------



## Tildy

Gr3iz said:


> Another, also somewhat haunting, tune that came on the heels of that one this morning was _Walking in the Air_, I remember it from this British cartoon:


Great video...goes back a long way


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local FM dial


----------



## renegade600

The Elemental Academy Book 2 audiobook.


----------



## 2twenty2

Testing my subs

DJ Billy E - Tuner Test 3


----------



## Tildy

Just a reminder...beautiful

*The video features a school teacher in the Town of Banff, Alberta Canada named Heather Jean Jordan, who has been climbing the steeple of a local place of worship, St. George's-in-the-Pines Anglican Church, each day since the Coronavirus outbreak shut so much down and playing 'Amazing Grace' on the bells for anyone within ear range to hear.*

The Bells of Banff


----------



## Gr3iz

Phil Lesh & Friends -- _Ramble On Rose_


----------



## Gr3iz

Tildy said:


> been climbing the steeple


I had a completely different image in my mind after reading these words. I didn't realize you meant *into* the steeple!
I pictured something akin to a flagpole sitter! ;-)


----------



## valis

Lol...reminded me of Harvey Danger....


----------



## Gr3iz

Rainbow -- _Man on the Silver Mountain_


----------



## Gr3iz

Robin Trower - _Roots And Branches_ (album)

Robin does the blues! And does it well ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Rush -- _Caress of Steel_ (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

News talk radio on the local AM dial


----------



## eddie5659

Dokken - Back for the Attack (album)


----------



## valis

Good album...


----------



## valis

I failed badly on this....


----------



## Gr3iz

Steely Dan -- _Pretzel Logic_ (album)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Steely Dan -- _Pretzel Logic_ (album)


Classic...I remember my VERY religious sister liking them until I told her of the name origin....still makes me laugh...


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!! I bet that made her day! ;-)

Ten Years After --_ Ssssh_ (album)


----------



## eddie5659

Jean-Michel Jarre - Equinoxe (album)


----------



## Spandexer

Judas Priest - You've Got Another Thing Coming


----------



## Spandexer

Cinnamon Girl - Type O Negative


----------



## valis

Spandexer said:


> Cinnamon Girl - Type O Negative


Type O....great band...vastly underrated...:up:


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## RT

eddie5659 said:


> Soundtrack to From Dusk Till Dawn


I 'specially like the Tito and Tarantula snake dance theme


----------



## Gr3iz

Zebra -- self titled first album


----------



## valis

Wow...HUGE memories...havent heard Whos Behind The Door in decades....


----------



## Gr3iz

I was living on Long Island when these guys came on the scene (early '80s). They are (were?) a local band there and the radio station I listened to the most were BIG supporters of the band. I won one of their albums in some contest. Would've been better if it had been autographed, but ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

B. B. King -- _The Thrill is Gone_

Often attempted, never duplicated! Nobody could do this number like the King!


----------



## eddie5659

Pantera - Far Beyond Driven (album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Nice day today. Got the windows and patio door open. Listening to nature 🐦 (birds chirping/singing) interspersed with the odd noise pollution (🚗 car horn / alarm, 🐕 dog barking etc)


----------



## Gr3iz

Blues Brothers -- _Rubber Biscuit_


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Bonamassa -- _Tea For One/I Can't Quit You Baby_ live from London
https://jbonamassa.com/features/sun...vAXiNmaaQzZNRtmVcNmJgbks7LfvSdE1r6egKZgar8ahQ


----------



## Gr3iz

Have you ever wondered about song lyrics? Some of them are just words, but others tell a story. Case in point, Don McLean's _American Pie_. On the surface, the words "the day the music died" refers to the plane crash that killed Buddy Holly, Richie Valens (_La Bamba_) and The Big Bopper (_Chantilly Lace_) back in 1959. But the rest of the lyrics tell a good part of the history of music, at that time ... Interesting read! (From a message thread on Usenet almost 30 years ago.)


----------



## valis

Good read Mark thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought you might appreciate and enjoy that! You are most welcome.

George Thorogood -- _Living with the Shades Pulled Down_


----------



## Spandexer

Led Zeppelin - Achilles Last Stand


----------



## Spandexer

System of a Down - Sugar


----------



## Tildy

just something nice




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=986097232098649


----------



## Spandexer

Soul Coughing - Super Bon Bon


----------



## 2twenty2

*Pink* Floyd - Hey Hey Rise Up


----------



## renegade600

listening to audiobook - Home Run - Smuggler's Tales from the Golden Age of the Solar Clipper, Book 3


----------



## Tildy

.... Suite 1 from the soundtrack of The Hours


----------



## casiasser

I am currently listening to Disturbed Asylum in 24-96 FLAC in Audirvana Studio.


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local FM dial


----------



## casiasser

Hi, I am listening to Linkin Park A Thousand Suns 16-44 FLAC in Plex.


----------



## Gr3iz

Peter Green with Fleetwood Mac -- _Albatross_


----------



## renegade600

Draekor - The Medoran Chronicles, Book 3 audiobook


----------



## eddie5659

In This Moment - Ritual (album)

Not usually a fan of female singers in metal, well I mean like Doro in Warlock etc, but this band is great


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## casiasser

real great album


----------



## Tildy

Relaxin jazz


----------



## Cookiegal

Memories - Barbra Streisand.


----------



## RT

Memories fir me,
Beethoven's Third one,,,his Third Racket....
yeah, it varies 
supposed to...written that way.


----------



## valis

A bit of Fourth Estate, Joy


----------



## Brigham

Wagner's Tristan and Isolde.


----------



## RT

Well I was supposed to post this on the first day of Spring, March 20... don't believe I did so...
but it's never the wrong time of year late for this Copland classic...
pretty small orchestra for such a big endeavor


----------



## RT

This one's for all you old timers out there, when time was young and so were we...


----------



## eddie5659

In the car at the moment....soundtrack to Gladiator.

Its fine, but there are some quiet parts, so pop vol up, only for it to come booming out when the drums kick in etc


----------



## RT

eddie5659 said:


> In the car at the moment....soundtrack to Gladiator.
> 
> Its fine, but there are some quiet parts, so pop vol up, only for it to come booming out when the drums kick in etc


Oh....so *you're* the guy whose throbbing bass I hear coming down the road long before the vehicle passes by


----------



## eddie5659

haha, hopefully not. The nearest to bass in my car is when I have Metal on, and then its refreshing driving in the city where its usually a specific type of music, and I appear at the lights


----------



## RT

and a star is born...


----------



## Gr3iz

Stillwater -- _Mind Bender_


----------



## eddie5659

Bob Dylan - John Wesley Harding (full album)


----------



## valis

Lou Reed, Sweet Jane plus intro. Straight rock and some of the best lyrics by one of the best poets out there.


----------



## Gr3iz

Edgar Winter -- Brother Johnny

A tribute to his brother! Also a whos-who of today's blues artists!


----------



## Brigham

Ray Anthony.


----------



## RT

I dedicate this epic performance to Poochee:


----------



## Gr3iz

Eric Clapton & B.B. King -- _Rollin' And Tumblin'_


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I dedicate this epic performance to Poochee.


I wish I knew what happened to her. I really miss her.


----------



## RT

Bonus points if you have the speakers to actually hear the bald bearded triangle player


----------



## Gr3iz

Felt like a Moody Blues kinda day -- Just finished listening to _A Question of Balance_, now playing _Every Good Boy Deserves Favour_ (full albums).


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheech y Chong -- _Big Bambu_

Timeless! ;-)


----------



## RT

Pianist Sonya Belousova seems to have no problem being sucked into the high end pixels of assimilation (resistance is fultile) with the iconic character that first showed me what computers can do, long time ago ... 
Yup, Tomb Raider fan here


----------



## RT

I wish these guys weren't so good as they are....
'cuz I wanna be playing with them 
Here's one for @ekim68
'cuz of the guitar 
and all you Yes fans out there...
and every one that has experienced changes in their life.






I hate/love this


----------



## valis

RT said:


> I wish these guys weren't so good as they are....
> 'cuz I wanna be playing with them
> Here's one for @ekim68
> 'cuz of the guitar
> and all you Yes fans out there...
> and every one that has experienced changes in their life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate/love this


You are aware the drummer passed a couple weeks back?

But yeah, big fan of theirs.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> You are aware the drummer passed a couple weeks back?


No man! I didn't...Allan White... 😢
And he co-wrote the tune posted above.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> No man! I didn't...Allan White... 😢
> And he co-wrote the tune posted above.


Yessir....great tune....


----------



## Gr3iz

Willie Dixon & Johnny Winter - Crying The Blues (whole album)


----------



## RT

Oy, for you guys and gals out there... dipping into he Way back Machine
on the TV that's stuck on Chanel Z

I too wish the world would change for me...
Don't you ?


----------



## Deamris

_Morph_


----------



## RT

Well you can't say the Danish National Symphony Orchestra doesn't have a sense of humor...
I sort of feel a Bond with them, taking away the conductor at beginning and end


----------



## Gr3iz

Humble Pie -- _Smokin'_


----------



## Spandexer

Spencer Davis Group - I'm a Man


----------



## Spandexer

Us - Do you Feel Loved


----------



## Gr3iz

Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band -- _True Lies_

Hey Spandexer!


----------



## RT

I guess it's a given that the Two Cellos guys always have a tangle of broken bow strings when they play.
Maybe one day we'll get to see them down to only one left (each)
Still it's cool that just two guys can pull this off...
Avast ye maties!


----------



## valis

Black Blade...awesome lyrics


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Black Blade...awesome lyrics


Had to look that one up Tim, heavy man! 
I think we played one of their songs in the days of the band, but I don't remember which one, ya know?


----------



## Gr3iz

Leslie West -- _Baby Please Don't Go_


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Leslie West -- _Baby Please Don't Go_


I can only reply with 
Mountain...


----------



## Gr3iz

A Foghat concert from '74 from http://tela.sugarmegs.org/bands.aspx. They've got hundreds of concerts from the past several decades from many, many artists/bands!


----------



## eddie5659

Best of Stereophonics


----------



## Gr3iz

The guitar gods ... And the lovely, and hugely talented Tal Wilkenfeld!


----------



## RT

From the movie The Fifth Element, I've read the Diva's song was thought to be beyond the vocal range of humans and the film version was sampled and synthed.. But that is not true, as there are many YT videos showing otherwise.
This is one of them.

But it's the only one I know that uses a metal bucket and garbage pails as percussion instruments...
Yes, I knew you were wondering about that too....


----------



## Gr3iz

The Allman Brothers Band -- _Gregg & Duane_ _Allman_ (whole album)


----------



## valis

Just watched Primus perform Closer To The Heart with Lifeson and Lee....it was surprisingly good, but then that is an awesome song.


----------



## Gr3iz

Listening to a 2 hour broadcast from 1969, a lady DJ who used to air on WNEW New York back in the late 60's and 70's, back when the station was one of the best rock stations in the country with the coolest on-air personalities. Alison Steele was known as the Nightbird. She had such a sexy, sultry voice and would play some really eclectic stuff! Just found this:
https://archive.org/details/alison-steele-wnew-nyc-the-nightbird-1969


----------



## valis

Dialled me up some Social D, live in Anaheim.

Straight up rock and roll.


----------



## RT

Ya know, I've always wanted to to be part of those flash mobs... as a lucky bystander or a musician making it happen.
There's a lot of cool stuff on YouTube, but my wishes and _mission _seems _impossible _these days...


----------



## RT

Snipped from something completely different:


Cookiegal said:


> Never could figure out that lyric of "Walking in Memphis" "feet ten feet off of" errrr.....what? I thought it was off a "peel". That would take a lot of *poise*. Thank goodness for Google!


Yeah, ya know there's a few things I didn't pick up on that tune 'til I read the lyrics, but I think the most on point phrase for me is:
" _But do I really feel the way I feel_? "

I still dunno...ask myself that every day...link is to an X File, fake Cher, but close eoungh .... I like the tune and hope y'all do too


----------



## 2twenty2

NASA Reveals The Scary Sound A Black Hole Makes


----------



## Cookiegal

Walk Right Back - Anne Murray


----------



## RT

I guess everyone has seen this by now...
or become tired of the tune featured in too many movie or TV shows, ...
but you don't often see a guy drive up on a lawn tractor (like the hat?) with an accordion held togther with duct tape  ...
or a half naked banjo player... and there's the spoons..


----------



## eddie5659

AC~DC - Highway to Hell


----------



## Gr3iz

San Pedro Slim -- Valentines Day at Motel 6


----------



## renegade600

The Guild Core: The Complete Saga Box set
by TJ Reynolds
Narrated by: Steve Campbell


----------



## Cookiegal

I had turned the sound off on the TV radio to make a phone call and hadn't yet turned it back on. While I was doing the dishes and not paying attention to the TV I starting singing the song from Grease "You're the one that I want" (I often break out into song for no reason but only when there are no witnesses) and then I turned to put the sound back on and that's the song that was playing on the radio. Weird and a bit freaky.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> (I often break out into song for no reason but only when there are no witnesses) and then I turned to put the sound back on and that's the song that was playing on the radio. Weird and a bit freaky.


That synchronicity is quite something! It used to happen rather frequently to Dotty back when we were close...
Also I've found recently, even thinking to myself the TV will say the exact words or even phrases as I think it...or say it out loud when talking to myself. 🤷

I like the part where you break into song for no reason...


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I like the part where you break into song for no reason


The next song should have been "They're coming to take me away, ha ha....."


----------



## valis

I got that reference.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> I got that reference.


That's because you're old.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> That's because you're old.


He's not that old, just a very well read young at heart type dude


----------



## RT

This one's for @Tildy because you know The Piano Guys, and perhaps you know the Rogers family.
I think they are connected somehow but my query is:
which of these do you prefer :

This one (A)

or this one (B)

Or maybe the choice "C" one,
which I don't have on hand atm 
and it's quite possible you don't care for A, B, or C


----------



## Tildy

RT said:


> This one's for @Tildy because you know The Piano Guys, and perhaps you know the Rogers family.
> I think they are connected somehow but my query is:
> which of these do you prefer :
> 
> This one (A)
> 
> or this one (B)
> 
> Or maybe the choice "C" one,
> which I don't have on hand atm
> and it's quite possible you don't care for A, B, or C


Well I am a big fan of Piano Guys period, but the Rogers family got my toes tappin too.
...so where is C ??


----------



## valis

RT said:


> He's not that old, just a very well read young at heart type dude


Oh no, I am most definitevely old. Body lets me know that on a daily basis.


----------



## RT

Tildy said:


> Well I am a big fan of Piano Guys period, but the Rogers family got my toes tappin too.
> ...so where is C ??


Well, my dear, it might be a case of .........
long time............, no C....

But I'll C what I can find


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> But I'll C what I can find


C C Señor .


----------



## Tildy

RT said:


> Well, my dear, it might be a case of .........
> long time............, no C....
> 
> But I'll C what I can find


Oh I C . 
I thought you had it already tucked away somewhere.
Yes, C what you can find and post under C so that I know what it is when I C it .


----------



## Tildy

valis said:


> Oh no, I am most definitevely old. Body lets me know that on a daily basis.


I know that feeling too but our brains refuse to concede


----------



## RT

Tildy said:


> ...so where is C ??


How 'bout some Hot Licorice?
Not sure if this is in the key of C, but it's a toe tapper too... featured in the X file episode "Triangle" and in one of the Harry Potter flicks.
Many get this confused with Benny Goodman's "Sing Sing Sing (with a swing) "
which is kinda similar, but different 






You C what i did there?


----------



## lochlomonder

I saw on FB the other day this was released 43 years ago. Boy, do I feel OLD!


----------



## RT

lochlomonder said:


> I saw on FB the other day this was released 43 years ago. Boy, do I feel OLD!


Well that was a trip in the wayback machine Colin!
In the days of my Band used to play that as fill in between sets...and that was mid '80s!


----------



## Tildy

RT said:


> How 'bout some Hot Licorice?
> Not sure if this is in the key of C, but it's a toe tapper too... featured in the X file episode "Triangle" and in one of the Harry Potter flicks.
> Many get this confused with Benny Goodman's "Sing Sing Sing (with a swing) "
> which is kinda similar, but different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You C what i did there?


That was great and yes shades of Benny Goodman.
My toes are tired tapping out after both of them...C wot you did posting both
..great stuff !!!


----------



## valis

lochlomonder said:


> I saw on FB the other day this was released 43 years ago. Boy, do I feel OLD!


Great tune....thats one of those when it shows up means 'turn the volume all the way to the right'...


----------



## lochlomonder

RT said:


> Well that was a trip in the wayback machine Colin!
> In the days of my Band used to play that as fill in between sets...and that was mid '80s!


I was 11 at the time and just getting into music, and I was a HUGE Numan fan. Still love his music to this very day, and he opened up my eyes to artists like Kraftwerk.


----------



## lochlomonder

valis said:


> Great tune....thats one of those when it shows up means 'turn the volume all the way to the right'...


Absolutely!


----------



## Tildy

a touch of class


----------



## valis

Joe Walsh - In The City


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local fm dial


----------



## Gr3iz

Jethro Tull -- Aqualung (album)

Listening in response to a conversation yesterday in the Zoom conference. Allan (@managed) said something and I exclaimed "Aqualung!". Unfortiunately, nobody got the reference. Tim, I miss having you there ...


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Gr3iz

Doobie Brothers -- Long Train Runnin'


----------



## Tildy

Legendary


----------



## Gr3iz

_Uriah Heep_ in concert from Germany at the 1988 Christmas Rock festival


----------



## RT

In the mood for some Amy Lee, Everybody's Fool


----------



## lochlomonder

This one always has me turning up the dial on the radio when it comes on. Love the crunching guitars.


----------



## valis

lochlomonder said:


> This one always has me turning up the dial on the radio when it comes on. Love the crunching guitars.


Indeed. Did an Oregon to Colo round trip when this was out and blew a rear speaker during it.


----------



## lochlomonder

valis said:


> Indeed. Did an Oregon to Colo round trip when this was out and blew a rear speaker during it.


You rock, valis!


----------



## valis

lochlomonder said:


> You rock, valis!


1997 Mustang I had, buddy had a 94 Pontiac Formula. Fun trip, stopped at Snake River to see where Evel went loopy. Brought back 6 cases if Fat Tire too.

Oh yeah, got fired on the return due to a Rolling Stone article. 

It was still a freaking blast. Fastball's The Way was also huge that summer.


----------



## Gr3iz

Led Zep -- _Babe I'm Gonna Leave You_


----------



## Gr3iz

Lou Reed -- _White Light/White Heat_


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Lou Reed -- _White Light/White Heat_


Pretty dang hard to go wrong there....


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny Winter -- _Jack Daniels Kind of Day_


----------



## RT

If ever there was tune to played at my funeral, or yours, this would be one of them...there's lots of versions of this online, and here is one of them.
Perhaps not the best, but certainly not the worst .







Of all the money that e'er I had
I spent it in good company
And all the harm I've ever done
Alas, it was to none but me
And all I've done for want of wit
To memory now I can't recall
So fill to me the parting glass
Good night and joy be to you all
So fill to me the parting glass
And drink a health whate'er befalls
Then gently rise and softly call
Good night and joy be to you all
Of all the comrades that e'er I had
They're sorry for my going away
And all the sweethearts that e'er I had
They'd wish me one more day to stay
But since it fell into my lot
That I should rise and you should not
I'll gently rise and softly call
Good night and joy be to you all
Fill to me the parting glass
And drink a health whate'er befalls
Then gently rise and softly call
Good night and joy be to you all

But since it fell into my lot
That I should rise and you should not
I'll gently rise and softly call
Good night and joy be to you all
So fill to me the parting glass
And drink a health whate'er befalls
Then gently rise and softly call
Good night and joy be to you all
Good night and joy be to you all


----------



## eddie5659

Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys (Parts 1 and 2)


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Mr. Robot - Vol 1


----------



## eddie5659

Soundtrack to Mr. Robot - Vol 2

(have a feeling I'm buying all of these soon )


----------



## Tildy

Old fav of mine from 80s...


----------



## Gr3iz

Koko Taylor -- _Wang Dang Doodle_

Lady had a real powerful voice!


----------



## Gr3iz

Joe Satriani -- _Blue Foot Groovy_


----------



## renegade600

Summoned: Becoming the Paladin
By: Roland Carlsson
an Isaeka LitRPG audiobook


----------



## eddie5659

Helloween - The Time of the Oath


----------



## RT

It's tremelo time...


----------



## renegade600

audiobook
Rise of the Cheat Potion Maker, Book 1: A Cultivation LitRPG Saga
By: Alvin Atwater
Narrated by: Matt Hicks , Allie Piper


----------



## fieldhand1

SRV!!


----------



## eddie5659

Ihsahn - Das Seelenbrechen


----------



## Cookiegal

Killing me Softly with His Song - Roberta Flack.


----------



## Gr3iz

Jeff Beck with Tal Wilkenfeld! Love it!


----------



## RT

May have posted this before, somewhere.
But what I do recall is that Martin and Melanie do great covers for Kansas and Yes.
And other stuff.

What I wanted to point out is they don't use any modern mixing and fixing, dubs and overtracking, just like the original artists.
You can see that plainly, as you watch the video...

OK perhaps eggraterating more than a bit


----------



## RT

Knew these guys, had a beer with them, met them in a music shop in Atlanta 
White Animals.
A party band, inspiration to the band I was in...


----------



## Gr3iz

One of the greatest live party rock bands in history! *Foghat* -- _Rock Your House_

R.I.P. Lonsome Dave and Rod Price!


----------



## renegade600

Paladin of the Sword (LitRPG audiobook)

By: Marvin Knight
Narrated by: Jessica Threet
Series: Paladin of the Sigil, Book 1


----------



## Gr3iz

The Blues Brothers concert. I bet you cannot just sit still! ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> The Blues Brothers concert. I bet you cannot just sit still! ;-)


Well that makes want to have one, two or three more bottles of beer! : 🍺

And a rubber biscuit  👓


----------



## valis

Zevon - Excitable Boy

A Stephen King story wrapped up in 2 and a half minutes.


----------



## lunarlander

Dream, sung by Diana Krall


----------



## valis

I do like Diana...'popsicle toes'...wee bit jealous of Mr. Costello....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Zevon - Excitable Boy
> 
> A Stephen King story wrapped up in 2 and a half minutes.


Warren Zevon!
A name I haven't heard in a long time. 
In a garage band, we used to play Jungle Work 
Yes we parachuted in and parachuted out


----------



## valis

He is waaaaay up in my pantheon of writers, period. The fact that he applied it to music so well is astounding. Dude was awesome.

Watched him so many times on Letterman, and that last show....oofda...


----------



## valis

We had just moved to Houston, and he, Johnny Cash, and John Ritter passed the same week.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> and he, Johnny Cash, and John Ritter passed the same week.


Uh, speaking of celebrity deaths that comes in threes...you may vaguely recall this 
Perhaps in bad taste, but you found it amusing at the time... 
🤷


----------



## eddie5659

Battalion – Underdogs (album)


----------



## RT

A bit of Dregs, of the Dixie type


----------



## eddie5659

AC~DC - Flick of the Switch (album)

In fact, it was my very first album on vinyl I bought, whilst at my nans years ago, on a market stall. Can still remember sitting in their living room, headphones on, whilst they tried in vain to get me to have lunch


----------



## RT

A bit of Bela Fleck and the Flecktones....

They play lots of notes..quickly.. :cool;


----------



## Spandexer

Alice in Chains - Your Decision


----------



## Spandexer

Alice in Chains - Dam That River


----------



## RT

Now here's something you've often heard, but perhaps never seen quite this way...


----------



## RT

I've been liking Mike Masse for a while,with his buddy Jeff Hall.
Two guys that played in a pizza joint...

This is one of their covers...just bass, guitar and their voices...
Possibly pizza tips...but hey, try singing this in your shower ...

And yes, I'd stick around that pizza joint and have another beer to hear what's next...


----------



## RT

@Tildy
You mentioned toe tapping earlier...
well I these folks are doing that...literally


----------



## Tildy

I have seen that several times and am always amazed at the footwork of the main man dancer !
Thanks for posting


----------



## RT

Tildy said:


> I have seen that several times and am always amazed at the footwork of the main man dancer !
> Thanks for posting


While it's not the original Michael Flatley, but the tour troupe, still well done 
Amazes me so many folks can move their feet and legs all together - reckon that's why the term Choreography came to be.


----------



## 2twenty2

Classical on the local FM dial


----------



## valis

Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar

Lynott, man.


----------



## Tildy

*Some Doo *** fun for the season (edited after post?)*


----------



## 2twenty2

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Eve And Other Stories (Full Album)


----------



## 2twenty2

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - The Lost Christmas Eve (Full Album)


----------



## Mrt_Diaz

Michael Haggins - Daybreak ..................... such a smooth song to relax or focus on something


----------



## 2twenty2

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - The Christmas Attic (Full Album)


----------



## RT

Totaly mot Christmasy, posyed thid in Mike's Playing Guitar thed,

And misspelled evrything thing, there.DAMN NEW TINY KEYBOARD 
BUT here's what two guys in a pizza joint can do


----------



## Tildy




----------



## RT

My favorite Christmas carol,and love the arrangement!
But I didn't detect a piano in this offering by The Piano Guys 
That's OK, luv 'em 

Happy Christmas to and yours Mo-reen


----------



## Tildy

RT said:


> My favorite Christmas carol,and love the arrangement!
> But I didn't detect a piano in this offering by The Piano Guys
> That's OK, luv 'em
> 
> Happy Christmas to and yours Mo-reen


I didn't hear any piano either but apparently he has become part of the group. The way he played that cello..no piano necessary.
..and A Happy Christmas and Good New Year to you too


----------

